# 250 Watt MH Grow with *PICS*



## tom__420 (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to my grow journal! I am going to try and keep this as updated as I can even though I'm 3 weeks into flowering.

*Bulb:* 250 watt metal halide (HPS bulb blew out and can't afford new one)
*Reflector:* Euro Reflector from HTG supply
*Ventilation:* 6 inch duct fan 250 CFM (attached to reflector via flexible duct, three small computer fans for intake, and one 6 inch fan for air movement inside the box.
*Medium:* 50% Miracle Gro Peat Moss 50% Miracle Gro Perlite
*Water: *I can't adjust the pH of my water so I fill a three gallon container with two 12 inch airstones pumping air out on the bottom. I let the water sit for a few days bubbling away before using.*
Nutrients:* Fox Farms Grow Big, Big Bloom, and Tiger Bloom
*Temperature:* 77F- 80F
*Plant Height:* Around 15 inches. Would have been a lot taller but I tied down the taller branches which has given me a lot more bud sites.

All questions, comments, and suggestions are welcome so please post away. I might be back with a few new pictures a little later tonight to show some pics of my veg box if people are interested. Thanks to anyone who stops in 

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 5, 2009)

hey man, nice grow. Don't worry i am flowering w/ two 400 watt MH bulbs, and love it. I have seen nice buds come from MH lights in flower. Check out my journal in the sig, to see mine. I also tie mine down to get more light to the buds.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comment lilmafia. Since this plant and my last plant are the same strain I am going to compare my last harvest under the HPS to this upcoming harvest under the MH and see which came out better.

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 5, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thanks for the comment lilmafia. Since this plant and my last plant are the same strain I am going to compare my last harvest under the HPS to this upcoming harvest under the MH and see which came out better.
> 
> Tom


Good idea, post the results because there is always arguments here about what works better, and all claim it is HPS. This is my first official, complete grow, so i don't know the difference. But i like what i see with twoo 400's!!LOL! I'll be watchin' for the results!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello RollItUp!

Today is day 26 for my flowering room. I have been feeding my female the fox farm trio pack (big bloom, tiger bloom, grow big) at half strength this week. I am just going by the schedule that came with the nutrients. Next week I might go 3/4 strength or maybe full strength. The temps have been staying good topping out at 81 mid day and the RH is staying right around 30-35%. Here's some pics, feel free to comment!

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is my homeade veg box. I made it out of 2x4's and wrapped it in black and white poly plastic. The light is a 70 watt HPS that is housed in High Tech Garden Supply's four sided horizontal reflector. For ventilation I have two computer fans, on blowing air around box and one blowing underneath light bulb. I also have a 4 inch duct booster fan from homedepot for exhaust. The duct booster fan is mounted at the top with bungee cords and is very quiet and still moves a lot of air. The plants I have in the veg box are 3 seedlings (2 more not really out of soil all the way), basil, and a grapefruit plant. The temps never go higher than 82 in this box and I am really happy with it. Here's some pics for anyone who's interested. Let me know what you think

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hello RollItUp!
> 
> Today is day 26 for my flowering room. I have been feeding my female the fox farm trio pack (big bloom, tiger bloom, grow big) at half strength this week. I am just going by the schedule that came with the nutrients. Next week I might go 3/4 strength or maybe full strength. The temps have been staying good topping out at 81 mid day and the RH is staying right around 30-35%. Here's some pics, feel free to comment!
> 
> Tom


Hey Tom, I use the Grow big, and TIger bloom, but not big bloom. I started the same way with them and then went full strentghafter about two weeks. No problems. You probably already know this, but watch the tiger bloom, it lowers the PH of my water to like 4.0 !!!



tom__420 said:


> Here is my homeade veg box. I made it out of 2x4's and wrapped it in black and white poly plastic. The light is a 70 watt HPS that is housed in High Tech Garden Supply's four sided horizontal reflector. For ventilation I have two computer fans, on blowing air around box and one blowing underneath light bulb. I also have a 4 inch duct booster fan from homedepot for exhaust. The duct booster fan is mounted at the top with bungee cords and is very quiet and still moves a lot of air. The plants I have in the veg box are 3 seedlings (2 more not really out of soil all the way), basil, and a grapefruit plant. The temps never go higher than 82 in this box and I am really happy with it. Here's some pics for anyone who's interested. Let me know what you think
> 
> Tom


 Looks good man!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah the guy at my hydro store warned me about that. But he said that big bloom should be added first and it will help stabalize the pH and keep it at a good level for my plants. If you got the big bloom maybe that would help out a bit in pH department. Just a thought

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yeah the guy at my hydro store warned me about that. But he said that big bloom should be added first and it will help stabalize the pH and keep it at a good level for my plants. If you got the big bloom maybe that would help out a bit in pH department. Just a thought
> 
> Tom


Do you mix the big bloom and tiger bloom together with the water at the same time? Or use one then the other the next time?


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

I use this schedule for my soil plants and I mix as the table says. I just make sure to use the big bloom first when mixing. I either mix in a 3 gallon rubbermaid with aeration at the bottom from air pump or a gallon jug and mix daily. This way has worked well for me and is pretty much the way to do it right.

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bump bump bump


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf
> 
> I use this schedule for my soil plants and I mix as the table says. I just make sure to use the big bloom first when mixing. I either mix in a 3 gallon rubbermaid with aeration at the bottom from air pump or a gallon jug and mix daily. This way has worked well for me and is pretty much the way to do it right.
> 
> Tom


 Yup, i follow that same schedule with these two nutes. I thnk i'll pick up some bog bloom.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yesterday marked 4 weeks flowering for my female and I plan on upping her nutes to full strength tomorrow. The buds are really filling in and I am impressed with LST. I have moved on of my four seedling into the flower room to see what 12/12 from seedling is like. I have three seedlings in veg that have been transplanted into bigger pots. The seedlings are really enjoying the 70 watt HPS. I will take some pics tomorrow to show the progress of all of my plants. Until then, happy smoking everybody! 

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 14, 2009)

Alright everyone I snapped a few pics of the veg box and flower box to show you how things are coming alone. The first pic is a shot of the whole box. As you can see I removed the basil to make room for the seedlings. The seedlings are working on there second set of leaves. And for the flower box... She is really filling in nice. I am going to mix up the full strength nutes tomorrow and give them to her because she doesn't need any water or nutes today. 
Pic #1- A shot of my veg box.
Pic #2- A close up of one of the seedlings in veg.
Pic #3- A pic showing the seedling going 12/12 from seed in front and huge female in back
Pic #4- Showing my big female, temp. censor that shows temps on digital read out, and how close the plant is to bottom of reflector.
Pic #5- An overhead view of how well LST can work

I hope you all enjoy my pics and please feel free to post some comments and let me know if I am doing anything wrong or could improve on some things. Thanks a lot RollItUp!

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 14, 2009)

looking good man!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

hey tom are girls are same age(mine are a month and a few days)
looks good so far . i also have three 12/12 from seed planst going . i am gonna finish out with cfl but then its hps time cfls are doing great but i can tell its taking longer than usual . im sure you are gonna b passing by my girls on the way to the checkered flag


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2009)

Today marks day 35 flowering for the big lady haha. I used CFL's before I got this system and had some alright success. The growth rate is just so much better with HID. I would def recommend getting one. I'll try snapping a few pics in a little bit to show some of the progress. Thanks for the comment

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2009)

Picture #1- View into my veg box
Picture #2- Overhead shot of seedlings (2 weeks old give or take)
Picture #3- Overhead shot of 12/12 seedling
Picture #4- Big female day 35 flowering
Picture #5- Closeup shot of one of the smaller buds

Hope you all enjoy, please post some comments and let me know what you think. Thanks a lot

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgot pics lol too stoned


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 19, 2009)

very nice, you should be harvesting around the same time as me.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I'm hoping that I should be able to harvest in about another 35 days maybe less. The next feeding will be with full strength nutes so hopefully she will start to fill out even more in the next couple of days. Does anyone have any suggestions on when I should feed the 12/12 seedling? I will probably wait another week or two and start with a very low dosage. Thanks for following along lilmafia, you're pretty much the only one haha

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 19, 2009)

How old is the seedling? If it's been at least three weeks, then go ahead with light nutes. Don't wanna burn the little fella'!
I wouldn't worry about it if they under three weeks, unless they look like they need it.


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well the seedling is around 2 weeks old but the new growth isn't looking as green as the first set of leaves (not the cotyledons). It almost looks yellow. I might mix up a light mix with some grow big and big bloom in the next few days.

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Well the seedling is around 2 weeks old but the new growth isn't looking as green as the first set of leaves (not the cotyledons). It almost looks yellow. I might mix up a light mix with some grow big and big bloom in the next few days.
> 
> Tom


 That's weird.......two weeks old it should still be pulling nutes from the soil. What is the soil mix?Any nutes in it already?
If you add nutes make sure it's very light cuz that babie will fry quick if too much. Good luck man!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm using 50% miracle gro perlite and 50% miracle gro peat moss. I am pretty sure they are both enriched with some crappy plant food but I don't know exactly what (threw away bags). The plant should be alright on nutes but if the new growth still looks yellow I will hit her with a light dosage of big bloom and grow big

Tom


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 19, 2009)

1/4 teaspoon of each for a mature plant. so cut some off that....
share some pix in the 250w club they can also help you out there too..
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2009)

1/4 teaspoon of what? Each of the nutes I have? I have been using half strength and my plants look like they are needing more. Idk I just go by what the schedule says that came with them and I havent had any problems.

tom


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> 1/4 teaspoon of what? Each of the nutes I have? I have been using half strength and my plants look like they are needing more. Idk I just go by what the schedule says that came with them and I havent had any problems.
> 
> 
> tom__420 said:
> ...


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah i feel ya man, I'm using half perlite and half peat moss so the plant kinda needs the extra nutes. I would suggest upping your dosage a little cause a 1/4 teaspoon a gallon isn't much at all

Tom


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yeah i feel ya man, I'm using half perlite and half peat moss so the plant kinda needs the extra nutes. I would suggest upping your dosage a little cause a 1/4 teaspoon a gallon isn't much at all
> 
> Tom


yea they prolly drain well...my last grow i was using 1/2 tiger bloom during flowering and other bs it came out well though...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

very nice man! puff puff pass>>>


----------



## DankBudds (Jan 20, 2009)

subscribed...thanks for replying...


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Cheetah2007 and Dankbudds! I am mixing up full strength nutes in a couple mins and will probably give the lady a nice big feeding today. I'll let everyone know how it goes. Have a good one!

Tom


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

damn bro, u remind me that tonight is 1/2 strenght feeding time lol


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 20, 2009)

see tom, more followers!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## dsn (Jan 20, 2009)

Great buds and very nice looking plants. Man, I just can`t tell how I love to see that people are growing a great bud. 
Thanks for stoping by my thread, and good luck to You too, man!


----------



## doniawon (Jan 20, 2009)

nice bonsai


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 20, 2009)

doniawon said:


> nice bonsai





dsn said:


> Great buds and very nice looking plants. Man, I just can`t tell how I love to see that people are growing a great bud.
> Thanks for stoping by my thread, and good luck to You too, man!





lilmafia513 said:


> see tom, more followers!!!!LOL!!!!


Thanks for all the comments guys! I gave her a good feeding today with 2 teaspoons of tiger bloom, 1 tablespoon of big bloom, and a little less than 1/2 teaspoon of grow big. She is looking nice and I think she is taking well to the higher dosage. I'm hoping this isn't the calm before the storm though and I wake up to see her looking horrible. I sure hope not lol


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 23, 2009)

yo tom bro, your fecking plants are amazing. bad ass.....haha


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot kilobit I really appreciate it bud. I should have some pics in a little bit just gotta take some. I'll be back on here in a few.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 26, 2009)

cant wait!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 26, 2009)

Alright so I just got done transplanting the 12/12 seedling into a slightly bigger pot. I took some pics of the veg plants that are 3 weeks old. I topped them and they are recovering okay. The last pics are of the flowering plants. I removed a good bit of leaf and smaller popcorn buds off of the bottom part of the big lady. She is looking great , I'm so proud haha . I fed the lady full strength fox farm nutes. She seems to have taken well to it. Here are the pics, if you got any question post em up. Have a good one! 

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dang look at those tops on that thing!!
Very nice.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 26, 2009)

there really filling in ... looking good man


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just took two quick pictures before the lights came on. I used the auto feature on my camera with the flash. They aren't the greatest but they do show you the actual color of the buds a lot more. Let me know what ya think

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 27, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I just took two quick pictures before the lights came on. I used the auto feature on my camera with the flash. They aren't the greatest but they do show you the actual color of the buds a lot more. Let me know what ya think
> 
> Tom


 LOL...ok, the first pic looked like a 3 inch plant w/ a cola on it....
They look great man, gonna be some tasty nugs!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 27, 2009)

Haha I didn't even notice that mafia! This harvest should taste a lot better and be more potent I'm hoping cause I'm using better nutrients and the MH lighting. I guess I'll find out in a few more weeks, I can't wait

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 27, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Haha I didn't even notice that mafia! This harvest should taste a lot better and be more potent I'm hoping cause I'm using better nutrients and the MH lighting. I guess I'll find out in a few more weeks, I can't wait
> 
> Tom


 Flowering with MH made all my plants get covered in Trichomes!
they look shiny diamonds with the light on them. Beech sais they taste better too with MH. Guess we'll both see in a few weeks!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just placed an order on 1000bulbs.com for two 250 watt HPS bulbs. Here's the link: http://www.1000bulbs.com/250-Watt-HPS-HID-Light-Bulbs/25/ I thought it was a pretty good price. You guys think that bulb will work well?

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I just placed an order on 1000bulbs.com for two 250 watt HPS bulbs. Here's the link: http://www.1000bulbs.com/250-Watt-HPS-HID-Light-Bulbs/25/ I thought it was a pretty good price. You guys think that bulb will work well?
> 
> Tom


2100k is pretty low but if it works for you, who cares what the number is right??!! i dont even know what the optimal k number is i just know 2700k is what i use in vegg??

price sure seems right..


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 27, 2009)

2100K is in the red spectrum so I should be good. Plus it is throwing out 9,000 more lumens than my MH conversion bulb. It should be here in 5-7 days so I'll update when it comes and I set it all up!

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 27, 2009)

sounds good man im picking up a complete 400w mh for 25 beans they are reg lights ut will be fine! with bulb 25 on craigslist the guy has 75 of them!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if I can use "Great Stuff" insulating foam sealant to seal the end of my reflector to the fan a little better? I have a pic I drew real quickly in paint to show what I'm trying to do. The duct fan is attached on the outside of the wall on the left and is sucking air through a hole that is about 3.5 inches wide. I think if I put some foam insulation on the inside of the reflector flange it would help to just suck heat from the reflector first and not the box. Is this a fire hazard? A quick answer would be awesome, thanks in advance! 

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn I hit enter before posting the pic haha here you go


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 28, 2009)

BUMP, I could really use some help on this...

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> BUMP, I could really use some help on this...
> 
> Tom


 Well, if you could get past the smell of the stuff, it can work i believe. Check at lowes or Depot, and look for the fire-retardant stuff. I think they make that stuff for just about anywhere.
Maybe a two part epoxy rated for high heat would be better, easy to work with.
Plus it would be like a putty, or clay, you could shape it a little better.
Just random thoughts for ya'...LOL!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 28, 2009)

So I just got done sealing up the reflector a little bit with the expanding foam and it went well. I'm pretty sure that I had an easier time cooling my HPS bulb than I am having with cooling my MH right now. I have to have a window open to bring cool fresh air in for intake. I'm hoping when my HPS bulb gets here it will help a little bit with the heat problems.

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> So I just got done sealing up the reflector a little bit with the expanding foam and it went well. I'm pretty sure that I had an easier time cooling my HPS bulb than I am having with cooling my MH right now. I have to have a window open to bring cool fresh air in for intake. I'm hoping when my HPS bulb gets here it will help a little bit with the heat problems.
> 
> Tom


 Hey tom,
My MH gets pretty warm, but i still need a heater in the room. How big a bulb you got? Open window means lingering scent....carefull!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well the grow box is on the second story and there isn't much smell yet. I have been looking carbon filters/ uv generators within the past week. Once I save up some extra cash I might purchase something along the lines of this for odor control: http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52531 Do you think that would control the smell pretty good? Let me know

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd say so, it should be more than enough for your size cabinet. just remember to seal it off real good, when you install it. No leaks, or smell can escape.
You know i'm in my 8th week now, and really just now started to smell them...a lil' bit. Always heard they would reak to high heavens!!LOL!!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 1, 2009)

Alright so my bulbs are supposed to get here tomorrow and I can't wait to fire up the HPS over my plants! There are hairs on every bud starting to turn brown now so I am hoping for an explosion in growth in the next couple days. I'm gonna throw some pics up tomorrow or tuesday so I'll be back then. Hope everyone enjoys the super bowl today

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

clip it down! i just picked my brownies yesterday they are fresh ans fruity!!!





tom__420 said:


> Alright so my bulbs are supposed to get here tomorrow and I can't wait to fire up the HPS over my plants! There are hairs on every bud starting to turn brown now so I am hoping for an explosion in growth in the next couple days. I'm gonna throw some pics up tomorrow or tuesday so I'll be back then. Hope everyone enjoys the super bowl today
> 
> Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 1, 2009)

uuuhhhmmmmm.....you know the trich's is what you wanna be watching right? Not the hairs.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

i still dont have a scope but i doubt this high times illustration is totally wrong??? plus like i said i speed dried a few nugs at that point i think they are great!!


plus if you notice the hairs change with the trichs! so if all the hair is brown the trichs will all be amber too!

im not to sure on this i am going by the pic for this harvest unless i get the scope thing soon!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 1, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i still dont have a scope but i doubt this high times illustration is totally wrong??? plus like i said i speed dried a few nugs at that point i think they are great!!
> 
> 
> plus if you notice the hairs change with the trichs! so if all the hair is brown the trichs will all be amber too!
> ...


 you are right, they change with the trich's but the trich's is what actually gives you the variance in high.
Just don't rush, make sure if you watch hairs, you look at the hairs as a whole on the plant. Not just the tops. Good luck, i'll be chopping soon too, so i don't know all the in's and out's 100%. Can't wait to see the final weight on these, and read the smoke report.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 1, 2009)

i think i will have to chop the tops on mine then the bottoms will mature more but if i leave the tops they will be to old by the time the bottoms catch up. remember you only have 7 days or so of "peak" thc so if the buds on top are done you cant just leave them for two weeks while the bottoms finish ya know?


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a scope so I am going to start looking at the trichs soon. The hairs are still turning brown but I am going to wait it out. I will have some pics up tomorrow

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 2, 2009)

i found a radio shack with a 100x scope in stock i might go and get it tonight!


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 2, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i found a radio shack with a 100x scope in stock i might go and get it tonight!



dude go it well worth the money i have this scope its the fucking 420 scope without a sticker i think haha.. i paod $10 for mine at radioshack


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have that 60-100X scope from radio shack too. It works great man. I might try taking some pics tonight so check back a little later guys

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 2, 2009)

the shooting eye on my small digital cam should fit pretty well up to the eyepiece!


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 2, 2009)

Alright so I just took some pics of everything. The HPS bulbs are due to arrive tomorrow so as soon as they come I will be setting that up. The 12/12 seedling is starting to show new growth everyday though she is still small. The plants in veg are getting a little stretched out so I cut a clone off of one of them and put it in a homemade bubble cloner out of a water bottle haha. I'm hoping this clone will strike roots in the next week. I fed the veg plants a half dosage of big bloom and grow big today so I will let you all know how they take to it. Here's some pics for everyones viewing pleasure (i know some of the pics are a little blurry sorry) 
Pics #1- 3: some bud porn 
Pics #4+5: 12/12 seedling
Pic #6: shot of big female and 12/12 seedling in the flower box
Pic #7+8: The veg plants with clone in front of pic 8

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 2, 2009)

that lil clone should be pretty happy!


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah I'm hoping it will show roots quickly cause the air pump I have puts out a lot of air. There is a ton of bubbles confined in that little water bottle haha

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 3, 2009)

So today is a good day not only because my HPS bulbs just got here but also because the 12/12 seedling shot out a set of white pistils last night! So I took some quick pics, here you go everyone. The first two are with the MH bulb in and the last two are shots with the HPS bulb in.

tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 3, 2009)

looks great tom.
Hey it looks like theres something laying on the bulb, a strap or something, hope you moved that!!LOL!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

i think it just looks like that its a sensor for a thermometer get that sucker off of the light reflector put it near the surface of the soil! i know its not really touching if it was it would be melted!


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 4, 2009)

It's not on the reflector, it just looks that way in the picture. I got everything under control, that temp sensor is cool where it is which is about 3 inches below the glass. Thanks for pointing that out though guys

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 4, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> It's not on the reflector, it just looks that way in the picture. I got everything under control, that temp sensor is cool where it is which is about 3 inches below the glass. Thanks for pointing that out though guys
> 
> Tom


 ok, that makes sense. It doesn't even look like there is glass on there.


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Haha yeah I see where you are coming from lil. I just cleaned the glass when I switched over to the HPS bulb that's why it looks like it isn't there. I've been designing a bigger grow box that I will be making out of plywood in the next couple weeks. I'm planning for it to be 3 feet wide, 2 feet deep, and 4 1/2 feet tall. I'll let you guys know how the box is coming along once I get farther than these drawings haha.

tom


----------



## aladdin2685 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice plants


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 5, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Haha yeah I see where you are coming from lil. I just cleaned the glass when I switched over to the HPS bulb that's why it looks like it isn't there. I've been designing a bigger grow box that I will be making out of plywood in the next couple weeks. I'm planning for it to be 3 feet wide, 2 feet deep, and 4 1/2 feet tall. I'll let you guys know how the box is coming along once I get farther than these drawings haha.
> 
> tom


 Cant wait to see it, about the same size as my flower chamber.
2'deepx6'longx4'high.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

Im going to shrink my room down to a 2x2x2 cube flowering chamber for a perpetual micro sog in 16 oz containers !


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm trying to get a list together of everything I need and I am trying to find the most reflective spray paint from lowe's... Does anyone have any insight or know a good kind to get..? I'd really appreciate it guys, thanks in advance

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

Flat white spray is what i use i get almost 100% reflection using the light meter 1inch away from the bulb i get about 2000 1 inch away from the reflector (flatwhite) it reads about 1950-1970. I got better reflection with that then foil or polished steel.i have not tried chrome spray yet but i did try gold metalic it was no good.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I'm trying to get a list together of everything I need and I am trying to find the most reflective spray paint from lowe's... Does anyone have any insight or know a good kind to get..? I'd really appreciate it guys, thanks in advance
> 
> Tom


 well, if you are going to lowes....
They sel a brand called olympic and it comes in a flat white latex. It's about $17-$19 i think for a gallon. 
My suggestion would be to go for the mylar, and not the cheap wrapping paper. Get the good stuff online or at the local hydro store if ya' got one.
I started with flat white and it was good, but once i added the Mylar it was like the light reflection i had on about an ounce of crack!!!LOL!!!!

I don't know anybody that gets 100% reflection from flat white paint or any finish of paint for that matter. Even Mylar, pulled to it's proper tightness, which maximizes the reflection quality will only give you about 90-95 % reflection. If you do it just right and glue and smooth the mylar out on panels pre cut to fit your grow room/box, you can achieve 100% Reflection.
Most people though just unroll it and staple to the wall, and when the fan hits it it flutters cuz it's not tight enough. If it's not tight enough, when it wripples, it sends the reflection of light all over the grow box.

Sorry so long, but that's my 2 pennies...LOL!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I'm trying to get a list together of everything I need and I am trying to find the most reflective spray paint from lowe's... Does anyone have any insight or know a good kind to get..? I'd really appreciate it guys, thanks in advance
> 
> Tom



dont use spray paint in the room with your girls.. i assume it can do some damage plus i read a forum on here about someones experience with spray paint and how it fucked the plant up.. im not sure on this but i wouldnt spray just to see it ethier..

like mafia said just look for some mylar at best


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

If you want mylar get it at the dollar store. The back of glittery wrapping paper!


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I was planning on making the box and allowing the paint to completely dry out before putting the plants in the box. I don't see how that could cause a problem...

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 6, 2009)

It cant  as long as its dry its fine i sprayed my reflector then turned it on to heat dry it!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 6, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> .
> My suggestion would be to go for the mylar, and not the cheap wrapping paper. Get the good stuff online or at the local hydro store if ya' got one.





winkdogg420 said:


> If you want mylar get it at the dollar store. The back of glittery wrapping paper!


see text above yours.....


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Well I was planning on making the box and allowing the paint to completely dry out before putting the plants in the box. I don't see how that could cause a problem...
> 
> Tom


 You can use it, as long as like you said you let it dry and let the fumes out before you put the girls in.
Dear god don't waste the money on shiny wrapping paper. A roll of mylar is like $20.00 depending on where you get it, for like 10x25 feet.
I bought one roll and it covered all my grow areas...see journal...and still have some left.
White is good as long as it's flat white, no semi-gloss, it doesn't help cuz it's shiny!!LOL!!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello RIU, I'm sad but proud to inform you all that my budding plant is now harvested  I cut her today after looking at her trichs under my scope and saw a nice bit of amber trichs. She didn't harvest as much as I was hoping but it looks like a decent amount. I took some pics of her before and after. I haven't weighed it yet but I will once it dries. How much you guys thinking it will weigh out to? Thanks a lot to everyone that helped me out to get here 

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Pics didn't show for some reason. here we are now haha


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 9, 2009)

looks like a Oz maybe but who knows by pictures 

looks good man let us know the final weight..


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 9, 2009)

I picked up all the little things I needed for my new grow box, all I need now is the wood to build it haha. I have 25 feet of 1 mil. mylar, 8 foot grounded white extension cord, three 6 inch duct clamps, two sided tape, and aluminum tape. I am going to start construction on Wednesday and should have it done by Friday I'm hoping. I also put one of the veg plants into flower to replace the one I harvested tonight.

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 9, 2009)

looks good, i'm going with about 1/2-1 oz. dried. How many weeks in were they befor you cut them?
Mine are like in the ninth week and still are green and healthy looking, no yellowing?
Wonder if they should be chopped anyway?


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Today was week 8 flower for this plant and there wasn't much yellowing at all. The trichs were amber and cloudy though so I knew it was time. If the trichs are looking good than I would chop to get the high you desire. Thanks for the comments lilmafia  

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a crappy paint drawing with description of how I will exhaust the heat from the grow box I'm building. Do you think that this setup will work well and keep the heat under control?

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Make sure you have enough room in a 3 foot wide box to fit the hood and an elbow for the duct tubing  i would say reflector +7"=total width!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Here's a crappy paint drawing with description of how I will exhaust the heat from the grow box I'm building. Do you think that this setup will work well and keep the heat under control?
> 
> Tom


 looks good to me since you won't have much heat to remove from the box, cuz you have air cooled hoods, so the passive intake and 4" exhaust should work fine to move air.
Def. get the small osc. fan in there. The more airflow the better.
This girl gets constant airflow in my cabinet.
Intake at bottom,a 12" rectangle air vent angled up. and a double window fan in the top built in to suck air out.
The stalks are thicker than Bic lighters now....LOL!!!!
But, thick stalks and stems=bigg heavy buds


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 9, 2009)

The main stalk on the plant I harvested tonight wasn't too big but pretty nice. Here's some pics 

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have some fatties too i will get some good pics when the lights come on!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> The main stalk on the plant I harvested tonight wasn't too big but pretty nice. Here's some pics
> 
> Tom


 not too big? They the same size as mine!!! They look crazy huh?


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh yeah man, they really do swell up big once I upped the dosage of fox farms. That and the LST will ensure some big stalks all the way up the plant

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates everybody  between trimming and building the new flowering chamber I have been very busy. I can't update with pics tonight but I can tell you all how everything is going  I have moved the harvest into mason jars. The final weight was 24.7 grams so me and my friends and family are happy lol. In the new mylar lined flower chamber I have three plants with only one confirmed female out of the three. I just repotted the two unknown sex bagseed plants about 15 mins ago. The two unknown plants have a clone from each of them rooting in a peat pellet. The clones were dipped in rootech cloning gel before being put in the peat. I still have one plant in the veg box also. The temps in the new box have been fantastic and I'm loving the look of the mylar even though I didn't do the best job haha. I'll try and get some pic updates as soon as I can everyone. Thanks to everyone who has posted here and followed along  Have a goon night everybody

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 16, 2009)

So I just got done mixing up veg and flower nutes.. I mixed up 2 gallons of water with 2 tsp. Grow Big, 2 tsp. Tiger Bloom, and 1 Tbl. of big bloom in my bubbler rez. It uses a dual outlet pump and two long airstones to aerate the nutrient solution. For the veg nutes I mixed up a gallon of water with 1 1/2 tsp. of Grow Big and 1 Tbl. of Big Bloom. For both nute mixes I used the Fox Farm feeding schedule at half strength. I will hit the flowering plants and veg plant with there respective nutes the next time they're thirsty

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> So I just got done mixing up veg and flower nutes.. I mixed up 2 gallons of water with 2 tsp. Grow Big, 2 tsp. Tiger Bloom, and 1 Tbl. of big bloom in my bubbler rez. It uses a dual outlet pump and two long airstones to aerate the nutrient solution. For the veg nutes I mixed up a gallon of water with 1 1/2 tsp. of Grow Big and 1 Tbl. of Big Bloom. For both nute mixes I used the Fox Farm feeding schedule at half strength. I will hit the flowering plants and veg plant with there respective nutes the next time they're thirsty
> 
> Tom


 glad to hear about the harvest, got my harvest pics up for two of my girls. in the journal


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 19, 2009)

Alright guys so I finally got some pics up of my new grow box  I'm really happy with this thing and the mylar looks real nice (even though I didn't do the best job hanging it) I have three plants in the flowering box and two are confirmed females. The tall one on the right and the small one in the front are the ladies. I'm hoping that the plant behind the short one will show it's sex soon also. Let me know what you all think about my new flowering chamber, I'm very happy with it 

Tom


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Alright guys so I finally got some pics up of my new grow box  I'm really happy with this thing and the mylar looks real nice (even though I didn't do the best job hanging it) I have three plants in the flowering box and two are confirmed females. The tall one on the right and the small one in the front are the ladies. I'm hoping that the plant behind the short one will show it's sex soon also. Let me know what you all think about my new flowering chamber, I'm very happy with it
> 
> Tom



looks awesome man i like how you have the ballast hanging i think??

i have a shitty mylar job too haha


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the ballast hung by a chain attached to some hooks above it. And the mylar I just stretched and taped over some oaktag paper and that did an okay job. I just put the oak tag covered piece on the main parts of the walls surrounding the plants. The reflection is great though. Thanks for the comments Wretched 

Tom


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I have the ballast hung by a chain attached to some hooks above it. And the mylar I just stretched and taped over some oaktag paper and that did an okay job. I just put the oak tag covered piece on the main parts of the walls surrounding the plants. The reflection is great though. Thanks for the comments Wretched
> 
> Tom


yea ethier i was really stoned or i some shit but i had a hard time putting my mylar in i used glue behind it on the walls just couldn't get it flat. but it works great still.


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 19, 2009)

I used glue sticks on the oak tag and that wasn't enough to hold the mylar flat to the board. I guess glue doesn't work very well on mylar... who woulda thought

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 19, 2009)

So each plant is going to have a number one through three. The short 12/12 from seed plant will be #1. The tall just confirmed female will be #2 and the short unknown sex plant will be #3. So here's the rundown for the flowering chamber-

*Plants age:* 45 days from seed. 9 days flower for plant #2 and 4 days flower for plant #3.
*Plant Height:* Plant #1 is 8 inches tall. Plant #2 is 17 inches tall. And Plant #3 is 10 inches tall.
*Temperature:* 78 degrees Fahrenheit
*Humidity:* 29%RH
*Nutrients:* I mixed up 1 tsp. of Grow Big, 1 tsp. of Tiger Bloom, and 1/2 Tbl. of Big Bloom per one gallon of water. I mixed up two gallons of water with this ratio of nutes in it.
*Grow Box Addition:* I added some black foam tape to the cracks where the corners meet to ensure a light and air tight seal. I also added some mylar flaps over the passive intake holes to prevent light coming in when the lights and exhaust fans go off. I forgot to say that I bought S hooks for my reflector so I could attach it to the chain better. The bungee cords I were using previously were making it sway a little lol

That's it for now, I'm gonna get some pics up tomorrow around 11 o'clock so come back and check out the plants progress. It should be a big pic update  Thanks for stopping by

Tom


----------



## dsn (Feb 19, 2009)

Waiting for pics.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 20, 2009)

ditto......


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay everybody here is the pic update 

*Pics #1-3-* Plant #1, female sex. 46 days from seed, 12/12 lighting from the get go.
*Pics #4-6-* Plant #2, female sex. 46 days from seed, 36 days veg (18/6) and 10 days flower.
*Pics #7-9-* Plant #3, unknown sex. 46 days from seed, 41 days veg (18/6) and 5 days flower
*Pic #10-* A group shot of all three plants basking under the 250 watt HPS 
Hope you enjoy the pics, let me know what you all think. Thanks a lot

Tom


----------



## browngators (Feb 20, 2009)

how do you feed with nutrients? daily..once a week? the 250HPS did that work fine in a 4 foot enclosure?


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 20, 2009)

I feed with nutrients once out of every three waterings. And yes the 250 watt HPS works great in this box. 4 1/2 feet tall, 3 feet wide and 2 feet deep.

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 22, 2009)

call pic 6 twin towers..LOL
Nice plants man!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tip for mylar put a strip of duct tape on the edges then staple through the duct tape


----------



## lilmafia513 (Feb 22, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Tip for mylar put a strip of duct tape on the edges then staple through the duct tape


 great idea, that would have helped in the garden, my stuff is pulling through the staples!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 22, 2009)

i ruined enough of that stuf i know whats up


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm 99% sure that plant #3 is a male  It looks like I will be chopping him later tonight and put my last veg plant into the flower box. I will re-pot plant #2 and the plant from the veg box tonight or tomorrow. I can't get pics tonight but I can tomorrow around 12 o'clock. I'll let you know how the transplants turn out after I'm finished with them.

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just got done transplanting plant #2 and the veg plant which is now plant #3. They both look good and I'm hoping they take well to transplant. My veg box now has a rooted clone of plant #3 and a bunch of sprouts for the outside garden. I have sprouts of Beefmaster tomatoes, jalapeno peppers, cucumber, cantaloupe, oregano, and cypress vine. Check back around 12 tomorrow for the pic update

Tom


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 23, 2009)

Im gonna start my veggies from seed too  1$ for anything you want at walmart! Plus they have a cool biodegradeable seed starter tray/dome with soil for 5 bux!


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw that same tray at wal-mart and thought about getting it haha. I actually got most of my seeds from lowe's and didn't pay much at all


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 23, 2009)

I usually spend like 5 bucks for lil 6 packs of veggies but this way i get all my stuff for 10 bux starters and 5 diff vegies or i can use my lil jiffy pucks in the jiffy green house and get 10 different veggies!!


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 24, 2009)

Picture Update!

Plant #1, 12/12 from seed.
Age: 50 days old
Sex: Female
Height: 8 inches tall
Pictures 1-4

Plant #2, 2 weeks into flowering.
Age: 50 days old, 36 days veg/ 2 weeks flower
Sex: Female
Height: 19 inches tall
Pictures 5-7

Plant #3 (replaced dead male) day 1 flowering.
Age: 50 days old, 49 days veg/ 1 day flower
Sex: Undetermined
Height: 13 inches
Pictures 8-10

In the last picture you can see some 4 inch flex tube running down to the right of the light. That is attached to my exhaust fan so that when the white fan on the left side of the pic blows the heat across the glass lens the heat can be sucked out of the box. So far it is working great. The placement of plants make it kinda hard to see all of them but the three are there I assure you  Haha well have a good one guys


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 24, 2009)

I got a quick shot of my veg box. All of the veggie seeds have begun sprouting. I couldn't get a good pic because my camera sucks but once they start growing I will be able to get some okay pics of 'em. I made very small lightproof DWC container last night for the rooted clone of plant #3. I'm using a 40 gallon air pump with a small air stone. I will most likely add a T and use two air stones once I can get a new one. I rooted the clone in peat moss with rootech cloning gel. I rinsed off as much of the peat as I could off of the small root mass and put her (hopefully) in the DWC container. I made it light proof by wrapping it in black electrical tape and then shiny flex duct tape on top of that. The roots already grew a little since I put the clone in it around 10 last night so that must mean it's working haha. This is only as an experiement to see what I can accomplish without any ph monitoring. Here's the pics


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 24, 2009)

Petco has airstones for .47cents and the big 4" long ones for 3 bux





tom__420 said:


> i got a quick shot of my veg box. All of the veggie seeds have begun sprouting. I couldn't get a good pic because my camera sucks but once they start growing i will be able to get some okay pics of 'em. I made very small lightproof dwc container last night for the rooted clone of plant #3. I'm using a 40 gallon air pump with a small air stone. I will most likely add a t and use two air stones once i can get a new one. I rooted the clone in peat moss with rootech cloning gel. I rinsed off as much of the peat as i could off of the small root mass and put her (hopefully) in the dwc container. I made it light proof by wrapping it in black electrical tape and then shiny flex duct tape on top of that. The roots already grew a little since i put the clone in it around 10 last night so that must mean it's working haha. This is only as an experiement to see what i can accomplish without any ph monitoring. Here's the pics


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 24, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I got a quick shot of my veg box. All of the veggie seeds have begun sprouting. I couldn't get a good pic because my camera sucks but once they start growing I will be able to get some okay pics of 'em. I made very small lightproof DWC container last night for the rooted clone of plant #3. I'm using a 40 gallon air pump with a small air stone. I will most likely add a T and use two air stones once I can get a new one. I rooted the clone in peat moss with rootech cloning gel. I rinsed off as much of the peat as I could off of the small root mass and put her (hopefully) in the DWC container. I made it light proof by wrapping it in black electrical tape and then shiny flex duct tape on top of that. The roots already grew a little since I put the clone in it around 10 last night so that must mean it's working haha. This is only as an experiement to see what I can accomplish without any ph monitoring. Here's the pics



buddy if your growing veggies and cannabis im sure your gonna be doing this for along while

im planning on doing some indoor watermelon some time in the future ive done tomatoes and basil good shit


----------



## tom__420 (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh yeah wretched I don't plan on ever stopping LOL! I have some other sprouts downstairs in my sunroom and I too have some watermelon going on. Not to mention some eggplant, garlic chives, sunflowers, bush beans, nasturtiums, and some others that I cannot remember. Today I added some nutes to the clone DWC container. I added in between 1/4 and 1/2 strength of big bloom and grow big. So far the clone hasn't changed so I guess that is a good thing. If there are any changes I'll let you guys know

Tom


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 24, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Oh yeah wretched I don't plan on ever stopping LOL! I have some other sprouts downstairs in my sunroom and I too have some watermelon going on. Not to mention some eggplant, garlic chives, sunflowers, bush beans, nasturtiums, and some others that I cannot remember. Today I added some nutes to the clone DWC container. I added in between 1/4 and 1/2 strength of big bloom and grow big. So far the clone hasn't changed so I guess that is a good thing. If there are any changes I'll let you guys know
> 
> Tom


haha sounds like a sick garden .. all i got is some outdoor pepper plants nothing indoors.. sunflowers would be cool too i might add that to my list


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Plant #1
Age: 55 days old
Sex: Female
Height: 8 inches tall
Pictures 1-3
Plant #2
Age: 50 days old, 36 days veg/ 19 days flower
Sex: Female
Height: 20 inches tall
Pictures 4-6

Plant #3
Age: 50 days old, 49 days veg/ 12 days flower
Sex: Undetermined
Height: 17 inches
Pictures 7-9

DWC Veg Plant/ veg box pictures 10-15

Flower box picture 16


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 1, 2009)

Plant 1 looks sweet, how tall is that thing?
Anything special you had to do to make it do this, or just no vegg time?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 1, 2009)

The only thing I can think that kept the height down is using the MH for the first couple weeks of 12/12. That and not having any veg time at all. Thanks for stopping by dude... puff puff pass 

Tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 1, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> The only thing I can think that kept the height down is using the MH for the first couple weeks of 12/12. That and not having any veg time at all. Thanks for stopping by dude... puff puff pass
> 
> Tom


 no prob., Well, i use MH for the entire flower, so that should help. I gotta vegg these WW I have, they were too short coming out of the clone dome. About a week in vegg now and almost 5 inches, so any day now!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 1, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Petco has airstones for .47cents and the big 4" long ones for 3 bux


Picked up black stealth airline tubing and 4 green airstones from petco on saturday. The roots on my DWC are looking a little brown though so I'm worried that I could be getting root rot  I'm going to make it a little more light proof and try getting the temps down in my veg box.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 1, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Picked up black stealth airline tubing and 4 green airstones from petco on saturday. The roots on my DWC are looking a little brown though so I'm worried that I could be getting root rot  I'm going to make it a little more light proof and try getting the temps down in my veg box.


 Whats your water temp., and PH? Thinking of going hydro one day, and wanna do DWC maybe. Gotta buddy starting one soon, so i can watch his.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Water temp is around 71F and I am not sure of the pH... Here's some pics of the roots that look a little weird and a pic of the plant in the box. I'm getting a little better at this picture taking thing haha


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 1, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 1, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Water temp is around 71F and I am not sure of the pH... Here's some pics of the roots that look a little weird and a pic of the plant in the box. I'm getting a little better at this picture taking thing haha


 I would say def. check the PH, roots def. dont look right. I dont know hydro though, but i know brown roots are bad!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 1, 2009)

i dont know much about hydro but the roots look short and thick to me maybe lower the water level to get the roots to stretch!!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm going to try lowering the water level tomorrow and add H2O2 at the correct dosage to get rid of anything bad. Hopefully that does the trick and brings back the nice white roots


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 1, 2009)

sounds good!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

Subscribed...

I have some catching up to do...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 2, 2009)

welcome gypsy this is a cool lil grow good thread dood!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> welcome gypsy this is a cool lil grow good thread dood!


​


----------



## Prestoner2011 (Mar 2, 2009)

hey man been watching the grow looks great... just wondering how much of a differance you have noticed with the MH vs the HPS bulb.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Subscribed...
> 
> I have some catching up to do...


Thanks for stopping by GypsyBush! I'm going to take some pics today when I rearrange things in the veg box.



Prestoner2011 said:


> hey man been watching the grow looks great... just wondering how much of a differance you have noticed with the MH vs the HPS bulb.


There's a major difference in growth rate that is for sure. With the MH bulb in I noticed shorter stockier growth. With the HPS there was a little stretch but not a considerable amount.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright so I think the root problem is getting better. I added some H2O2 last night and today the roots are looking less brown. I'm going to try re-working the airstones in the container to get more even bubbling on the surface. I got some pics that you can all check out. The first one is the flower room where you can see I added some All-star Strawberries to the mix. They are on the bottom left of the picture. The second and third picture is of the DWC veg plant and it's roots. The fourth and fifth pic is of my cantaloupe seedlings. I wish I knew how to post pics in the post and not as an attachment... Can anybody help me out and fill me in on how to do that? lol

Tom


----------



## dsn (Mar 2, 2009)

Simply put link to picture between




.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I have been trying to get it but I just can't seem to get it. Can you be a little more detailed? Thanks a lot dsn


----------



## dsn (Mar 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yeah I have been trying to get it but I just can't seem to get it. Can you be a little more detailed? Thanks a lot dsn


1.attach picture;
2.open attached picture;
3. copy picture link in Your post between






That`s all!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

you can open the pic on a different page/tab and simply copy and paste the image...


----------



## dsn (Mar 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> you can open the pic on a different page/tab and simply copy and paste the image...


Didn`t know it can be done so simple. Thanks, GypsyBush!
Tom, just do how he said. Sorry, that I was messing Your mind.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot dsn +rep for helping me out! The pictures show a small greenhouse I bought at Lowe's for $35. The plants that make that greenhouse there home are: Zinnias, Oregano, Red Pitcher Plant, Nasturtiums, pumpkin, Eggplant, bush beans, basil, sunflower, peppers, watermelon, chives, spearmint and dill. Most of them are seedlings but they won't be like that for long if all goes well


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

Tom... everything looks so good... 

Before I go into anything else, I just wanted to suggest covering the sides and back of you greenhouse, so the light from the window reflects back to the plants...

It's just an idea... and I am not trying to get here and start telling you what to do....

It's just that I think you could have double the light in the greenhouse...


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh yeah I was most def planning on doing that, the only thing is I need some more b&w poly plastic. I think I might just move the whole thing outside when the time is right. I just gotta find a good spot haha. Thanks for the comments Gypsy


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Water temp is around 71F and I am not sure of the pH...





tom__420 said:


> The roots on my DWC are looking a little brown though so I'm worried that I could be getting root rot  I'm going to make it a little more light proof and try getting the temps down in my veg box.


Now... I have not had a chance to read and re-read everything, so forgive me where I fuck up... 

DWC is very temperature sensitive, I have done it with (in my opinion) great success... I had roots to rival all but the best tuned aeroponic ops...

But it is very finicky... everything has got to be right... or root rot is one of the first things to appear...

You need to get the water colder... I kept mine a no more than 60, 58 was usually where it parked... but I have no problems keeping stuff cold, I live in the Arctic... 

One of the reasons why I am so in love with my ebb/flowis that it is sooo much more forgiving, and I am seeing the same results.. though I must say the roots are not as impressive...

But as long as the buds are impressive, who cares about the roots, right?!?!

Disease, unchecked, only gets worse...

Lower the RES temp, add the correct dose of ... wait... are you using any organic nutes or additives on your res? if so, you need an organic pathogen controller...

If you are NOT organic at all (100% bacteria free) you can then use the H2O2...

Hope this helps man... that shit spreads like wild fire and will be in your res forever.... pretty much...

​


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm using the fox farm trio pack for nutes. I added the H2o2 with plain water because I was trying to slow down the rot. The temps have gotten better since it is snowing here and is a little chilly in the room where the cabs are. Soil is a lot easier than this DWC stuff haha. I think I've had more problems in 2 weeks with this thing than I have had in months with soil. If worst comes to worst and things starting getting out of control could I transplant the DWC plant into soil? I can't pH the water so I'm kinda winging it on this. It's more of an experiment than anything. Thanks for your help Gypsy I really appreciate it

Tom


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Oh yeah I was most def planning on doing that, the only thing is I need some more b&w poly plastic. I think I might just move the whole thing outside when the time is right. I just gotta find a good spot haha. Thanks for the comments Gypsy


Damn! ... wish we had some of that Star Trek tech available now...

I am staring at a roll of it right now... lol...

Yeah! You should totally move it outside when the time is right... but be careful, they can turn into an oven in no time.... make sure to have a way for the heat to escape... maybe even have a exhaust fan on a thermostat...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I'm using the fox farm trio pack for nutes. I added the H2o2 with plain water because I was trying to slow down the rot. The temps have gotten better since it is snowing here and is a little chilly in the room where the cabs are. Soil is a lot easier than this DWC stuff haha. I think I've had more problems in 2 weeks with this thing than I have had in months with soil. If worst comes to worst and things starting getting out of control could I transplant the DWC plant into soil? I can't pH the water so I'm kinda winging it on this. It's more of an experiment than anything. Thanks for your help Gypsy I really appreciate it
> 
> Tom


I am not familiar at all with the FF products...

I hear everyone using it.. but I have only seen it at the store... don't know ANYTHING about it.. 

is it organic?

DWC requires exact and stable parameters... much like aero...

I see a lot of newbs (including me) going straight to DWC, but in fact it is an advanced method of culture... not easy at all....

Oh! and yes, you can transplant VERY CAREFULLY, but you can totally do it...

Now.. may I suggest a trip down ebb/flow lane for your next experiment???

It's easy, forgiving, and to put in the Master's (Al B. Fuct) words....

Ebb n' Flow is a lazy stoner's best friend

Check this link from the GrowFAQ

How do I make an ebb & flow




It's a really good article...

Now.. why can you not measure the water's pH ????

Just don't have a tester? they have them at the pet shops for 3 or 4 dollars...​


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 2, 2009)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Our Products: Organic or Synthetic?[/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Our Peace of Mind® and Happy Frog® fertilizers are 100% organic. Our Big Bloom Liquid Fertilizer and all of our soils are also organic. We do offer some fertilizers with mineral-based, time-release ingredients that are not classified as organic. These include American Pride® and Marine Cuisine® fertilizers, Tiger Bloom*®* and Grow Big® liquids, and our soluble products like Cha Ching®, Beastie Bloomz®, and Open Sesame®. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I use the [/FONT]Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, and Grow big. So one of the three is classified as organic. And about the pet store pH kits... I heard that they don't work very well for some reason? I was looking at them because I have a 100 gallon fish tank so I go to an aquarium store and they have 'em. So picking one of those up would be a good idea?


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah Tom... pH is pH...

It is very important.. probably the single most important thing, as if the roots cannot uptake, the plant will die...

Get the drops from the aquarium store, they are not as accurate as a digital, but it will put you in the ball park...

As for the organic stuff... if you have anything organic in your res, DO NOT USE H2O2...

H2O2 will KILL all of the bacteria that makes up the organic soup.. rendering it useless...

In my opinion, and this is just MY opinion...

Organic in hydro is sort of a pain in the butt...

I am not into managing bacteria, waiting for it to shit nutrients that the plants can use...

I rather just dump in the nutrients that the plant can use... no bacteria...

I like my room to have cannabis plants.. the only living being in there is ME...

Me and my Pot plats... no insects, no fungus, no bacteria...

But that is all just my opinion...

Except the "no H2O2 on organic res".. that's fact...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah tom i forgot all about the killing factor when you said h202 ...geeeez good thing gypsy caught it (i hope) yeah it will knock out all the good bacteria when it knocks out the bad


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

I have to confer with the weed barons... Sparks in particular...

I AM NOT SURE>>> I WILL DOUBLE CHECK>>>

but I think he uses a product called HYGROZYME or some shit... and it is supposed to be the organic version of Hydrogen Peroxide...

I"LL BE BACK...


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright the DWC plant only got worse today after I did a water change. SO what I decided to do was transplant her into soil. The soil mix is 50% sphagnum peat moss and 50% perlite. I also found out that the ex DWC plant now soil plant is a confirmed female. Plant number three from the flowering chamber showed its sex as female today. I tried to get a pic of the pistils but my 5 megapixel camera aint allowing that haha. EDIT: I forgot to mention that I topped the plant that was transplanted. You can kinda tell in the pics...

DWC plant potted up in soil:











Flowering plant #3 confirmed female. This plant is the mother of the plant above^^ so that makes it female too  Here's the pics:











And here is a shot of the flowering chamber. I tried moving plant #2 to the right so you can see plant #1... it didn't work too well haha Picture:


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 2, 2009)

looking great!


----------



## dsn (Mar 3, 2009)

Everything is looking good, Tom!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

Yahooo!!!!  Looks Bomb Man...

and I am still looking for the info.. hard to find a reliable source for Organic Hydro in my world.... 

But I will get the info... and come back...


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 3, 2009)

haha i know this is off subject but im very stoned and cant figure out whats your avatar.. wtf is that?hahah


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 3, 2009)

i think its a clone that is starting to root??



Wretched420 said:


> haha i know this is off subject but im very stoned and cant figure out whats your avatar.. wtf is that?hahah


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha i know this is off subject but im very stoned and cant figure out whats your avatar.. wtf is that?hahah





winkdogg420 said:


> i think its a clone that is starting to root??


Pictures are worth thousands of words... ok the words help too...lol...

...and here is a prime example of a clone that was kept too wet and never developed roots...

 

 ...this is the root system at the day of harvest...

 ...that's 3 weeks trying to root with the other clones and 2 moths flowering without roots...

 ...how about that ?!?!?...

 






























​


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 3, 2009)

wow thats crazzzy


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 3, 2009)

i guess it stayed alive like a cut flower?? ive had carnations i kept in the windowsill for at least a month and a half they lived on asprin and tap water


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have to confer with the weed barons... Sparks in particular...
> 
> I AM NOT SURE>>> I WILL DOUBLE CHECK>>>
> 
> ...


I have returned from the long and arduous journey to the land of the WEEDBARONS...

And this is the message I bring...



The Weed Baron himself said:


> yes you absolutely can and imo should use hygrozyme in an organic grow.


So there you are Tom... I say ditch the H2O2 and try to find something that is compatible with ORGANIC nutes... like the Hygozyme...

Sorry it took so long.. but I wanted to bring fact, not guess, to the table....

Cheers...


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for going and getting that info on the hygrozyme Gypsy, I will most def look into getting that on my next hydro store visit. Today I went out and got a pH test kit from petco. Here is a link to the product: http://aquariumpharm.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=73

It measures pH levels from 6.0 to 7.6. My tap water was at 7.0 and I adjusted it to 6.0 to use on my soil plants. I'm going to mix up new nutes and make them the correct pH also.

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 5, 2009)

Plant #1- 12/12 from seed, 59 days old
















Plant #2- 23 days flowering






















Plant #3- 16 days flowering





















Flowering Box Shot







Rooted Clone of plant #3


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 5, 2009)

WOHOOOO!!!!! 

Looking Good My Friend... 

I really wanna see how #3 turns out...

Congratulations..!!!!! and +rep if it lets me...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 5, 2009)

everything is going along very nicely tom!
Great looking plants!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> WOHOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Looking Good My Friend...
> 
> ...


I too am very excited to see how she turns out. She really bushed out once I induced flowering under the 250 watt HPS. I have been looking into a digital 400 watt HPS housed in a 6 inch cool tube reflector. Do you think I could cool it if I attached duct on both ends one with my fan pulling air and one going to pull in cooler air? I have a 6 inch in line duct booster fan that supposedly puts out 250 CFM's. Let me know man I'd really appreciate it



lilmafia513 said:


> everything is going along very nicely tom!
> Great looking plants!


Thanks a lot bro, it's amazing how little work I really need to put in to keep 'em healthy and happy


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL....growing has got alot easier for me too, since i figured that out. Hopefully only about three more weeks for the WW


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

First order of business is...

Sparks came out of the closet and spoke...

Here is what he said...



sparkafire said:


> I use Organic Genesis from here http://www.waikula.com/ this stuff is really good I put a half cup in my 15 gal cloner and can run 4 + weeks with no pathogens. Run it in my tubs too no worries and because its a microorganism you can set it up a small amount with some seaweed extract in a 5 gal bucket and stretch the shit out of the gal Tip from the shop i bough it from saving me a shit load of money. But don't take my word for it until the Dillhole "weed Baron" gives his blessing.... LOL I love myself!! yes bugs in that way also..... wanna watch don't you ?


Hope that helps... but if you are like me.. it just confused the hell out of you....

Anyways... that's that...



tom__420 said:


> I too am very excited to see how she turns out. She really bushed out once I induced flowering under the 250 watt HPS. I have been looking into a digital 400 watt HPS housed in a 6 inch cool tube reflector. Do you think I could cool it if I attached duct on both ends one with my fan pulling air and one going to pull in cooler air? I have a 6 inch in line duct booster fan that supposedly puts out 250 CFM's. Let me know man I'd really appreciate it
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot bro, it's amazing how little work I really need to put in to keep 'em healthy and happy


If you are considering a 400, I say DEFINITELY go with a 600... there is a big difference in the buds...

A cool tube will most certainly work, but your choice of fan is inadequate...

Duct fans are rated for the maximum flow aloowed to pass them without restriction... but that does not mean they drive that much air... especially with ducting and bends and such...

Here is a good choice for the purpose of a cool tube... or the reflector you already have.... looks like 6" flanges right?

*GrowBright 4" Inline Fan*


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah the reflector I have now has 6 inch flanges. I have been having heat problems in the box since it has been getting hotter outside. Today temps were reaching 86  Tomorrow I am going out for the day so I'm going to have to raise the light up a little higher than I would like too since I can't monitor the plants for heat stress


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yeah the reflector I have now has 6 inch flanges. I have been having heat problems in the box since it has been getting hotter outside. Today temps were reaching 86  Tomorrow I am going out for the day so I'm going to have to raise the light up a little higher than I would like too since I can't monitor the plants for heat stress


That is pretty hot...

Gotta have a good ventilation system...

Good fan for the reflector and a good fan for the exhaust...

I say minimum 4" fan each...

Set it up like this... but I don't think you need an intake fan...

Oh and I just posted another update...



 ​


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a 6 inch in line duct booster for the reflector and a 4 inch inline duct booster for the exhaust. Do you think adding a computer fan for an intake would help with the heat for now? I thought that it would be easier to just have passive intakes but now I'm kinda regretting that decision haha


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I have a 6 inch in line duct booster for the reflector and a 4 inch inline duct booster for the exhaust. Do you think adding a computer fan for an intake would help with the heat for now? I thought that it would be easier to just have passive intakes but now I'm kinda regretting that decision haha


you need more exhaust...

not more intake...

you only need active intake if you NEED to bring fresh air from far... otherwise... use all your fans for exhaust...

Heat builds up... and it keeps getting hotter...

Exhausting the hot air is the ONLY way to keep it cool....

Anything you add will help, but it's just a band aid...

You need the right fans...

Don't get me wrong... you can grow in 90 degree weather... just don't expect 1 oz buds...

Do it right... save the money, order the fan... it will pay for itself...

But buying lots of little fans is a waste of money...

upgrading 17.8 times is a waste of money...

Just get the right tools for the job and you will have success...

Guaranteed...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 6, 2009)

you can get a high power fan called a "squirel cage" at a local hvac supply for alot cheaper than a hydro store they are bigger and cheaper you might need to build a box around it to keep the noise down!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

Good call...

Stanley makes one that sells at HD for $45...

Loud though.... gotta put it in a box with foam...

I have seen a thread on another forum, that the dude fitted round aluminum flanges on both sides... real slick...


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay so I got the heat under control thankfully haha  I shortened the length of ducting on my reflector to allow for air to pull through it easier. The flowering plants are looking awesome I can't wait to get some pics up. I also LST'd the veg clone. I tied her down pretty good so that should open up a lot more budsites. I am gonna try and get some pics up tomorrow of all the progress if I find a chance. Check back around 12 tomorrow 

Tom


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the "Valueline 6 Inch Centrifugal Inline Fan"? Is is rated at 435 CFM and for 80 dollars that seems like a great deal. Here is the link: Valueline 6 Inch Centrifugal Inline Fan - Businesslights.com
I'm sure this would be loud but do you think it actually puts out 435 CFM? If anyone has any insight or info let me know and post away


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 9, 2009)

not sure Tom...

It probably puts out the cfm, but my question would be for *how long*...

I paid double that for an ECO fan 6" 424 cfm... 

Though one there...

I think I would try the Stanley fan first.. at least it is a major brand... and they have 2 or 3 sizes...

Sorry, I'm not much help there...


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was thinking about getting one of those stanley blowers but they seem big and loud and probably not as powerful as the valueline 6 inch fan that I posted. It has a 5 year factory warranty and is prob smalled than the Stanley blower. I don't have much space at the top so I have to conserve as much as I can. I'm taking some pics now so check back in a little bit to see some updates.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 9, 2009)

STANLEY FAN MODDING

I THINK THE BIGGER ONE RUNS 1660 CFM ON HIGH BUT YOU CAN TURN THEM DOWN!



http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=29341 link to "how to mod stanley blower!" definatly stronger than the http://www.businesslights.com/valueline-inch-centrifugal-inline-fan-p-2045.html and if hung with bungee cords its quiet!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 9, 2009)

Vegetative Box

Things are really starting to get crowded in here. I had to remove my pot of Roma tomatoes last night because they were getting too big. In there currently I have one marijuana plant, jalapeno peppers, grapefruit (and two clones cut from her that haven't rooted yet), three different types of flowers for my girl, and some catnip. As you can see I tied down the marijuana plant last night. She adjusted very well to it in less than 24 hours. Here's some pics:


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is BRILLIANT. Thats the first time i've seen the Stanley Blower modded like that! Very innovative! SOMEBODY MAKE THIS THREAD A STICKY! 

They cost about *45 dollors* at homedepot or walmart _(type "stanley" in HDs search bar)_. And according to stanley the cfm ratings are:
*Low - 1282 cfm
med - 1746 cfm
high - 2181 cfm*
Sounds a bit farfetched to me, but we can all agree that this blower is one powerful mofo.

**EDIT* After checking some other mj sites i found out that bostrom155 is correct and that the Stanley company's ratings are fabricated. The Stanley blower outputs about the same amount of air as a 265cfm dayton*.

^^^^ The valueline is rated at 435 CFM and this fan puts out about the same amount of air as a 265 CFM fan. If I get a new fan I will most likely take the risk and get the valueline. It says that it is stronger than the stanley and I don't need to dissassemble anything and rig it to dicting.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 9, 2009)

Plant #1, 63 days old, 12/12 from seed


















Plant #2, 27 days flower

























Plant #3, 20 days flower

























Cantaloupes













Strawberries


----------



## scaredspliffless (Mar 9, 2009)

Those are all lookin damn good man. Are you worried about bugs being attracted to the other things you are groing?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm all indoors man, the plants that are inside were started from seed and never been outside. They have the same chance of getting bugs as the other plants have which is basically zero percent. Thanks for stopping by scared


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bump  Pics from earlier today are on the last page let me know what you all think!


----------



## kevin (Mar 10, 2009)

hey tom, nice looking grow. have you thought about square pots? it helped me out on my room issues. what kind of seed are you growing?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just some bagseed at the moment.. haven't ordered any seeds yet. All the plants in the flowering pots are the same strain though. Thanks for commenting dude


----------



## Mammath (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Tom, just chiming in.
Buds are looking good mate. So do all your other friuts and veg'.
All the best for ya grow.

+ rep for combining your edibles with ya smokables.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello RIU 

I just got done building a cool tube for my 70 watt HPS. I decided to make one because I saw the perfect glass tube today at michael's. It was a hurricane candle pillar I think it was called. I added a 26 watt CFL to the mix to get some of the shaded parts a little more light. The temps are at 78 degrees with the light much closer to my veg plant. I use this box for other plants but of course my main focus is the marijuana haha. Here's some pics to show you what I did. It looks a little sloppy but it def gets the job done in my eyes. I hope you all enjoy! I'm going to have some pics later after I update the flowering box a little bit with some things to hold the door closed better. Happy smoking guys


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just planted four germinated bagseeds into peat pucks. The peat pucks were soaked in 6.0 pH water. I have more germinated seeds but I didn't realize I only had 4 pucks left  I haven't taken pics of the flowering plants yet but will get around to it at some point tonight.


----------



## kevin (Mar 11, 2009)

that a cool looking diy cool tube, nice work


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just took some pics of the flowering plants. I took them all out and lined them side by side in front of the flower box. The two big ones look a little stretchy but I think that this strain just does that in flowering. They all look pretty healthy. Plant #1 is getting some brown and orange hairs. I will check her trichomes in the next couple days to see where she is at. I put up some roller catches to keep the door sealed better. It's hard to get a pic of them so here is a link to them: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=233955-53458-RC60400-NP&lpage=none

Okay so I tried uploading the pics and it said that they were invalid links so I am just going to wait until I upload them all just to find they don't work. I will try periodically throughout tonight and tomorrow until I am sure they will show up. Check back in a little bit guys


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 11, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I just took some pics of the flowering plants. I took them all out and lined them side by side in front of the flower box. The two big ones look a little stretchy but I think that this strain just does that in flowering. They all look pretty healthy. Plant #1 is getting some brown and orange hairs. I will check her trichomes in the next couple days to see where she is at. I put up some roller catches to keep the door sealed better. It's hard to get a pic of them so here is a link to them: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=233955-53458-RC60400-NP&lpage=none
> 
> Okay so I tried uploading the pics and it said that they were invalid links so I am just going to wait until I upload them all just to find they don't work. I will try periodically throughout tonight and tomorrow until I am sure they will show up. Check back in a little bit guys


 Good luck Tom,
Grow looks nice, are those pea plants?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 11, 2009)

I actually don't have any pea plants. All I have in the veg box is two different kinds of cosmo flowers, jalapeno peppers, catnip, grapefruit, one MJ plant, and another kind of flowers I cannot think of


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Flowering Plants:











Plant #1:






Plant #2:






Plant #3:











Plant #3 and it's rooted LST'd clone:






LST'd clone (veg):











Cantaloupes:


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 11, 2009)

yum, all kinds of healthy plants!! Looks good!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey tom they look great as usual! Quick ? Do you think you could have kept the nodes closer together if the lights were closer or does the mh just give'em that strech??


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 11, 2009)

I only used the mh on one of the plants that I still have. Can you tell its plant #1? LOL using the metal halide most def kept the stretching down and the nodes closer. I vegged the two other plants in the veg box under the 70 watt HPS. The plants weren't nearly as stretched out in veg though, they really lanked out in flower. I want to upgrade to a 150 watt metal halide in my grow box and house it in the cool tube I built today. I will start looking for rebuildable ballasts in the next couple weeks.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Hey tom they look great as usual! Quick ? Do you think you could have kept the nodes closer together if the lights were closer or does the mh just give'em that strech??


 I dont know about tom, but my MH doesn't cause any stretching issues.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks guys i have been doing alot of research on the mh flowering most say a slightly lower yeild but better quality! im hooked up with the 400 watt mh for $50 so im using them all the way through next time!! i didnt think they caused strech i will just keep them really cool so i can keep them close!

ps all the "older dudes" say mh is great for flowering ,who has the best nuggs???old heads, they know what they are doing! i would be fine giving up an oz or two for higher quality!~


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with UVB lights? I have a few fish stores near me with these type lights and have been wondering if they made a difference in thrichome production? Let me know if anyone knows anything on the subject


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 11, 2009)

thats what ive heard lots of trich production but the bulbs have very little effective range so you need a bunch of them or you could move it around alot??


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 11, 2009)

I was thinking of just getting a couple bulbs and using it over one plant and not the other. An experiment to see if they do make a reasonable difference. Actually I just checked out the prices for the bulbs and they are ridiculous! 25 dollars for a little 25 watt bulb... yeah right that is rip off.


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 11, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> thanks guys i have been doing alot of research on the mh flowering most say a slightly lower yeild but better quality! im hooked up with the 400 watt mh for $50 so im using them all the way through next time!! i didnt think they caused strech i will just keep them really cool so i can keep them close!
> 
> ps all the "older dudes" say mh is great for flowering ,who has the best nuggs???old heads, they know what they are doing! i would be fine giving up an oz or two for higher quality!~


Wow, that's great news... all I have at this point is one 400w MH... I plan to use it for the whole grow, most likely get an HPS conversion bulb for the flowering cycle so it gets more red spectrum though...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 12, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> thanks guys i have been doing alot of research on the mh flowering most say a slightly lower yeild but better quality! im hooked up with the 400 watt mh for $50 so im using them all the way through next time!! i didnt think they caused strech i will just keep them really cool so i can keep them close!
> 
> ps all the "older dudes" say mh is great for flowering ,who has the best nuggs???old heads, they know what they are doing! i would be fine giving up an oz or two for higher quality!~





winkdogg420 said:


> thats what ive heard lots of trich production but the bulbs have very little effective range so you need a bunch of them or you could move it around alot??


Well, here is a shot of my Crystally White Widows, 7 weeks in, under two 400 watt MH.





Pretty crazy with the trichs man!!! My regular plants,nonwidow, bagseeds last round were all triched out also. MH is where its at with flowering. Use gravity from humbolt county and it helps make the buds denser. MH makes the buds a little fluffy if the lights too far. GOOD LUCK MAN!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Im going to have them behind a peice of glass so the plants cag get close as hell! I will have a fan pulling the heat out of the chamber where the bulb is, gonna be great! Cfls and mh 4 life!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 12, 2009)

The trich production is crazy im building now for the mh chamber!!





lilmafia513 said:


> well, here is a shot of my crystally white widows, 7 weeks in, under two 400 watt mh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 13, 2009)

Winkdogg you should check out lilmafia's grow journal


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 14, 2009)

will do


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 15, 2009)

Its kind of long and boring, but theres lots of pics to look at..LOL!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 15, 2009)

Back to my journal......

I got a lot of shit going on with the grows. I have 5 seedlings in solo cups and three germinated seeds in peat pucks waiting to sprout. I also transplanted the veg plant tied it down some more. In the flower box things are going well. I noticed some male parts on plant #1 I believe  I'm waiting patiently to see some amber trichomes on her so I can harvest with as little damage done by the random male parts. I am going to snap some pics tomorrow so check back. Happy growing


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 16, 2009)

VEG. BOX
Seedlings under a 42 watt CFL w/ reflector










Grapefruit Plant










Clone of Plant #3, LST'd
















Flowering Chamber
























​


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 16, 2009)

looks good, how much longer on plant 1 ya think?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 16, 2009)

Funny you should ask, I just cut her down. I saw a few amber trichs so I knew it was her time. It weighed 13 grams wet so I'm not expecting that much. I'll get some pics up later tonight


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 16, 2009)

how many weeks was she flowered?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 16, 2009)

She was 12/12 from seed and today marked 10 weeks since she sprouted. I forgot to mark the first day I noticed pistils...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 16, 2009)

i always start counting flowering weeks after the plant has really established flower mode! check out this pic they say 8-10 weeks from the point at the begining of the chart! the whole plant doesnt get covered with pistils the first morning after 12/12 starts so i count weeks when the majority of the plant looks like the begining of the pic! get it?? hard to explain...in short it takes plants a few weeks to make the switch then really start flowering!


----------



## Mammath (Mar 16, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i always start counting flowering weeks after the plant has really established flower mode! check out this pic they say 8-10 weeks from the point at the begining of the chart! the whole plant doesnt get covered with pistils the first morning after 12/12 starts so i count weeks when the majority of the plant looks like the begining of the pic! get it?? hard to explain...in short it takes plants a few weeks to make the switch then really start flowering!


I think that's an excellent point winkdogg. I agree.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah i know if i would have cut down my plants 8 weeks after the lights went 12-12 i would have gotten crapola--hahaha more like 14 weeks for me!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## tom__420 (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice tom, great looking buds!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice trim job!!! Alot of people slack on trimming  you could have let that go a bit longer but its all part of growing ..smoke that in a week or two then compare it with nugs that are left on longer see what works for you i left some on really long to get some bed time weed! The stuff i chopped earlier is better for the daytime less heavy!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 16, 2009)

I chopped because of a few amber trichs and because it was taking up precious room in the flowering box. I have 5 seedlings in soil and one seedling in the DWC container you can see in the last set of pics. I'm hoping that the DWC will get me some bigger buds through 12/12 from seed. Thanks for stopping by winkdogg


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 16, 2009)

You can give the big girls molassas the carbs help build bud weight and crystals!!

I used i glop per gallon but im sure there is a better measurement in the faq...hahaah

they look healthy as hell ! And happy!




tom__420 said:


>


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 16, 2009)

looking awesome man !


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 16, 2009)

gravity is also another product good for adding density and flavor to your buds. a bit pricey, but well worth it IMO.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm picking up a bottle of Grandma's Molasses today and will be giving some to the flowering plants. Does anyone know what dosage to recommend? I can look it up but I would rather have some first hand info


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think the real measurement is 1 table spoon per gallon .i start with about 1/4 gallon hot to get it mixed in then filll the rest of the way to the top i tried it on the smaller plants they did not like it they got sad...but the flower girls seemed to perk-up a day after.. Your actually feeding the micro organizims inthe soil they eat and break down whats aroun d them then start feeding the plant!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks winkdogg! How often should I water with molasses? On the same days as I feed the fox farms? Every watering?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 17, 2009)

I used it every watering even after i flushed i kept using it ...they say it makes buds sweeter... Mine were pretty sweet!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Alright so I just mixed up a new batch of nutes and 3/4 gallons of water pHed to 6.0 with 2 teaspoons of Grandma's molasses added to it. For the nutes I mixed up two gallons of water with 2 teaspoons of Grow Big, 2 teaspoons of Tiger Bloom, and 1 tablespoon of Big Bloom. Thanks for helping me out with the molasses winkdogg, I'm hoping to see these ladies fatten up in the next few weeks


----------



## jimmycocopuffs (Mar 17, 2009)

does any one know why plant fold there leaf and steas who know?? need weter light ore light??


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Dude this is a grow journal. Learn how to post a thread instead of asking questions here.


----------



## jimmycocopuffs (Mar 17, 2009)

yo what better hologen bulb or cfl ?? firt tie growing.. and how any watts i need or just give e a site i look at thanks>>


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Lol how old are you? I know you aren't 18. Just go look around and please stop posting in my journal.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 17, 2009)

I DONT EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START , SO I WONT!"yo what better hologen bulb or cfl ?? firt tie growing.. and how any watts i need or just give e a site i look at thanks>>" WOW.... NUFF SAID


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Lol it just bothers me when people do zero research and ask such a simple question. If he would have looked for 2 minutes he could find an answer


----------



## jimmycocopuffs (Mar 17, 2009)

sow what web site should i go too???? just got computer..... iam a virgin....lol....


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Your on the website.................





jimmycocopuffs said:


> sow what web site should i go too???? Just got computer..... Iam a virgin....lol....


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 17, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq

Click on the link above and read as much as you can.


----------



## jimmycocopuffs (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the site ... Help alot y plant needed ph lol


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Your a better man than me tom.....


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I'm picking up a bottle of Grandma's Molasses today and will be giving some to the flowering plants. Does anyone know what dosage to recommend? I can look it up but I would rather have some first hand info


I use two Tablespoons per gallon and only the mollasses. Tried it once and thats why your plants looked sad. Mine did too.



tom__420 said:


> Thanks winkdogg! How often should I water with molasses? On the same days as I feed the fox farms? Every watering?


 I only use the M during the last two weeks with only Clean, PH balance water for the flushing. It helps give the plants a boost by feeding the microrganisms in the soil while you flush everything else out. It makes my buds swell in two or three days after watering. Really notice a different in taste too. I have done grows with the Mollasses flush and with out, it makes them fat and tasting yummy!!LOL!



jimmycocopuffs said:


> sow what web site should i go too???? just got computer..... iam a virgin....lol....


This is obviously someone joking around right?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Okay so the plants looked good after their first dosage of molasses. I hit them today with the nute mixture. I have been browsing seeds and I believe I will be ordering KC Brains Mango from Attitude Seedbank. It is a cheaper strain but I don't really want to spend a lot on my first order. I wanna make sure they get here  Here's a link: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kc-brains-mango-3026-p.asp Also with my order I get 5 free thai super skunk seeds... here's the link for that: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-thai-super-skunk-2972-p.asp

Let me know if you've had experience with either strain


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 18, 2009)

the molasses swelling happens in like two or three days you will really see it! as for the seed picks they sound like a good choice! im sure any of the better named genetics from the really good seed companies will be awesome they take years to get all the bugs worked out of the genes so we dont have any problems while growing compared to our bagseed they really rock but the smell really needs to be controled with the stronger strains it gets stinky my boy grew bagseeds and mids for years in the basement and the family had no idea.. he just started flowering some rhino and he might have to get rid of them bc of the smell... i told him i would give them a happy home


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh yeah I figured the seeds with good genetics would stink. I don't really have a problem with the smell... only when the fans first kick on, after that there isn't any problems. I gotta make a carbon filter or something once the seeds come in


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just placed an order at http://www.wormsway.com/ and I'm hoping it will be here by friday. Here is a link to each item I purchased:

5x- 7 inch square white pot: http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=SWP307

5x- 3 inch flex net pot: http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=FNP310

Hydroton: http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=HYD301#

Precision Pruners: http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=PP800


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 22, 2009)

good choice the store is freakin huge man!!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 22, 2009)

They rock i just grabbed the fiskars brand ones ! I think its called a #10 softouch shear

they are sharp as hell the spring is nice too!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 22, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> good choice the store is freakin huge man!!!!


You can sign up on their website for them to send you a catalog in the mail. The magazine they send out is 146 pages long haha



winkdogg420 said:


> They rock i just grabbed the fiskars brand ones ! I think its called a #10 softouch shear
> 
> they are sharp as hell the spring is nice too!


Yeah I was looking for a pair that had the spring. It looks like it will make trimming a hell of a lot easier lol


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> You can sign up on their website for them to send you a catalog in the mail. The magazine they send out is 146 pages long haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was looking for a pair that had the spring. It looks like it will make trimming a hell of a lot easier lol


 yup, got one last time i was there, they have everything and the prices are great!
I gotta get a pair of those snippers.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 22, 2009)

i got mine at walmart in the sewing dept... they fell into my sweatshirt pocket so i didnt catch the price i think 12-15 bux??


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 22, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> i got mine at walmart in the sewing dept... they fell into my sweatshirt pocket so i didnt catch the price i think 12-15 bux??


haha stuff sometimes fall into my pockets too...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 23, 2009)

i love it when that stuff jumps off the shelf right into my pocket. Happens all the time when i go to lowes!!LOL!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 23, 2009)

home depot too


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 23, 2009)

So I believe I found what seeds I will be purchasing. I think I am going to go with Green House Seeds Sativa Indica Mix A Feminised. Here is a link to them: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-sativa-indica-mix-a-feminised-4728-p.asp 

It also comes with 5 free thai super skunk seeds. Does anyone have any experience with these strains?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 23, 2009)

I hate the idea of paying so much for seeds but it is really worth it for the genetics ! This might be the first deal i actually order! With the guarenteed delivery and 10 seeds(i guess 2 packs?) and a tshirt and the free seeds still only around $100usd.. Those could be my mother plants for years!!




tom__420 said:


> so i believe i found what seeds i will be purchasing. I think i am going to go with green house seeds sativa indica mix a feminised. Here is a link to them: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-sativa-indica-mix-a-feminised-4728-p.asp
> 
> it also comes with 5 free thai super skunk seeds. Does anyone have any experience with these strains?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 23, 2009)

5 Seedlings (vegging)
Age: 12 days old
Height: +/- 2 inches, all working on 3rd node











Plant #3A (vegging)
Age: 31 days since rooting
Height: 7 inches
















Plant #2 (flowering)
Age: 41 days flowering
Height: 22 inches











Plant #3 (flowering)
Age: 34 days flowering
Height: 26 inches





















Cantaloupe (flowering)
Age: 18 days flowering
Height: 11 inches











Strawberry (flowering)
Height: 4 inches


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 24, 2009)

looks good tom, i just started my strawberries and tomatoes inside also.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Those mh nugs make me happy


----------



## DmnSpawn (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking Good man I really like the flowering Pics. You should check my thread I have 2 plants I'm flowering myself.
I'm going to continue following your thread keep up the good work.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just placed an order for Green House Seeds Sativa Indica Mix A Feminised. I get one feminized seed of The Church, Hawaiian Snow, Great White Shark, Arjan's Strawberry Haze, and Lemon Skunk. I also get 5 free thai super skunk seeds. I'm gonna start a new journal when I receive and start the seeds.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have to repeat ! ^^^^ that is the best deal i think you can find on the net!!!!! Im ordering the same thing asap!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 100% bullseyes all gonna be clone mommys for me great find tom!!!!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Arjan's Strawberry Haze WAS RATED THE BEST TASTING "UN-OFFICIAL" CANN CUP WINNER IN ALL THE BIG COFFEE SHOPS PEOPLE WERE EVEN BURNING THE STEMS LIKE INCENSE ....AND MY BOY SAID THAT WAS ALL YOU SMELLED IN THE STREETS OF AMSTERDAM FOR THE LAST FEW WINTERS(HE IS A WAITER AT ROOKIES,A COFFEE SHOP OVER THERE) IF THOSE CATS REALLY DIG IT IT MUST BE AWESOME NOT TO MENTION THE OTHER 4 AWARDWINNERS THAT COME IN THE PACK!!!!!AND A PIC OF THE LIL KID PUTTING THE PAINT ON OUR SEEDS!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 24, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I just placed an order for Green House Seeds Sativa Indica Mix A Feminised. I get one feminized seed of The Church, Hawaiian Snow, Great White Shark, Arjan's Strawberry Haze, and Lemon Skunk. I also get 5 free thai super skunk seeds. I'm gonna start a new journal when I receive and start the seeds.


LOL....thats crazy!! Almost identical to my buddies order he just started. Let me know when you stat that journal.



winkdogg420 said:


> Arjan's Strawberry Haze WAS RATED THE BEST TASTING "UN-OFFICIAL" CANN CUP WINNER IN ALL THE BIG COFFEE SHOPS PEOPLE WERE EVEN BURNING THE STEMS LIKE INCENSE ....AND MY BOY SAID THAT WAS ALL YOU SMELLED IN THE STREETS OF AMSTERDAM FOR THE LAST FEW WINTERS(HE IS A WAITER AT ROOKIES,A COFFEE SHOP OVER THERE) IF THOSE CATS REALLY DIG IT IT MUST BE AWESOME NOT TO MENTION THE OTHER 4 AWARDWINNERS THAT COME IN THE PACK!!!!!AND A PIC OF THE LIL KID PUTTING THE PAINT ON OUR SEEDS!!


 HAHAHA...I laughed for ten minutes over that kid!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 25, 2009)

I will most def post a link to the new journal in this thread. I'm not sure which seed to start first. I would like to start one seed and get a lot of clones off her before starting a new seed from the ordered ones. I am currently trying to decide between the following:
The Church
Flowering period: 9 weeks
THC content: 16.8%
Lemon Skunk
Flowering period: 9 weeks
THC content: up to 23%
~and~
Great White Shark
Flowering period: 8-9 weeks
THC content: 14%​Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats how i want to do it just pull clones off 1 seed at a time thats 5 seasons minimum killer nuggets im prob gonn do 2 moms at a time so i can see which strains work in the micro-sog...then maybe start crossing and what not!


----------



## kevin (Mar 26, 2009)

hey tom, i smoked some of the lemon skunk the other day. he told me where he ordered the seeds but the smoke had me in left field and i forgot what he had told me. i'll ask when i see him again. i didn't care for the taste, but the high was different, a good kind of different. i wandered around my yard all day. it was a thinking type of high. we'll be trading some this weekend. looking foward to having something other than papaya to smoke. talking about some put your ass on the couch stuff.


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 27, 2009)

Kewl - start the Church first... can't wait to see these babies!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 27, 2009)

I got my things from wormsway yesterday and everything went awesome, excellent company. I took one of the 3 inch net pots and put it into my DWC system. I currently have one seedling in a jiffy puck surrounded by hydroton in the net cup. It is under 12/12 lighting. I also transplanted two of my seedlings from veg into my 7 inch square pots. They too are under 12/12 lighting in the flowering box. One of the two seedlings in the flower box was topped yesterday and the other was left alone. The seedlings from the veg box in the red cups have all been topped with the new pruners I got, as well as the bigger plant in the second picture. Here are the pics, the first 2 are of the veg box and the last 4 are of the flowering setup.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 27, 2009)

looking good tom, i say with the curch also, from an earlier post. And everything looks great. How much longer for the buds on the last pictures plants?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well the plant in front is a week farther into flower than the one behind her. They are the same strain as my 12/12 plant that was harvested not too long ago. I harvested her on week 10 of her life. The plants pictured are at 45 and 38 days flowering so I'm guessing they will be harvested around week 9/10 or around 65 days. So that makes about three weeks left until the plant up front gets the chop. I'm just trying to flower as many plants as I can to free up space in the veg box for when the new seeds arrive. Thanks for stopping by dude


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 27, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Well the plant in front is a week farther into flower than the one behind her. They are the same strain as my 12/12 plant that was harvested not too long ago. I harvested her on week 10 of her life. The plants pictured are at 45 and 38 days flowering so I'm guessing they will be harvested around week 9/10 or around 65 days. So that makes about three weeks left until the plant up front gets the chop. I'm just trying to flower as many plants as I can to free up space in the veg box for when the new seeds arrive. Thanks for stopping by dude


 no prob., Hey did you ever get anything like the gravity or any flower enhancer. I used the gravity on my WW and it made her get done faster. WW is always talked about going 10, sometimes even 12 weeks to mature, but mine is coming down tonight at the end of 9. Stop by the journal later tonight or tommorrow for the harvest pics.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just used the molasses at the end really seemed to pack the weight on!!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 27, 2009)

The two big plants have some yellowing going on and I think the culprit is a magnesium deficiency  I know that Epsom salt can take care of the problem but I'm not sure how much to add per gallon and how often to water with it. I read 1 and 1/2 teaspoons per gallon but was wondering if anyone else knew anything. I'm going to my local pharmacy and am going to pick up a box of epsom salt and would like to give them some today to try and stop this from getting worse. If anyone has any info please let me know, thanks in advance guys!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 27, 2009)

I start with a teaspoon and work up if it doesnt work..but if they are coming to the end of flower its normal for ugly yellowing leaves


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes I know that but it has slowly been developing over the past few weeks. It's a lot worse than the normal yellowing during late flower. I just got back with the epsom salt and I'm going to try dosing them at 1 teaspoon a gallon for now. Should I feed with the salt every water or only when I feed the nutes? Thanks for your help dude


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 27, 2009)

I only used it once per plant per grow,,,letem dry up then saturate pretty well:


----------



## Mammath (Mar 27, 2009)

Can you get some pics up of this yellowing for us to have a gander at Tom?


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have some yellowing and some purple on most of the leaves. The temps at night aren't cold 65 at the lowest and that is rare. I guess it may just be the strain, I'm not too worried about it I have some sweet genetics coming. Here's some pics:

Plant #2, 45 days flowering













Plant #3, 38 days flowering


----------



## blazinbudsforever (Mar 27, 2009)

so, any idea if MH vs HPS yet?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have one thats purple and one thats mostly yellow too as long as the lil leaves coming out of the buds are not funky your cool!! Give the epsom a shot it might slow it down ??! Ive been waiting so lonf for these i was happy when they started turning





tom__420 said:


> i have some yellowing and some purple on most of the leaves. The temps at night aren't cold 65 at the lowest and that is rare. I guess it may just be the strain, i'm not too worried about it i have some sweet genetics coming. Here's some pics:
> 
> plant #2, 45 days flowering
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin (Mar 27, 2009)

looking good tom, i had a few yellowing leaves in my 3rd week of flowering, i just gave them a weak feeding of a fert high in nitrogen. greened them right back up.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice. how many grams total are you aiming for?


----------



## kevin (Mar 27, 2009)

i only used epsons salts once, a one time deal i mixed a teaspoon in with a gallon of water. i used it when my stems started turning purple late in flower.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Did you use just a home depot brand or something?? What kind of numbers we talking here?? 30-10-10 at 50%-25%???




kevin said:


> looking good tom, i had a few yellowing leaves in my 3rd week of flowering, i just gave them a weak feeding of a fert high in nitrogen. Greened them right back up.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 27, 2009)

I can definitely see a need for some Mg by the look of those leaves with the lightish edges. Epsom will fix that.
That red/purple action on those other leaves could also be signs of some P def'. It could also just be the what they do as they're getting used up.
What is the Phosphorus count in your nutes Tom?
With the tips curling down a bit I don't think she needs any more nutes, just a better blend of nutes higher in P.

The buds look great, and you'll get away with doing nothing but as growers it's OK to strive for full plant health till harvest.
Most of my plants will carry healthy leaves until harvest, it's the sign of a good bloom nute.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am using Fox Farms Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom for flowering at the scheduled strength. Big Bloom is rated at 0.01-0.3-0.7 and the Tiger Bloom is rated 2-8-4. Those are the only nutes that I have used during flowering except for a little bit of grow big during the beginning which is rated 3-2-6. I also started using molasses last week. Thanks for all the comments and help you guys. My plants are thanking you a whole lot more than I am haha. I hope everybody has a good weekend, I just picked up a quarter so I know I will


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 27, 2009)

yes sir i already smoked three out of four fresh ass grape dutchies!!! rolling the fourth now


----------



## Mammath (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, cool breeze. Have a great weekend yourself, I am too.
Just having a little puff of the new harvest. Just tiny popcorns that are dry enough to blaze. This is gonna be some good shit.
Those nutes are good nutes with plenty of Phos'. Damn good blend of everything actually. Don't know what's goin on there with that purple/red action.
I guess she's just doing what she does at this stage in flower. Buds are looking sweet though mate, that's the main thing.
Trusting these babies are gonna finish off nicely.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 28, 2009)

I just got done transplanting plant #3A. I also tied it down some more to further the LST. It's good to know that she is 100% female so it allows me to mess around and try new things on her. She is looking great, lots of tops starting come in. I topped her quite a few times and with the LST I know she will be quite bushy when flowering comes. Here's some pics for you guys, you can really see how her main trunk is almost horizontal to the top of the soil:


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah, cool breeze. Have a great weekend yourself, I am too.
> Just having a little puff of the new harvest. Just tiny popcorns that are dry enough to blaze. This is gonna be some good shit.
> Those nutes are good nutes with plenty of Phos'. Damn good blend of everything actually. Don't know what's goin on there with that purple/red action.
> I guess she's just doing what she does at this stage in flower. Buds are looking sweet though mate, that's the main thing.
> Trusting these babies are gonna finish off nicely.





tom__420 said:


> I just got done transplanting plant #3A. I also tied it down some more to further the LST. It's good to know that she is 100% female so it allows me to mess around and try new things on her. She is looking great, lots of tops starting come in. I topped her quite a few times and with the LST I know she will be quite bushy when flowering comes. Here's some pics for you guys, you can really see how her main trunk is almost horizontal to the top of the soil:


I think you are totally fine Tom, my girl lucy from my last grow had purple stems like that, since seedling, and she ended up giving me the most weight and some good nuggs. Some plants just do this sometimes


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Weed_Star_Messias_Illusion_Ice_5mm__Double_Tree_Perc.cfm?iProductID=5780

I'm going to be ordering the bong pictured and linked in a few weeks. I'm really going to enjoy smoking out of that beauty. It seems like an excellent deal for $150. I will most likely get an ash catcher too


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 28, 2009)

get a few bottles of formula 420 or something like that those inner chambers get funky and it takes a.lot to get them clean... i squirt 1/2 a bottle through the slide tube and blow it up through the other chambers with air then shake


----------



## lilmafia513 (Mar 30, 2009)

that thing is beutiful!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 30, 2009)

Today my seeds arrived from Attitude seedbank, placed the order on the 23rd and arrived today the 30th. They are the best seed bank out there. I have started germing "The Church"  I also picked up some cal mag plus and made a diy carbon filter. I'll get some pics up later of everything.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's the seeds I ordered along with the freebie thai super skunk. They got here in 7 days total, excellent service. I have started germing the church and it will prob be showing a tap root later tonight or early tomorrow. She will be planted in a 7 inch square pot once the tap root shows.











This next picture shows the right half of my flowering box. The 12/12 from seed DWC is on the right. She was given half strength nutes last night. To the left of her is three plants lined up vertically. The plant in the front is plant #4B, she is 5 days into flowering today. The plant above her in the middle is plant #3A. She is a clone from plant #3. SHe has been heavely tied down and is showing a considerable number of tops. Today is her 1st day of flower. The plant above her at the top of the picture is plant #4A. She is of the same strain as plant #4B. Today is her 6th day of flower.






In this last picture you can see all of the plants. The strawberries are sitting between the big plants to the left and the cantaloupes are behind them against the left wall. The cantaloupe is showing flowers all over and the strawberry is working on two strawberris. I gave the big plants some cal mag plus yesterday and they seem to have liked it. Hope you all enjoy the pics


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 31, 2009)

I meant to take a shot of my homemade carbon filter and the roots of the DWC plant but I totally forgot LOL. The roots of the DWC plant just started poking through the net cup last night. The roots are nice and white and I hope that she takes off now that her legs are in the bubbly nutrient water. The carbon filter was made out of a 4 inch coffee can, some thin clothed towels, activated carbon filter bags, electrical tape, 4 inch duct clamp, and some twist ties. It is attached to my 4 inch in line duct fan. I haven't noticed any smell since I added it which is good.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 31, 2009)

how is the filter working?? did you have smell already??


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well the smell wasn't too bad but with the addition of four plants I figured when they are fully budding we might have a problem. I just wanted to get the filter stuff taken care of before the smell got too much to handle. The filter is working great and it was simple to build. It doesn't seem to be constricting any airflow which is something I was worried about. When I need to get new carbon all I have to do is remove the duct clamp and put in three of these carbon bags... here's a link: http://www.petco.com/product/13584/Hagen-AquaClear-Activated-Carbon-Filter-Inserts.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Rob8185 (Mar 31, 2009)

can i use a mh or hps with a mercury box


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2009)

Rob8185 said:


> can i use a mh or hps with a mercury box


Hey bro, this is actually Tom's Personal Grow Journal. If you want to ask questions you should 'start thread' under one of the appropriate subject boards. not trying to be a jerk, but you'll get more help that way.

also google really helps. Enter - site:rollitup.org "mercury box" 

good luck


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks a lot jigfresh, hopefully if there are more people like you kindly directing people where to post this won't happen in almost every journal I read lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 31, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thanks a lot jigfresh, hopefully if there are more people like you kindly directing people where to post this won't happen in almost every journal I read lol


No worries, I used to tutor high school kids in math, I got patience. So far, God has blessed me with 30 pages of newb free journal.

Plants looking great. Excuse me for being lazy and not just looking through the thread, but what light are you using on them? it don't look like a 250 mh. (again I know I should read, lazy today)

keep up the good work bro.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 1, 2009)

250 watt HPS


----------



## overmyhead (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom- I really admire your hard work and diy adventures. I was in such a rush to beat the hot weather that I bought it all.


----------



## stephen94 (Apr 7, 2009)

what strain is that tom_420? the pics on the first page...


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 7, 2009)

stephen94 said:


> what strain is that tom_420? the pics on the first page...


I don't know the strain of that plant I'm sorry man. It was from some bagseeds that I had saved up from various strains



overmyhead said:


> Tom- I really admire your hard work and diy adventures. I was in such a rush to beat the hot weather that I bought it all.


Thanks a lot omh, I was really considering buy a tent but I didn't want to drop a lot of money


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright so I have some news. I purchased a six inch active air inline fan for the flowering box and it works great. The temps have been excellent regardless of the room temperature that the box is in. I chopped down plant #2 and gave all of it away. It was getting pretty ugly and the trichs were good so I didn't mind. I can't get pictures today but tomorrow I will put some up of the flowering box and veg box. I believe I have a mutant Church seedling  It is growing very oddly so I will watch her closely. I'll get pictures up asap you guys

Edit: here's a link to the fan, this thing really kicks ass: http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=8092#


----------



## Mammath (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Tom, those centrifugal fans really do kick it. You'll certainly notice the difference with one of those babies spinning.
Look forward to the picks of that mutant. I love a good freak show.


----------



## kevin (Apr 9, 2009)

nice work tom, this is one of my favorite grows that i check everyday.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot man, I'm gonna have some pics up tomorrow of all the plants progress so make sure to check back


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thanks a lot man, I'm gonna have some pics up tomorrow of all the plants progress so make sure to check back


 patiently waiting.........everything going good tom?


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2009)

The flowering box is still in darkness so I'm not sure,,,, I hope everything is going well though. I am pretty close to make my box completely light proof from the outside. All I have to do is get a couple 1 1/4 inch pieces of pvc elbows and what not so that I can be sure I won't be letting any light in through the passive intake holes. I also am trying to attach the 4 inch ducting and carbon filter onto the other end of my reflector so that the box is completely smell proof. Lotta shit going on once it is all done there will be some pictures I promise haha. Thanks for stopping by lilmafia


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 10, 2009)

Looking good man!

I want to get one of the GH Seeds combo packs next time I order from Attitude. 

Growing The Church right now and plants seem to be doing well, I dig Green House Seeds. Also got the G13 Thai Super Skunk and they are taking off! People talk shit about those seeds but mine are growing so fast I am running out of space!


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2009)

My church seedling seems to be a mutant  the leaves are growing all funky and I don't know why. I haven't given her anything but water I saw somewhere that somebody had a mutant church plant and it looked ridiculous haha. I planted a thai super skunk a few days and I am waiting for it to pop. The greenhouse seed combo packs really are a sweet deal it seems, 5 feminized seeds all different strains for like 40 bucks


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2009)

Flowering Plants
​
Plant #3, 52 days flower


























Plant #3A, clone of plant #3, 10 days flower
















All flowering plants







New 6 inch Active Air inline fan, 306 CFM







12/12 from seed dwc, unknown sex







Plant #4A, unknown sex, week 2 flower








Gonna go take some pics of the strawberries in the flowering box cause I forgot and then take some pics of the veg box. I'll be back on here in a few  let me know what you guys think


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2009)

Veg Box
Alright so since I got the new fan for the flowering box the veg box got some adjustments also. First I switched over from HPS to all CFL lighting. I'm using one 42 watt 2700°k bulb, 1 23 watt 6500°K bulb, and one 23 watt 2700°K bulb at the moment. It uses less watts and it is easier to cool. I also added the 4 inch inline duct fan from the flower box back to the veg box to keep things nice and cool. 

Mutant Church seedling, looking a little less mutant today actually











Vegging plant that is going outside at another house. It has been topped at every branch to promote real bushy growth






Flowering strawberry




​


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 10, 2009)

pretty pretty plants. I tripped out when I saw the fan, it was like... plant, plant, plant, FAN, haha.

The strawberry got me too, I never seen how they grow before. My first thought was "what the hell is wrong with that mj plant"

Those leaves with the purple and yellow look like a cartoon on acid. I know that's not exactly what you are shooting for, but it's nice they are at least interesting looking. You are in the middle of week 8, I beleive. How long is it supposed to flower for?


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not sure how long they are supposed to go... it was some random bagseed haha. I'm not sure why the plant is turning these crazy colors though  It's not cold in there at night so I guess it might just be the genetics who knows. Thanks for stopping by jigfresh


----------



## Mammath (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Tom, All looking good.
I really like the way you train your plants mate.
Good job.
That church seedling doesn't look too bad - has it been exposed to high RH?
I'm thinking of changing the lighting in my veg cab to keep the heat down, how much have your temps lowered by using the CFL's now?


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I had a 70 watt HPS and two 23 watt CFL's and the temps were around 85°F and now they are 80°F with two 23 watt CFLs and a 42 watt CFL


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 10, 2009)

hell yeah tom looking awesome!!!

whats that strain in the first couple pix the colorful one she looks like a keeper!


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hell yeah tom looking awesome!!!
> 
> whats that strain in the first couple pix the colorful one she looks like a keeper!


She is just a random bagseed that I had. The weed wasn't purple though which is weird... The nuds are remaining green it is just the leaves. I'm hoping that she turns her buds purple in her last weeks

Edit: The really bushy LST'd plant is a clone directly from the colorful plant. I'm hoping that the bushy plant will also turn crazy colors haha


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 10, 2009)

If you can get the bloom temps down to 60f you can purp them up


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2009)

There's no way I could do that haha unless I hooked up the air conditioner like a month early.... purple buds... high electric bill.... nahh lol


----------



## bikeskill (Apr 10, 2009)

very nice lookin grow....................................


----------



## lurkmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

looks killer, what strain is this? ( sorry I didn't want to sort through 380+ replies. )


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> She is just a random bagseed that I had. The weed wasn't purple though which is weird... The nuds are remaining green it is just the leaves. I'm hoping that she turns her buds purple in her last weeks
> 
> Edit: The really bushy LST'd plant is a clone directly from the colorful plant. I'm hoping that the bushy plant will also turn crazy colors haha


nice i had some bagseed with similar traits buds weren't purple either but had those beautiful colors in the leaves


yours look much better did you happen to get some cuttings of this plant?


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2009)

lurkmaster said:


> looks killer, what strain is this? ( sorry I didn't want to sort through 380+ replies. )


Just some bagseed I have no idea what the exact strain is. Thanks for stopping by




Wretched420 said:


> nice i had some bagseed with similar traits buds weren't purple either but had those beautiful colors in the leaves
> yours look much better did you happen to get some clones of this plant?


The only clone I have of that plant is the one that is heavily trained in flower. It is the plant pictured after the colorful one. I have some good beans now so I am gonna stick to known genetics now 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-sativa-indica-mix-a-feminised-4728-p.asp


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 10, 2009)

that lemon skunk will be some great smoke very flavorful!


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 11, 2009)

hey tom....very nice grow you got going here....buds looking sweet, another marijuana cultivator...hehe...as Arnold once said, "I'll be back!"


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 11, 2009)

Tom man its funny what u can find in some bagseed man.Im pretty sure u got a solid cross or maybe even beans from Some Purple Leaf Chemdawg 91 bro. Nice man.
I actually got one going right now haha but i paid for my beans.
Props bro. Hope u held on the the extra beans.
Peace man. Good stuff bro.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot DL  I do have the same beans from the purple plant but they are mixed in with about twenty other strains lol. I guess it's a shame but I have some new genetics from greenhouse seeds and I am psyched to grow those out. I'm wondering if a miniature sog world work in box...? Maybe just five or six clones of my church plant, they would go right into flower once they rooted... hmmm I guess we will have to see. I heard that The church is a good cloning plant so that would work well for a sog operation maybe for a few harvests


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yea Tom I atually think SOG is a much better alternative for growers especially growing in a box and in stealth conditions man. And alot easier to maintain.As opposed to growing huge beasts. U have full control over just growing out ur tops.
Id rather have a box full of tops than a few tops and lots of little popcorn buds.
Its actually alot easier to do SOG once u get it going.
Im not sure of the genetics of the church man. Id say hell yes if its an indica or indica dominant strain man.
If u need some help hit me up bro.If i can help i will. Ur on the right track man. Respects man.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 11, 2009)

I would most def get more at harvest too with sog. Here's a link to the chuch genetics: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-seeds-the-church-back-in-stock-2805-p.asp
I only have one feminized seed of the church that is now a seedling. I got a pack from greenhouse: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-sativa-indica-mix-a-feminised-4728-p.asp

I would really like to start up a sog though. I have five 9.5" tall by 7" square pots that I think would work perfect for a sog in my box. I'll def be hitting you up once I get shit up and going dude


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 11, 2009)

Only thing i can seriously suggest to u is do research for grow hieght if ur working with limited head room space man..
Indica's or indica dominant plant tend to stay short and are actually good candidates to do perpetual plant sog's actually.
Only bad thing i see with the church in the greenhouse link is its categorized with sativa plants.
Looks like an awesome strain man. I just dont know if it's sog material.
However bro. If u have at least 5.5 feet to play with under ur lamp id say hell yea give it a shot or grow the one u have out to see how it finishes man.

Here's whats going on for me bro. Its a sativa dominant strain.
Bomb weed man but just not good for my set-up i only have 4 inches of head room left and u can see im already strapping these ho's down. 
LOL i dunno what im going to do.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2009)

This might be a stupid suggestion, but there is the 'Bush master' product that supoosedly makes your plant stop growing height wise. I never used it, but have read wonderful things about it.

I don't know if that's the direction you want to go, and also I'm pretty sure you just use it during veg and the stretch during 12/12.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 11, 2009)

Your plants look super healthy dude, what kinda light setup do you have? My flowering box is an okay size for the plants that I am trying to grow, not gigantic monsters haha. The dimensions are 4.5' tall, 3' wide and 2' deep. Do you think that if I did a sog with the church they would outgrow my box? I can move my light almost to the top of the cab so the plants have about 3' 7" of room under the light. With 9.5 inch tall pots that allows me to grow 2' 10" tall plants... hmm maybe that is cutting it close I'm not really sure...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 11, 2009)

Tom man Jig actually had some great input on the subject as well. Ive heard of the bushmaster man. never used it but if it works this might also be a solution to growing whatever strain u want SOG style.
Good stuff jig. I may even look into that myself.
Thats not alot of head room to play with. U may want to think of using this bushmaster with whatever u choose to grow actually. There's all kinds of ways to pimp a grow out.
But to answer ur question man. It seriously sounds like u r going to run into trouble already with that strain.
Look for something indica dominant man.
Afghan kush man actually be my next choice honestly. only grows to about 3 ft. tall and packs 2 zips per plant and i hear the smoke crushes skulls as well.
But there are other as well.
anything indica dominant or try the bushmaster out.
+ reps jig.
Im growing DWC under 2 400 watt hps bro.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 11, 2009)

jigfresh-Is this the bushmaster stuff that you are speaking of?
http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=BM400#
That shit looks pretty good and work most likely work well in my situation. Thanks for the heads up about this product, I will be researching it tonight haha

onthedl0008- I'm gonna look into that bushmaster and maybe give it a try on this church sog. If need be I can train the plants down a little during flowering to keep from touching the glass. I have a new inline fan that keeps temps perfect so I can keep the plants as close to the glass as I want which is nice​


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome bro yea ive also heard good things about the bushmaster like it actually does stunt vertical growth man. I completely forgot about it to be honest. Ill be watching man for sure. Like i said i may even throw some at my next batch.
That church looks nice man. Good stuff.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's the stuff tom. I never used it. I'm going to try that companies 'gravity' in a couple weeks (but that's irrelevent).

I tried, but I can't find the threads. I definitely saw people who I would trust say they used it with results ranging from stopping vertical growth completely to shortening flowering times (by up to 2 weeks).

I beleive I read two accounts of someone actually running side by side comparisons with the bushmaster. One was inconclusive and the other made the plants completely shorter (if I remember correctly).

Obviously you can't run your grow of my bad memory, but I know it's a bitch to find any info on nutrients and such. So I thought I would share what my research has found.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 11, 2009)

I USE THE GOOGLE SEARCH FOR ROLL IT UP..THE SEARCH HERE SUCKS JUST GOOGLE YOUR TOPIC & the word rollitup ) it finds the threads way better than the home search...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 11, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, that's the stuff tom. I never used it. I'm going to try that companies 'gravity' in a couple weeks (but that's irrelevent).
> 
> I tried, but I can't find the threads. I definitely saw people who I would trust say they used it with results ranging from stopping vertical growth completely to shortening flowering times (by up to 2 weeks).
> 
> ...


Thats real right there. Ive also heard the same. Some things are just never talked about enough man. It makes sence as well and all kinda works out together in the end.
Haha ive been battling beasts for too long. Im gonna get some ill let yall know how that works out.
Ive also heard the same and seen true results in actual grows but its been a long time i just forgot about this.
Its probably the missing key to my grow. Thanks JIG


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I am very interested in this stuff as well. Next time I order from worms way it will most def be on the list! I would just go and pick it up at my local hydro store but looking at there website they don't appear to have it  Whatever it gives me an excuse to blow more money on my favorite hobby haha


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, not much info on the bush master, but I know from experience that the Gravity is a great product. Used it first one plant in the grow, and it showed a difference the next day and every day after from one dose....1/2 tsp i believe.....
The point is, if you spend the extra money on the Humboldt county stuff, use the Bush master, the Gravity and the Purple Maxx. 
Only used the Gravity personally, but def. worth the money for something you only use a 1/2 tsp. per gallon, twice through the whole grow!!LOL!!


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 13, 2009)

Alright so I just ordered some bush master from worms way. I also ordered a cloning kit that has everything you need here is a link: 

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=BCKT#

A complete package for taking cuttings from an existing plant. Includes a standard flat with a clear dome cover for that high humidity that cuttings love, along with 45 1.5-inch rockwool starter cubes and one quart of Olivia's Cloning Solution. 

It sounds like a pretty good kit huh? I already have some rootech cloning gel so I should be ready to go now. Once the church mother gets bigger the SOG can begin!


----------



## KiloBit (Apr 14, 2009)

hehe...you are on a roll tom....keep up the good work


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks kilo  I plan on doing DWC again with a clone of the church. I killed a male not too long ago that was in the DWC with 12/12 lighting from seed. He really started getting big so I now I gotta try it with a female haha it'll get huge


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 15, 2009)

Still scribed tom just cant wait to see this out bro. Looks like everything is going to come together nice man. Nothing like growing xmas trees bro. ur going to be happey u did. If i could rep u again i would. 
PEACE


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay guys so tomorrow is a pretty rough day for me to say the least haha. My landlord is coming for his yearly inspection so I need to hide the fact that I am growing as best as I can lol. The biggest things I am worried about is smell and the fact that there are two grow boxes in a pretty empty room  I am going to turn everything off in each box so that sound and light is not an issue. Wish me luck everybody, if you have any tips on how to hide the smell let me know


----------



## Mammath (Apr 15, 2009)

Good luck mate.
To cover the smell you can try air freshner, brew some coffee, boil a rabbit, cook a curry, floor cleaner, ucalyptus oil, aroma therapy oils, insence, etc.
Just find something that stinks more that your grow.
...and throw some other shit in that room with your boxes so it's not so obvious.
All these types things will work and the landlord won't be long in there.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 15, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Good luck mate.
> To cover the smell you can try air freshner, brew some coffee, boil a rabbit, cook a curry, get the idea?
> Just find something that stinks more that your grow.
> All these types things will work and the landlord won't be long in there.


Hey, for real I would cook something. Look up some recipies tonight and go to the grocery store... haha. Should be fun, make some kind of roast or something so it can be going for a while. Unless you know what time he's coming then you can fry something up before he's coming. I'd do a roast... good shit. Someone's going to be eating good tomorrow night.

And keep the windows shut when you cook make it reek like what you are cooking.

Maybe just burn some food. Cook some bacon and leave that shit on forever.

You can do it dude.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Haha yeah I was planning on making some meat loaf and having a lot of candles burning throughout the house. The only thing that worries me is what he will think when he sees the boxes. The flowering box I will say that I keep clothes in but the veg box is a little tougher. It is made out of black and white poly so it just looks like a shiny black box from the outside haha. Maybe I will say that I keep my guitar in it or something. I gotta smoke some pot and get creative  Thanks for the confidence booster jigfresh, I have really been stressing about this


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 15, 2009)

haha bacon i bet would do the job smelly shit...


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol... just 'conveniently' burn something in the stove and let the smoke fill the house for awhile before he gets there... careful not to set off the smoke alarms though.

...and it the grow room, move some storage boxes or spare furniture in there to make it less suspicious and more like a storage area... good luck!


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks dayzt, I plan on having him in and out as quickly as possible. I only have the one plant that is fully budding so the smell shouldn't be too insane. In the room that the boxes are in there are a few odor absorbing gel things that don't seem to help much but make me feel better haha. I would have my carbon filter hooked up but I need to get a 6" to 4" reducer. I saw one at the store but it was too long. I need a rather thin reducer because I am running out space width wise with the 6 inch ducting and what not


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope your in Cali.... hey whats up, do I know you, are you the tom__420 I think you are????


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah man it's the same tom__420  how ya doin' loaded? It's been a while, you disappeared for a bit it seemed. Nah man I'm not in cali though I wish haha, try the complete other side of the country  Someday I'm hoping to be out there


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yeah man it's the same tom__420  how ya doin' loaded? It's been a while, you disappeared for a bit it seemed. Nah man I'm not in cali though I wish haha, try the complete other side of the country  Someday I'm hoping to be out there


yeah, don't you wish every one could have the Cali ticket (well, everyone you like...) Yeah... internet rates where I lived were ridiculous, so I had to figure something else out... I finally posted some harvest pics etc. in my journal, and have since then started two more. Tuff luck bout your HPS... I am interested in hearing your comparison.


----------



## Freddie Roach (Apr 16, 2009)

This may sound stupid but is there a plant that has similar needs to cannabis because if i go into a store i don't really want to ask what a marijuana plant needs.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 16, 2009)

Freddie Roach said:


> This may sound stupid but is there a plant that has similar needs to cannabis because if i go into a store i don't really want to ask what a marijuana plant needs.


Go into the Newbie Section of this Forum, and Read the FAQ and HOW TO sections... don't go and make a fool of yourself.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah, don't you wish every one could have the Cali ticket (well, everyone you like...) Yeah... internet rates where I lived were ridiculous, so I had to figure something else out... I finally posted some harvest pics etc. in my journal, and have since then started two more. Tuff luck bout your HPS... I am interested in hearing your comparison.


Are you referring to me comparing the differences in HPS and MH harvest? Cause I got a new HPS bulb and now that is all that I use for flowering. Just my 250 watt HPS. Maybe I will add a couple 42 watt 2700°K CFL's to the mix once I get my Church, from green house seeds, SOG going. I'm trying to get a 4-6 plant sog up and running, the only problem might be height. Today some bush master should be arriving in the mail and that is what should allow me to pull this off. Here's a link: http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=BM400

This cloning kit should also be arriving with the bush master today: http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=BCKT


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 16, 2009)

Today has been successful thank goodness. My cloning kit and bush master arrived today, fed ex dropped it off a few hours ago. My landlord just left and everything went perfect. I am so happy you guys, I didn't smoke all day to prepare and now I'm going to take a real fat zong rip  I hope everybody had a good day


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 16, 2009)

NICE... I was thinking of you, glad the good vibes paid off.

Doesn't it make you feel like a kid again, hiding something from your parents?

I'll take a celebratory rip for you 

(and what do you do to attract all the newbs asking questions???)


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 16, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> NICE... I was thinking of you, glad the good vibes paid off.
> 
> Doesn't it make you feel like a kid again, hiding something from your parents?
> 
> ...


It's is so true dude I was giggling like a little boy again as soon as he left haha. But yeah idk why all the newbies keep making some of there first posts here haha. I wish it would attract more people like all the non newbs on this thread lol


----------



## midnightoker (Apr 16, 2009)

Looking GREAT... On plant #3..How many seeds went in to that? is that just one?

Based upon the way it looks, how much do you think it will yield? (weight)


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> It's is so true dude I was giggling like a little boy again as soon as he left haha. But yeah idk why all the newbies keep making some of there first posts here haha. I wish it would attract more people like
> 
> all the non newbs on this thread lol


LOL....thats so funny......(SEE BELOW)!



midnightoker said:


> Looking GREAT... On plant #3..How many seeds went in to that? is that just one?
> 
> Based upon the way it looks, how much do you think it will yield? (weight)


----------



## midnightoker (Apr 16, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> LOL....thats so funny......(SEE BELOW)!




we all have to start somewhere....Thanks for the welcoming environment ...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 16, 2009)

midnightoker said:


> we all have to start somewhere....Thanks for the welcoming environment ...


LOL......well your welcome, it was actually a joke aimed at a prior post. That is about as good a welcome as you'll get here man. 
Learn to take jokes that dont come across as such, and you'll fit in just fine!
Now, now harm in a little fun.
Welcome to RIU fellow grower. Tom has a good one to be watching....lots of porn!
Im here to help too, any questions feel free to ask. I just like to have fun so be prepared for some jokes along the way. Just to make us laugh, not to be a smart A$$........laughter is good for the soul...
lilmaf


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 17, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> LOL....thats so funny......(SEE BELOW)!


damn mafia is a hater hahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2009)

awesome grow tom!! i think the bagseed looks alot like soma's somango or lavender

Don


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome grow tom!! i think the bagseed looks alot like soma's somango or lavender
> 
> Don


I wish it was somango but I highly doubt it is, it has more of a skunky smell to her not a citrus. I want to buy those somango seeds though dude, too bad they are so damn expensive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2009)

yeah i know man he charges crazy prices but you can get individual seeds from picknmixseeds.co.uk


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i know man he charges crazy prices but you can get individual seeds from picknmixseeds.co.uk


I'm in the U.S. do they ship to the states? I would love to get a male somango and cross it with one of my five seeds from greenhouse. Check out this link and let me know what you think about these seeds: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-sativa-indica-mix-a-feminised-4728-p.asp I already have the church sprouted as well as a free G-13 Labs Thai Super Skunk. Do you have any experience with any of those strains?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 17, 2009)

too bad your so far away from me.... Super Somango clones are only 7$ for 7 inchers about two hours from me, ....


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> too bad your so far away from me.... Super Somango clones are only 7$ for 7 inchers about two hours from me, ....


I'm so jealous dude you have no idea  That somango has been on my mind for the longest time lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I'm so jealous dude you have no idea  That somango has been on my mind for the longest time lol


He took the Somango, and backcrossed it with a male Super Soma A+.... clones are all 1st generation... he doesn't do it because its F'ing crazy, but some people do shipping.... though I wouldn't go that route... if you dream of living in Cali, I will see you when you get here . seeds are 15 dollars a piece.... but I get two free for every 20 he lets go of, yay .


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> damn mafia is a hater hahah


No, far from it. you'll find bigger haters than me on here...trust me i've met some


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 17, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> No, far from it. you'll find bigger haters than me on here...trust me i've met some


i was just messing man lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> awesome grow tom!! i think the bagseed looks alot like soma's somango or lavender
> 
> Don


ya for reals i saved some of them nice looking pix to my comp under tom420 buds lol


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> ya for reals i saved some of them nice looking pix to my comp under tom420 buds lol


I saved some of his pics too... check you out tom... we all love your porn

you aren't going to mess with us for copyright infringement or anything are you???

I attached a pic of my desktop... been like this for a couple days now.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 17, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I saved some of his pics too... check you out tom... we all love your porn
> 
> you aren't going to mess with us for copyright infringement or anything are you???
> 
> I attached a pic of my desktop... been like this for a couple days now.



haha right on appreciate good work

lol thats the same pic i saved


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha it's all good you guys you can use whatever pics you want  I'm going to be taking some pics in a little while so check back for some more porn


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 17, 2009)

The nutrients and additives
Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Cal Mag Plus, Bush Master, Olivia's Cloning solution, Grandma's Molasses, and Rootech Cloning gel.






The cloning tray and 1.5" rockwool
The tall clear dome has vents on the top so that I can open it to better control the humidity inside the dome.






Plant #3A- 17 days flowering
Nice and bushy  I am waiting for her to show the purple I am so excited haha. Few more weeks now.
















Plant #3- 59 days flowering
Looking purple and lovely haha. The fan leaves have slowly been dying on her so you can tell she is nearing the end. I'm keeping an eye on the trichomes with my Radio Shack 60-100x mini microscope.


























Plant #4A- 22 days flower
This plant is budding very very slowly. I am not expecting much from this one at all.
















Thai Super Skunk- 3 days old
Coming along nicely no problems with this one.











The Church- 11 days old
Growing rather slowly but that is a known trait of this strain. It starts slow and then takes off so I am patiently waiting


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 17, 2009)

I just love all your plants man, even the babies.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 17, 2009)

making my mouth water for a bowl....


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 17, 2009)

looking god man what are the trichs looking like on #3


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looking god man what are the trichs looking like on #3


Here's a pic so that you can see for yourself


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 17, 2009)

Not done yet.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 17, 2009)

trichs looking young.. those leave colors came quick most strains get those color's closer to harvest you really got a keeper buddy cant wait till you tell us what the effect and smoke is like


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Not done yet.


LOL yeah thanks dude no shit. I just snapped a pic of the trichs to show you guys where they are at. I am waiting until the trichs are nice amber before this lady gets the knife


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 17, 2009)

Im going to through a random guess of 24 days to harvest of number three... Sativa?


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry I'm a little late for the show here lol, but nice Tom!! Good job on getting The Church to germinate, I've heard of and seen this strain not germinate that well, could have been the batch I don't know.

Nice job though seriously dude, keep it up, I like seeing bud porn when I wake up. It makes me feel tingly in special places lol just kidding.

I'm really lovin' that purple though it's so pretty.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 18, 2009)

damn this thread got huge!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

I really wish I was here for the whole thread... sorry dude, Im too lazy to go back and read it all... but I will read all the next one, and I looked at all the pretty pix... lol


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey tom!
Nice looking pics.
I know you have probably told me 100 times, but i cant remember what strain you have, whats the purple one?


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just some random bagseed dude, I wish I knew the strain


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Just some random bagseed dude, I wish I knew the strain


Wow, crazy luck huh?
Well, you better keep some clones going to keep the strain untill you can make seeds.Could be worth it.....


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a clone attempting to root in a 1.5 inch rockwool cube with rootech cloning gel. I cut it yesterday off of the bushy plant. I know you shouldn't take cuttings in flower but I have had success before. The first post in this thread is a picture of a plant that was taken off of a flowering plant


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

some of my strongest most aggressive and vigorous plants have been cuttings taken off of flowering plants. You should be OK, what part of the plant did you take the clone from?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I have a clone attempting to root in a 1.5 inch rockwool cube with rootech cloning gel. I cut it yesterday off of the bushy plant. I know you shouldn't take cuttings in flower but I have had success before. The first post in this thread is a picture of a plant that was taken off of a flowering plant


Hey, i agree. I did the same thing with my WW in flower. Had to take at least 4 to make sure i ended up with at least one healthy one. They all shot and now im good. You should be ok with it, it will look crazy for awhile but after awhile it will return to normal.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah it is pretty interesting seeing the plant put out 1 fingered leaves for a couple weeks


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 20, 2009)

have a great 420 guys!!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 420 TOM and everyone!!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 4/20 everyone! I got some bud to smoke tonight so I am happy haha. I also ordered myself a new bong and some accessories. I'll post some links so you can check out what I ordered.

16" bong with ice catcher: http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Weed_Star_Glass_Bong__Player_Ice_amp_Reduction.cfm?iProductID=5864

Ash Catcher to go with bong: http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Weed_Star_Ashcatcher_Jar_188.cfm?iProductID=6315

Bowl to go with my old zong: http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/EHLE_Glass_Screen_Notch_Bowl_145.cfm?iProductID=6280

A carb stopper to plug up carb hole on bong: http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/GSPOT_Gummy_Stopper_Large.cfm?iProductID=4065


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 20, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Happy 4/20 everyone! I got some bud to smoke tonight so I am happy haha. I also ordered myself a new bong and some accessories. I'll post some links so you can check out what I ordered.
> 
> 16" bong with ice catcher: http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Weed_Star_Glass_Bong__Player_Ice_amp_Reduction.cfm?iProductID=5864
> 
> ...


Dang Tom, your always buying new gadgets and toys. Congrats on the new bong i love it!


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 21, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> Dang Tom, your always buying new gadgets and toys. Congrats on the new bong i love it!


Thanks a lot dude, I'm hoping it doesn't take the full 14 days to get here lol, I wanna smoke outta that thing right now!  Here's some pics of the church. I hit her up with 1/4 strength solution of Big Bloom. Next week will prob be her first feeding with Grow Big. I cleaned up the veg box a little bit and took out the grapefruit plant. The temps have been great and the plants are looking real happy. Here's the pics: 

The Church, 16 days old





















Thai Super Skunk, 7 days old
















Veg Box, rooting clone and planted seed in bag on bottom. Each in a 1.5" rockwool cube


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice, can't wait to see those 2.

My duplicate setup is growing well, the Church seems to be a sloooow grower and they are super bushy plants. The Thai Super Skunk is actually great I think, they take really well to topping and pruning! I still see no signs of sex on my TSS even after 42 days or so of Veg but I am hoping my big one is female because it looks really good.

Hope the plants grow well and the new smoking accessories arrive soon 

-DOW


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

looking good, amazing the difference of growing styles between the two strains isn't it?


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 21, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> Nice, can't wait to see those 2.
> 
> My duplicate setup is growing well, the Church seems to be a sloooow grower and they are super bushy plants. The Thai Super Skunk is actually great I think, they take really well to topping and pruning! I still see no signs of sex on my TSS even after 42 days or so of Veg but I am hoping my big one is female because it looks really good.
> 
> ...


I plan on topping the TSS as many times as I can to control height. That and some LST and hopefully she will be able to finish in my flower box.



theloadeddragon said:


> looking good, amazing the difference of growing styles between the two strains isn't it?


It is unbelievable dude! I am just worried about flowering the two at the same time. If worst comes to worst I will throw the TSS outside to finish. She would get huge


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

If worst comes to worst I will throw the TSS outside to finish. She would get huge 

I would say to plan to separate them, and plan to put your TSS outside anyways, and that would be best case! You will be happy with the massive dankiness you get off of the TSS, and even happier you don't have to keep the light so far away from The Church.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

She would get huge outside.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Apr 21, 2009)

church looks good tom, my NL and VK are sprouting in hempie cups and taking off. New growth everyday. It is really worth looking into if ya wanna speed up your seedling stage a bit.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Tom

I love the look of the little church girl as well.
I always get real excited when I see seedlings that are that bushy with a stem like she has.
She's all indica mate by the looks of it, which means big ass buds are on the way. 
Looking forward to watching her do her thing.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 22, 2009)

Clone of plant #3A- no roots yet. Along side is a bagseed that I am trying to sprout in rockwool. The clone was cut 4/17/09.











The Church- 17 days old











Thai Super Skunk- 8 days old. Fed her fist dose of quarter strength big bloom.











Plant #3A- 23 days flowering
















Plant #3- 64 days flowering


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Apr 22, 2009)

damn very nice looking girls #3. i am gonna get some church and ams very soon. Cant wait to see that church bud out, it looks like its going to be a huge bush


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 22, 2009)

Mr. Bitti said:


> damn very nice looking girls #3. i am gonna get some church and ams very soon. Cant wait to see that church bud out, it looks like its going to be a huge bush


Haha yeah that is what I am hoping for dude  Thanks for stopping by


----------



## diggitydank420 (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful plants mate! They look much like some NYC Diesel that I've seen in another journal.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 23, 2009)

dude that plant is awesome i love those bud pix!! looking good tom props!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2009)

id love to know what purp that is it looks awesome! what does she taste like? grape??


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 23, 2009)

OK! I agree with everyone...

BEAUTIFUL PLANTS!!!!

But I gotta be the asshole to point out that these little dudes are DROWNING!!!!!

That RW looks SOAKED.. is it?

I use the same cubes and water them by weight..

With clones like you have, I water mine to no more than 35 grams....

RW should never be wet.. 

DAMP is the word...

A damp cube will not sling water out when shaken...

#1 you are inviting rot and disease...
#2 a clone that has access to water like that will never root, it doesn't need to...

So the idea is to give the clones enough water to survive, but still be thirsty all the time... so it grows roots to search for water...

If you give it all the moisture it needs right there, it will rot before it roots...

Just my thought though...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> OK! I agree with everyone...
> 
> BEAUTIFUL PLANTS!!!!
> 
> ...


I let them have 1/8 to 1/16 inch water, then 1/8 to 1/16 inch water thrive alive b1 solution, then don't add anything at all, just mist. the cubes soak up the 1/8 to 1/16 inch practically over night, and then the plants slowly suck out the moisture in the cubes. After about 3 days from adding the thrive alive b1 solution, the cubes are about 60% moist, and that is when I transplant to soil. Just did it today actually. At this point the root nubs are sticking out looking for additional moisture, and the leaves are hanging because they're not quite getting enough water/nutrients. After two days of looking sad (day ten), they perk up and start growing like crazy. Its a ten day rooting method that I call "strong rooting" because only the strongest cuttings make it through the transplant into soil, and those are really the only ones I want anyways. and FYI, I haven't lost a single one doing this in the last two and a half weeks, and now have about 50 clones vegging..... anyways.....


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice plants, all though you might want to try and leave some more fan leaves on them, they will grow more and produce better yields. I used to take them off so that all the bud sites could get light, but those big fan leaves are a major part of the fuel factory. Keep it up. How man more days till harvest ya think?


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> OK! I agree with everyone...
> 
> BEAUTIFUL PLANTS!!!!
> 
> ...



The rockwool isn't that wet... I weighed it and it weighed 44 grams. I did what al b fuct said in this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool.html

I did the slinging of the rockwool to get out any excess water. I guess I will let them dry out a little. Roots are starting to form on the clone which I am excited to see. I know I prob shouldn't be taking it out of the rockwool but whatever. Thanks for the heads up though dude, it's been a while since you were on it seems.


----------



## neversummer28 (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for the comments in my journal. i'm slowly reading through your entire journal, definitely a lot of great info in here that will help my grow out. feel free to keep checking back with mine and provide any suggestions or tips.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey tom, how long ago did you take the clones? I usually have a cover on top for the first 5 days to keep humidity up high, and use a heat mat on bottom that helps big time for showing roots faster and keeping them warm and moist almost dry. I used to feed from top, but now I just dip the bottoms in water just for a quick sec. when adding moist back to them. You want them to just about dry out, so the clone is forced to makes roots to reach for water faster. Also, a fan blowing on them helps a bunch too. A little air flow is good for them!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 23, 2009)

I suck at making clones.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 23, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Hey tom, how long ago did you take the clones? I usually have a cover on top for the first 5 days to keep humidity up high, and use a heat mat on bottom that helps big time for showing roots faster and keeping them warm and moist almost dry. I used to feed from top, but now I just dip the bottoms in water just for a quick sec. when adding moist back to them. You want them to just about dry out, so the clone is forced to makes roots to reach for water faster. Also, a fan blowing on them helps a bunch too. A little air flow is good for them!


I took the clone on the 17th... Also, I shook some water out of it so it only weighs 37 grams now. I'll just mist it lightly once it dries out some more. I have had a large bag over the clone to keep the humidity nice and high


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 24, 2009)

I cut down plant #3 last night. I'm not going to weigh her until she dries. Here's the pics, 65 days flowering:


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice indeed.
Da Purp


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 24, 2009)

Yummmmmy!


----------



## cheddarchops (Apr 24, 2009)

beautiful man!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 24, 2009)

Very nice Tom!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

looks really nice.... I prolly would have waited another week or two.... but I need that couch lock shiet.... what was trich development at when you chopped her?


----------



## kevin (Apr 24, 2009)

hey tom, rep+ for the harvest, that looks yummy. cloning has been kicking my ass. i've been able to root roses and tomatoes, but no luck at all with weed?


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 24, 2009)

diggity danny stanky sticky looking buds +rep


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 24, 2009)

What ratio of cloudy/amber trichs


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 24, 2009)

What ratio of cloudy/amber trichs


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 24, 2009)

But seriousely, what ratio of cloudy/amber trichs

Just kidding, dude, great job. I'm jealous. Those look very very tasety. Can't wait to hear how it smokes.

Once again, great job.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 25, 2009)

The trichomes were all cloudy with a couple random ambers. I just needed to clear up space for her clone and since she was close I chopped her. Plant #3A is underneath the middle of the light and not the side so she is very happy. I should have roots coming out of the rockwool in the next few days.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 25, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> The rockwool isn't that wet... I weighed it and it weighed 44 grams. I did what al b fuct said in this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/15030-batch-clones-rockwool.html
> 
> I did the slinging of the rockwool to get out any excess water. I guess I will let them dry out a little. Roots are starting to form on the clone which I am excited to see. I know I prob shouldn't be taking it out of the rockwool but whatever. Thanks for the heads up though dude, it's been a while since you were on it seems.


Cool Tom... and Congrats on the harvest...!!! 

Glad to hear you are not soaking your cubes... 

As for me not being around, I am walking around a bit and so I find myself less and less in front of the computer...

It's a good thing..!!!!

Anyways... keep on keeping on...


----------



## firstgrwr (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice  great looking buds congrats man


----------



## tom__420 (May 1, 2009)

​


----------



## DeweyKox (May 1, 2009)

Nice Bong!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 1, 2009)

Very Nice Indeed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2009)

nice ice man! nice plants too!


----------



## DownOnWax (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, digging the bong!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 1, 2009)

Is the purple a result of the strain or cold nights.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 1, 2009)

plants looking good. that one is starting to change what weeks is she?

nice looking piece to man take care of them bongs have accidents a lot lol..


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 1, 2009)

Nice man. Did u ever try that Bushmaster? Things are looking good man. Im going to have to go back and catch up on alot. Hope things are working out for u in ur sog quest.


----------



## tom__420 (May 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Nice man. Did u ever try that Bushmaster? Things are looking good man. Im going to have to go back and catch up on alot. Hope things are working out for u in ur sog quest.


I haven't used the bushmaster yet because the church mother isn't big enough to take clones yet. Once I root some clones from her i will put them into flowering and start dosing the bushmaster into their diet


----------



## tom__420 (May 2, 2009)

Plant Ages-
Plant #3A- 33 days flowering (pics #5-7 in the last set of pics)
The Church- 27 days vegging (pics #9-12 in the last set of pics)
Thai Super Skunk- 18 days vegging (pics #13-15 in the last set of pics)

All these are up to date today, just thought I would identify each of the last pics​


----------



## Mindmelted (May 2, 2009)

Fantastic job tom.Keep it up.


----------



## tom__420 (May 2, 2009)

Okay so I just mixed up a gallon of water with veg nutes in it for my purple clone that has rooted. I put it in the system and turned the pump on. About 15 minutes later I went to check on the bubbling and what not and now there is a lot of foam on the top layer of the water. The foam is white with no color to it. The DWC is completely light tight and I have used the same nutes in the same system before with no foaming problems. Does anyone know if this will harm the plant? Is there something I should do to stop this? Thanks a lot to anyone who can help


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

It sounds like what happens in my system sir.. A conglomeration of millions of little air bubbles rising to the top and forming before they get a chance to pop.. Sounds good actually. Its normal. Means u have good oxygen in the water.


----------



## tom__420 (May 2, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> It sounds like what happens in my system sir.. A conglomeration of millions of little air bubbles rising to the top and forming before they get a chance to pop.. Sounds good actually. Its normal. Means u have good oxygen in the water.


Haha well thanks for the reassurance dl  I'm using a dual outlet pump with both outlets on a T going to one 12 inch airstone. The pump I use is a Hagen Aqua Clear 50 gallon pump. It is nice and quiet and puts a nice amount of air out._http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.petsr4u.com%2Fproddetail.asp%3Fprod%3DA848&ei=pG38ScbGFuKMtgfFxZDGCg&rct=j&q=Hagen+Aqua+Clear+Air+Pump+50&usg=AFQjCNHFOMfuaMmMyzUKzWXttSVyte4d-Q_


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

Sounds real good man.. Ive noticed my flower nutes tend to foam up real good especially after fresh water changes. Which is good. Cause my roots also float at the top of the water as well. Just taking in the solution.. Looks like u have good things happening. Just keep doing what ur doing man.


----------



## tom__420 (May 2, 2009)

Okay so the foam seems to be getting worse  There is like major foam going on in the DWC container. The foam is still white but it is now taking up all excess space where the water is not sitting. From the top of the water to the lid is covered in foam. It looks like soap suds almost but I know that it is not soap or any contaminant. Should I scoop out the bubbles or will it be okay with all the foam? I wish I could get some pics of it but I don't have the camera right now


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

Tom man does ur water stink? Do u have slime forming on ur roots or in the bucket?
If u dont have any of that id say again its normal.. Some nutes to foam up bro. Mine also stain my roots.. These are not neccesarily a sign of a problem. I have foam in my bucket as well.. The air bubles will attach to the nutrients and bring them to the surface. Where the roots reside mainly. I think what ur mostly seeing is protien build up.. It also happens in saltwater fish tanks..
If u want u can scoop them out. But then ur taking the nutrients out of the solution.
Wheres ur PPM and PH at bro?


----------



## tom__420 (May 2, 2009)

I don't have a ppm or pH meter  I use a pH tester that you use with fishtanks. The Fox Farms nutes I use usually end up at 6.0 pH so I add a couple drops of pH down to bring it into the 5's. I would guess my pH is around 5.7- 5.9... the nutes I added to a gallon of water was 2 teaspoons of big bloom and 1 teaspoon of grow big. Also there isn't any slime building and my water doesn't smell bad. My tap water comes out at 7.0 pH


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

I think ur OK. In a few days the foam will probably dissapate as ur plants feed.
It happens to me every water change man. 
Crucial to keep that PH between 5.5 and 6. Keep doing what ur doing. Its really hard to burn ur plants by doing so. im not familiar with ur nutes but. in a gallon of water my particular grow and bloom nutes used that way would put me around 13-1500 PPM but my tap is usually 450 out of the faucet..
I think ur ok with the nutes as well.
Keep ur ph proper man. And make sure u monitor after water changes. RES's work the same way as fish tanks ive found.. A more established res will stabilize all on its own with proper maintenance. Ph up and down. It will fluctuate when changing the water cause the cycle of beneficial bacteria has been started over.
ive gone to weekly partial water changes for this reason. And 3rd week full changes.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 2, 2009)

Now that is about right on the money.Good info man,keep it up.


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks bro.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 2, 2009)

Im a lot more hands on than what your doing...... so I couldn't say sorry.... but I will keep these things in mind when I go into DWC...... Foam should go away within a couple hours from what I have read though.....


----------



## Mindmelted (May 2, 2009)

Then it might your nutes.I use hollands secret and floranova and the foam i get disappears in about 1/2 to 2 hours.
And then no more foam.


----------



## stickyburke (May 3, 2009)

looks great


----------



## GypsyBush (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys...

I am using FF tiger Bloom + solubles... and I also use either Hygrozyme or Sensizyme, depending on what's on the shelf...

I always get foam build up over 2 or 3 days and then ... puff .. it's gone...

Kinda scary at first, especialy in a DWC, I run Ebb Flow...

Anyways... hope all has cleared up by now...

Cheers...


----------



## tom__420 (May 3, 2009)

Well it is def getting better as in less foam. I'm hoping by tomorrow it will be totally gone. It really is a scary thing to see Gypsy! When I opened the lid to the DWC container I almost knocked the thing over I was so shocked lol. Thanks for stopping by Gypsy, I'll try and get some pics up as soon as I can. I have a very busy beginning of the week so I prob won't be able to get pics until at least Wednesday maybe Friday


----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2009)

How is the foam issue tom!


----------



## RollingJoints (May 4, 2009)

Looking good keep it up. Im growing the church greenhouse feminized.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2009)

RollingJoints said:


> Looking good keep it up. Im growing the church greenhouse feminized.


Man that church is looking mighty fine.


----------



## tom__420 (May 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> How is the foam issue tom!



The lights in the flower box haven't come on yet so I am not sure about the foam. I wish I could take pictures, my church plant is starting to take off. It is so bushy and I have not done any training to her. By the time I get pics up she is gonna be huge


----------



## tom__420 (May 8, 2009)

Plant #3A- 39 days flowering































The Church- 33 days old





















Thai Super Skunk- 24 days old
















Clones cut off Church yesterday


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

Holly Shit Dude!!!

That looks really nice... I love the way that plant looks... real nice looking buds!!!

OOOH YEAH!!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 8, 2009)

Wow man. Just beautifull dude. Actually cant say enough good man. Just respects bro. Haha Guess i repped ya to much or something.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 8, 2009)

Damn,Those are mouth watering.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 9, 2009)

its always more worth it when you can smoke what you grow


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 9, 2009)

very nice tom, everything looks good!


----------



## tom__420 (May 9, 2009)

The Church looked a little droopy in the last set of pics because I just watered her before taking the pictures. She is looking much better today. I took the Thai Super Skunk out of the veg box and into the flowering box. The Church now has three 23 watt 6500°K bulbs hanging above her. Here is today's pics:


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 9, 2009)

I love it when they get that size. They look like little trees!


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 9, 2009)

they looking very nice with good structure man! hope i can rep you right now


----------



## Mindmelted (May 9, 2009)

Here is a White Berry Update Wk5


----------



## Mammath (May 9, 2009)

That WB looks great 'Melted', nice set up. Got a journal?

Hey Tom, that Church plant looks fantastic.
Excellent internode distance and branching.
That's gonna be beauty


----------



## Mindmelted (May 9, 2009)

Mammath said:


> That WB looks great 'Melted', nice set up. Got a journal?
> 
> Hey Tom, that Church plant looks fantastic.
> Excellent internode distance and branching.
> That's gonna be beauty


Thanks,No journal i am to lazy


----------



## Mindmelted (May 10, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of the White Berry with the light off.My digital camera sucks.


----------



## tom__420 (May 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the White Berry with the light off.My digital camera sucks.



Your plants look great man but if you don't mind could we keep this thread about my plants only. Start up a grow journal and I'm sure a lot of us will follow along. Thanks a lot mindmelted


----------



## Mindmelted (May 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Your plants look great man but if you don't mind could we keep this thread about my plants only. Start up a grow journal and I'm sure a lot of us will follow along. Thanks a lot mindmelted


Sorry Tom will do


----------



## tom__420 (May 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Sorry Tom will do


If you start up a journal shoot me a pm with the link so that I can go check it out


----------



## tom__420 (May 12, 2009)

I made a clone box that is just for rooting clones. The lighting is a two foot 20 watt 6500°K fluorescent tube. I have a CPU fan exhausting the air and a CPU fan in front of the passive intake to help bring air in. Here are a few pics, I just took 4 new clones from the church today and the two older clones that I took on last Thursday are in the front. One looks a little bad but the rest all look great

Looking in->






The clones->






Exhaust fan->






Fan in front of passive intake->






Temperature inside the box->


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2009)

those clones look sad...... how old are they? Are they getting any fresh air at all? Nice set up,


----------



## Mindmelted (May 12, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I made a clone box that is just for rooting clones. The lighting is a two foot 20 watt 6500°K fluorescent tube. I have a CPU fan exhausting the air and a CPU fan in front of the passive intake to help bring air in. Here are a few pics, I just took 4 new clones from the church today and the two older clones that I took on last Thursday are in the front. One looks a little bad but the rest all look great
> 
> Looking in->
> 
> ...


Looking good Tom,That is a great little project to do.Keep up the good job.


----------



## RollingJoints (May 12, 2009)

Plants are looking great. Im currently growing The Church in week 6 flower check out the nuggs in my sig. +REP


----------



## tom__420 (May 12, 2009)

Alright everyone so this might be the last picture update with the crappy camera I use now. I am planning on getting a new camera next week so there might be one more update before the new camera. Sorry about some of the pics 

Clone box- The clones are all looking good except for one, I'm not too worried about it though. I added a small cup with some water and an airstone bubbling away inside the clone dome. I'm hoping that this ups the humidity a bit. I'm not sure what the current RH is in there because I do not have a digital temp/hygrometer (on the list of things to get). 





















The veg box- I tied down the church plant and placed a screen over her. I did it kind of sloppy but I know it will get the job done. I want a lot of budsites on this lady  Today she is 37 days old and has given 6 clones. I also transplanted the clone of the purple flowering plant. It was moved from the foamy DWC to a mixture of 75% Canadian Gold peat moss and 25% perlite. It was in flowering but it has now been moved back to veg. I am planning on vegging her out a bit and then putting her outside. The first two pics are of the church and the last one is the purple clone.
















Flowering Box- The purple plant is looking nice and bushy, I am very pleased with her growth. She is growing much faster than her mother which makes me very happy. Today is her 43rd day of flower. The thai super skunk has been in flower for 4 days. The sex of the T.S.S. is still unknown.














































Here's a link to the camera I plan on getting: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=9123495

Let me know what you all think!


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 12, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Alright everyone so this might be the last picture update with the crappy camera I use now. I am planning on getting a new camera next week so there might be one more update before the new camera. Sorry about some of the pics
> 
> Clone box- The clones are all looking good except for one, I'm not too worried about it though. I added a small cup with some water and an airstone bubbling away inside the clone dome. I'm hoping that this ups the humidity a bit. I'm not sure what the current RH is in there because I do not have a digital temp/hygrometer (on the list of things to get).
> 
> ...


Hey Tom,
The clone box looks great, and nice looking clones.
The cubes look pretty wet, I only dip them when they look like they are drying out a bit on top, about 1/4" from the bottom for a second, and mist the dome with water everyday.
That will keep humidity at about 90%, if the holes are closed on the top, which is an easier way than the cup with a bubbler in it..
When do the flowering ones come down........I like the purple one!!


----------



## tom__420 (May 13, 2009)

I am going to try and let the purple one go about 75 days give or take a few days. Once the purple lady is harvested than we move onto flowering the church  Thanks for stopping by lilmafia513


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 13, 2009)

nice, a buddy of mine has the church going now, only about 2-3 weeks old though.


----------



## Doobieus (May 14, 2009)

Mhmmm that purple one is looking mighty fine, can't wait to see what you do with that Church Tom. Nice pack of Marb reds on the top there, I see someone and I share the same habit lol.


----------



## tom__420 (May 14, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> nice, a buddy of mine has the church going now, only about 2-3 weeks old though.


Do you know if he is planning on topping it at all? I have heard that you shouldn't top the church and have only seen one other person do it. Just kinda curious if it really shouldn't be topped or what



Doobieus said:


> Mhmmm that purple one is looking mighty fine, can't wait to see what you do with that Church Tom. Nice pack of Marb reds on the top there, I see someone and I share the same habit lol.


Haha it's a bad habit but I sure do love it. I can't help but spark a red after a nice bong rip. That is the definition of relaxation for me


----------



## RollingJoints (May 14, 2009)

Took me a while to find this thread again. Im subscribing to this one to see your outcomes compared to mine.


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 14, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Do you know if he is planning on topping it at all? I have heard that you shouldn't top the church and have only seen one other person do it. Just kinda curious if it really shouldn't be topped or what


dont know we will find out he topped it last week sometime. i'll get back with ya tomorrow night on that!


----------



## tom__420 (May 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I just picked a pretty awesome camera today. here's a link to it: http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=12432&pq-locale=en_US








It is charging up so I should have some pretty sweet pics up later tonight. It is a 12 megapixel with a three inch touchscreen LCD screen. got it for $130.00


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 15, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hey guys, I just picked a pretty awesome camera today. here's a link to it: http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=12432&pq-locale=en_US
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice buy!
Cant wait to see the new pics!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 15, 2009)

Will have to check out the pictures.I am looking for a new camera


----------



## tom__420 (May 15, 2009)

Pictured aren't that great, just getting used to using this newer camera. In a few weeks they will be much much better I'm sure


----------



## Mindmelted (May 15, 2009)

They look pretty good to me..


----------



## lilmafia513 (May 15, 2009)

OMG.....that purple girl is all i thought she would be in a clear pic!!!! Nice job tom, congrats on the camera, and future porn shots you may deliver to us!!LOL!!!


----------



## tom__420 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2009)

I know I should probably find other things to make me happy... but you buying that new camera totally made my day. I love the pics and will love all to come.

Good growing.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


>


when are we gonna trade clones man lol

looks awesome i like this new camera


----------



## Lennard (May 16, 2009)

Nice Purps man lookin great. I saw one plant that was familiar to me... the plant thats yellow striped. You probubly hit it with high ph and it locked out the zinc (zinc i believe*) Just briing the next watering down to 5.0 or so then water. I left those leafs on for a while and when I cut them off the plant really started growing not sure if it was timing or that it all started coming together but it sure seemed to help. Sick purp though man ewwwwy


I had to edit this to say god dam that purp looks good.


----------



## Doobieus (May 16, 2009)

I like your new camera too lol looks like you got used to it pretty quickly, and damn Tom those look gooooooooooood.


----------



## tom__420 (May 17, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I like your new camera too lol looks like you got used to it pretty quickly, and damn Tom those look gooooooooooood.


Haha thank you Doobieus, there is going to be plenty more where those came from 



Lennard said:


> Nice Purps man lookin great. I saw one plant that was familiar to me... the plant thats yellow striped. You probubly hit it with high ph and it locked out the zinc (zinc i believe*) Just briing the next watering down to 5.0 or so then water. I left those leafs on for a while and when I cut them off the plant really started growing not sure if it was timing or that it all started coming together but it sure seemed to help. Sick purp though man ewwwwy
> 
> 
> I had to edit this to say god dam that purp looks good.


I keep my pH as low as I can but any lower than 6.0 I am just guessing. My pH test kit only reads up to 6.0 and no lower. So I get the pH of my water to 6.0 and then drop it some more. This plant has the same yellowing of it's leaves during flowering as its mother did just not as bad. I will try lowering the pH some more and see if that fixes the small problem. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Doobieus (May 17, 2009)

Nice Tom can't wait to see them.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 17, 2009)

The Purp is looking pretty...lol


----------



## tom__420 (May 17, 2009)

Alright guys here is the outdoor plants. There are three of them and they are all heavily tied down. Here's the pics:


----------



## tom__420 (May 17, 2009)

Purple Plant at 48 days flowering


----------



## Mindmelted (May 17, 2009)

Tom__420,
How do like your new camera.Would you recomend it?


----------



## tom__420 (May 17, 2009)

I love the camera mind, it is more than good enough for what I am trying to do. It takes some pretty clear pics and is real easy to use. The price was unbelievable for this camera. $130.00 for a 12 megapixel with HD video recorder. It is a real nice camera for the price and I would recommend it. It is the kodak v1073 camera. Takes pretty nice pics, huh?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 17, 2009)

What store did you get at.


----------



## tom__420 (May 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> What store did you get at.


office max


----------



## Mr. Bitti (May 18, 2009)

very very nice purple man, is that all genetics or do you use purple maxx on her? looks delicious


----------



## tom__420 (May 18, 2009)

All genetics my friend, the only nutes she has gotten was the fox farms trio and some cal mag +


----------



## RenegadeGrower (May 20, 2009)

Tom,

Your plants are looking awesome!!! Nice work!


----------



## Doobieus (May 20, 2009)

Really nice pics of the plants Tom, they look more glorious every time I see them.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 20, 2009)

Purlelicous man.....lol


----------



## Lennard (May 21, 2009)

Lookin great man... I didnt see what strain that you have here but its OMFG amazing in color. You use C02?


----------



## tom__420 (May 21, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Lookin great man... I didnt see what strain that you have here but its OMFG amazing in color. You use C02?


I don't know the strain it is just some bagseed that I had. And no I am not using CO2. Thanks for all the comments everyone


----------



## Mindmelted (May 21, 2009)

What nutes are you using!!!


----------



## tom__420 (May 21, 2009)

Fox farms trio, cal mag+, and grandma's molasses


----------



## Mindmelted (May 21, 2009)

Thanks,Looking good.


----------



## btt (May 25, 2009)

Wow, that bagseed it looking great!! I love the color! Looking forward to the harvest bro!


----------



## tom__420 (May 27, 2009)

Purple plant day 58 flowering. I tried taking some close ups with a magnifying glass. Sorry about the blurriness in some of them


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

Nice pics Tom, your camera should have a macro feature so you don't gotta use a magnifying glass. The 2nd pic and the 5th pic look nice though, nice pics, nice plants, nice work, frikkin' nice everything dude lol.


----------



## Mammath (May 27, 2009)

Chunking up nicely there Tom.
Looks delicious. 
Good work


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2009)

some badass purps right there dude nice work!!


----------



## jigfresh (May 28, 2009)

nice plants tom... is it normal for you to have all the white pistils at almost 9 weeks flowering? It seems like some of your buds are still growing like mine. I know it's a good thing, but does that happen often so late?

I'm glad you liked my vid.


----------



## tom__420 (May 28, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> nice plants tom... is it normal for you to have all the white pistils at almost 9 weeks flowering? It seems like some of your buds are still growing like mine. I know it's a good thing, but does that happen often so late?
> 
> I'm glad you liked my vid.


Well with this strain it is normal, but with some of the past strain I have grown they were done a lot quicker. They were all bagseeds though so I don't know the exact percentage of indica/sativa. They were all mostly indica though so they were finishing up in 8 weeks flat. I don't mind this strain taking a while to finish up usually but I am going away late in june so hopefully I will be able to cut her by then. I'm thinking I will though haha


----------



## DownOnWax (May 29, 2009)

The 5th pic looks like it is dripping resin! Little THC globules right in the middle 

The leaves on your plants are so insane man, I like coming over to check out the pics on the new cam.

Great looking plants Tom


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Looking Sweet tom..


----------



## Lennard (May 29, 2009)

A+ tom good work


----------



## tom__420 (May 30, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nice pics Tom, your camera should have a macro feature so you don't gotta use a magnifying glass. The 2nd pic and the 5th pic look nice though, nice pics, nice plants, nice work, frikkin' nice everything dude lol.





Mammath said:


> Chunking up nicely there Tom.
> Looks delicious.
> Good work





Don Gin and Ton said:


> some badass purps right there dude nice work!!





DownOnWax said:


> The 5th pic looks like it is dripping resin! Little THC globules right in the middle
> 
> The leaves on your plants are so insane man, I like coming over to check out the pics on the new cam.
> 
> Great looking plants Tom





Mindmelted said:


> Looking Sweet tom..





Lennard said:


> A+ tom good work


Thanks for all the awesome comments everyone  I think I might do a huge picture update tonight so check back in


----------



## tom__420 (May 30, 2009)

Plant #3A- Day 61 of flower
The trichomes have started to mostly turn cloudy and a few amber here and there. 




































Thai Super Skunk- Day 21 of flower. She has been heavily tied down due to her major stretching. I also put a screen over her to control the height better.






























The Church- Day 55 of veg. She too has been tied down but to promote more bud sites. Once I harvest plant #3a I will probably put the Church into flower.


















Not a giant update but it should fill you in on how the plants are growing and where they are at size wise. I might take a few more pics later tonight if I get high enough


----------



## Lennard (May 30, 2009)

very cool methods tom I like the bushes you got going.


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful picture update as usual Tom, always impressed!! Keep up the great work dude!! That Church is growing out mighty fine, same with that Thai and the purple plant is always looking good lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2009)

beauties tom fella! awesome. does the purp smell like grapes or has it a more blueberry taste?


----------



## tom__420 (May 31, 2009)

Lennard said:


> very cool methods tom I like the bushes you got going.


Thanks lennard 



Doobieus said:


> Beautiful picture update as usual Tom, always impressed!! Keep up the great work dude!! That Church is growing out mighty fine, same with that Thai and the purple plant is always looking good lol.


Thank you Doobieus 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> beauties tom fella! awesome. does the purp smell like grapes or has it a more blueberry taste?


It doesn't smell or taste like either blueberry or grapes. It has more or a skunky citrussy smell and taste


----------



## Doobieus (May 31, 2009)

No problem Tom you deserve all the praise you get.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2009)

^^^ right on man


----------



## Mindmelted (May 31, 2009)

How much longer Tom!!
My White Berry should be done in a week..Yeah..


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 1, 2009)

hey tom, your stuff is badass.....sorry I don't stop by more often, but busy as a beaver....rather be doing one, but, hey......


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by everyone 
Today I decided to chop down the purple plant. She looked done and the trichs were nice too. I might weigh the buds wet and take some pics later tonight. Gotta finish up some more trimming. Check back later for some harvest shots. I also dosed the church with bushmaster at 1 teaspoon per gallon of water. She has been placed into the flowering chamber to begin flowering. I still have to rearrange things in there a little bit so it might be a little bit for the pics. I'm rambling lol sorry guys. Hope everyone has had an alright monday


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey tom... have you used the bushmaster before? I think you've read about my experience with it on my clones grow. My plants seriously stopped growing, and all 5 had pistils everywhere after 6 days of 12/12. I think my only problem is that I gave them th BM when they were too short, not I have pygmy plants, haha.

Be sure to let us/ me know how you like the BM this time around.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 2, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Hey tom... have you used the bushmaster before? I think you've read about my experience with it on my clones grow. My plants seriously stopped growing, and all 5 had pistils everywhere after 6 days of 12/12. I think my only problem is that I gave them th BM when they were too short, not I have pygmy plants, haha.
> 
> Be sure to let us/ me know how you like the BM this time around.


Well after the first night of flower and 24 hours after the first dose of bushmaster (1 teaspoon per gallon) The Church is looking great. She didn't stretch at all and there are pistils on almost every node


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 2, 2009)

alright, that's the beauty of growing older, you learn something new....what's the bushmaster used for tom me lad?....


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 2, 2009)

Now thats fast...


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 2, 2009)

This is what bush master does: 
*Bush Master* nutrient enrichment suppresses vertical growth habits to encourage lateral branching and more compact development. Basic dosage instructions for Bush Master are included for soil, hydroponic and foliar applications; however superior results are often achieved by fine tuning the prescribed amount to your particular crop and growing method. This supplement is extremely potent and should not be used on highly-stressed plants suffering from dehydration or any pest and disease infestations. Contains 1.5% sea kelp (Ascophyllum Nodosum). 

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=BM400


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 2, 2009)

I will have to check into that stuff.
Cant wait to see what you got from the purp plant.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 2, 2009)

71.7 grams wet





































That's all I can upload for now because rollitup is taking too long lol. I'll post some more later


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> 71.7 grams wet
> 
> That's all I can upload for now because rollitup is taking too long lol. I'll post some more later


More pictures of this beautiful plant's harvest  lol!!

Great job Tom, whooo !!


----------



## bikeskill (Jun 2, 2009)

D-day looks good to me, whats it smell like


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jun 2, 2009)

very nice tom.....good job on that harvest!


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jun 2, 2009)

beautiful purple budz........buuuuddy!!!!


----------



## Lennard (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome grow man she was a bute all the way through.. enjoy


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 4, 2009)

well I can't rep ya again...but I can say, badass bro...good fecking job......hehe...peace


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 9, 2009)

Man that purple looks awesome.

I know I asked you before and you said it was just a bagseed...

did you know it was a purple bagseed? or was it just some random beans and they just turned out purple?

Any smell/taste characteristics? I'm just curious, the fan leaves are so dark they are pretty much black... looks awesome.


----------



## Dragonsmoke (Jun 16, 2009)

Tom I've been telling you bro, you gotta clone that thing meng! Its just the most beautiful plant I ever did see......

Btw I started a thread based on your plant/strain....
check it out.
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/204406-identify-tom_420s-purple-thing.html#post2622026


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice harvest on the Purp 

Hope the Church and Thai Skunk are doing well. Mine are good and I am about to harvest my Church, excited about that!

The Thai Skunk is going to be badass bro, it smells like orange rind and citrus. For free seeds it is doing great and I am sure yours are too!

Nice man + Rep


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 19, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> More pictures of this beautiful plant's harvest  lol!!
> 
> Great job Tom, whooo !!


Sorry for slacking so much on the pics recently, I haven't had a camera to use 



bikeskill said:


> D-day looks good to me, whats it smell like


It smelled delicious man! The curing really brought out the citrus smell in the buds



lilmafia513 said:


> very nice tom.....good job on that harvest!





glassblower3000 said:


> beautiful purple budz........buuuuddy!!!!





Lennard said:


> Awesome grow man she was a bute all the way through.. enjoy





KiloBit said:


> well I can't rep ya again...but I can say, badass bro...good fecking job......hehe...peace


Thanks a lot you guys 



lurkmaster said:


> Man that purple looks awesome.
> 
> I know I asked you before and you said it was just a bagseed...
> 
> ...


Actually they were from a pill bottle full of seeds that my dad has been saving over the years. He said that he never had any purple bud so idk why they turned out so dark. The taste and smell were very citrussy almost like oranges and lemons mixed together with a slight skunkyness.



Dragonsmoke said:


> Tom I've been telling you bro, you gotta clone that thing meng! Its just the most beautiful plant I ever did see......
> 
> Btw I started a thread based on your plant/strain....
> check it out.
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/204406-identify-tom_420s-purple-thing.html#post2622026


I do have a clone of the purple plant in my veg box right now thankfully. It is re vegging and is looking goofy as shit but hey i saved her so I am happy. I also found a few good seeds in the buds so now I have some seeds too.



DownOnWax said:


> Nice harvest on the Purp
> 
> Hope the Church and Thai Skunk are doing well. Mine are good and I am about to harvest my Church, excited about that!
> 
> ...


Whats up dude? The church and tss are looking excellent man, you can really tell the difference in good genetics from bad. I have the church under my 250 watt HPS and the TSS under a 70 watt HPS right next to the church. Pretty much both plants are getting shined on by both lights. I am getting some great development on both of them. It looks like I am going to have some long huge colas on them both. I'm going to get pics up as soon as I can it has been too long haha


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 19, 2009)

Alright guys so the pics are pretty crappy cause I had to use the old 5 megapixel camera  The pics are pretty bad so bare with me haha

*The Church*- 18 days flower. She is suffering from some slight light bleaching I believe so I have been raising the light off of her the past few days. She is looking much better now compared to a few days ago. You can see the damage on the tallest buds that were closest to the light had some yellowing on the leaves but nowhere else on the plan
















*Thai Super Skunk*-5 weeks 5 days flower. She is looking good except that she is having some yellowing of the bottom leaves. I gave her a little more nitrogen and she should pick back up. The nute mix as of right now is 1 tablespoon Big Bloom, 2 teaspoons of Tiger Bloom and 2 teaspoons of Cal Mag + per gallon of water. Both plants are being fed the same mix.





















Here is a shot of my homemade diy carbon filter. That thing is really working awesome. Here is a link to the diy: DIY - Build a Carbon Scrubber For Dummies! - International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums






Flower Box


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 19, 2009)

That is an Awesome job on the Carbon Filter!!!

Yeah, the Church is a great plant, easy to grow, easy to mantain and a good producer 

I am Extremely excited about the TSS, at week 8 it started showing trichs and it smells sooooooooooooo good.

Plants look great


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks a lot Down 
Idk if you can see it from my pics but it looks like both plants will be producing big long colas. Did you notice that with your plants?


----------



## Mammath (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey lookin good Tom.
The Church will recover from that bleaching. I've seen worse.
It's a fine balance keeping the plants from stretching with low lighting and trying not to bleach the tops at the same time.
I usually get a little bleaching with my grows at some stage due to this.

That TSS is looking great. Good job at keeping it stout.
That's gonna have some great buds by the look of all that stigma.
Thanks for the update mate, good work


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey lookin good Tom.
> The Church will recover from that bleaching. I've seen worse.
> It's a fine balance keeping the plants from stretching with low lighting and trying not to bleach the tops at the same time.
> I usually get a little bleaching with my grows at some stage due to this.
> ...


Thanks for stopping by mammath 
I think that the church might be like weak to light bleaching because this is the first time I have ever had it and the church wasn't any closer to the light than my other grows. Hmmm more resistant to mold and weak when it comes to lighting... interesting haha


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 19, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Thanks a lot Down
> Idk if you can see it from my pics but it looks like both plants will be producing big long colas. Did you notice that with your plants?


Yeah, yours looks really similar to mine, we both topped the same way I think.

You should get some good Fat, long colas from the Church, and you will be amazed at how dense they get


----------



## technik420 (Jun 19, 2009)

nice grow man. i am fairly impressed with how the 250 mh is working for you.

*lights up* peace bro.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 19, 2009)

technik420 said:


> nice grow man. i am fairly impressed with how the 250 mh is working for you.
> 
> *lights up* peace bro.


I'm using a 250 watt HPS now with a 70 watt HPS too. Thanks for the comments dude


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 20, 2009)

I took some better pics today with the 12 megapixel camera. They came out a lot better than the ones yesterday I think. 

Veg Cab- two 26 watt 6500°K CFLs at the moment






Purple clone- she is still trying to reveg. Not looking the greatest right now
















Church clone- looking pretty healthy I would say 
















Flowering box- The Church in the front and the TSS in the back. Temps stay between 78°-80°F






Both of the flowering plants. Church on the left, Thai Super Skunk on the right











Thai Super Skunk from G13 Labs
















The Church from Greenhouse Seeds


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 20, 2009)

bump ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## UNHALLOWED (Jun 20, 2009)

Those babies are looking pretty mang

Goodluck for the purple clones though
maybe they can pull through


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2009)

lookin tasty tom! pleased your keepin a clone of the purp she looked awesome! 

happy growin fella


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 21, 2009)

hehe...and away we go...bad ass bro...


----------



## Dragonsmoke (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey tom send some seeds bro! don't be a purple thing hog....


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Tom-

Did the very tips of your TSS dry up and curl? The very same thing happened to both of my plants and I talked to another guy who had the same thing happen to him. Guess it's just the strain cus your plant looks great and I think mine do too, except for the dried tips.

Weird.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 23, 2009)

DownOnWax- Yeah I am having some leaf tip curl and I don't know why. The above pic shows it the best. I gave the TSS a good flush today so maybe that will help it some


Dragonsmoke- Sorry man I can't be doing that  I don't even know if the seeds will produce the same dark purple color as the previous plant


----------



## Mammath (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Tom

I'm just bumping these 3 mate.
Lovin the pics 

The thaixskunk looks unreal, especially considering it's from G-labs.
That's a good pheno you got there.
That tip curl and burn is typical of a thai (sativa) that is over nuted. I see the claw there too.

Thai grows on 'spit and hope' and doesn't need a lot of feed.
It's hard to grow if your growing it with other indica dom' strains that all feed from the same trough.
...because you only need to fart on it to feed it 
She's got plenty of indy in it so it will be fine.
It looks f*cking fantastic.


Concerning the Church...that's the cola shit I like.
That's what I love about MJ.
This is the sort of shit a good grower like yaself can get excited about.
You know whats on the way 
Excellent thick branching, nice short internode distance.
You'll be goin to Church with this girl that's for sure 

Excellent growing dude.
You shape those babies beautifully.

Watch those lumens


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 25, 2009)

Yo man how does that black/purple stuff smoke?

I did some research into mexican genetics and I believe it could be zacateca(sp) purple or lowland oaxaca 

I got an arm-sized schwag bud the other day and it had the same super dark coloration on the top of the bud, snagged some seeds from it.



> MEXICAN STRAINS AND HIGHS
> 
> IMHO despite the size of mexico the weed seems to have been bred with two general uses in mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2009)

I wish I could take some pics for you guys... I don't have the good camera and the plants are looking fat as hell. The church is thickening up and getting real frosty (mammath you would be loving it ). I need to make my passive intakes bigger but I cannot do it until I have a way of keeping light out. I was looking at a 20 dollar 8" by 8" darkroom louver that would not allow any light in. Here is a link to the site: http://www.adorama.com/DKL8.html

Does anyone have any experience using these? It seems like it would be perfect for allowing air in but no light, and for 20 dollars it really beats the hassle of trying to light proof with pvc elbows haha. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Mammath (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm sure I would  

For my passives I just use flexible duct.
Put a couple of slight bends in it and no light will escape.
You can then use normal intake looking vents.

If you want a simple vent to do all that for you...they look perfect.
If they work I want some lol.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well since I don't have much floor space I think that these louvers will work perfect. The only thing that I might do is spray paint the front of them white. I will more than likely be getting these at some point. I'm going to look around locally first to see if I can avoid the shipping charge. I'll let you know what I think about the louvers if I get one. One 8" by 8" louver would be good since My exhaust is only 6"... correct?


----------



## KiloBit (Jun 27, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I wish I could take some pics for you guys... I don't have the good camera and the plants are looking fat as hell. The church is thickening up and getting real frosty (mammath you would be loving it ). I need to make my passive intakes bigger but I cannot do it until I have a way of keeping light out. I was looking at a 20 dollar 8" by 8" darkroom louver that would not allow any light in. Here is a link to the site: http://www.adorama.com/DKL8.html
> 
> Does anyone have any experience using these? It seems like it would be perfect for allowing air in but no light, and for 20 dollars it really beats the hassle of trying to light proof with pvc elbows haha. Let me know what you guys think



slick stuff.....good catch there tom....


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Kilo 
I found a camera store locally that might have the louvers I am looking for. I am going to call on monday (closed sundays) and see what they have. I will let you know what the outcome is in a couple days


----------



## Tookie123 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello everyone I'm new to the site and I appologive in advanced for sounding like a newb but I'm on my first grow and was wondering if the plant in the picture above was Topped/Fimmed(sp?) also what manicuring did you provide for the plant sush as pruning? Thanks and Good job on the grow she looks great!


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Tookie123 said:


> Hello everyone I'm new to the site and I appologive in advanced for sounding like a newb but I'm on my first grow and was wondering if the plant in the picture above was Topped/Fimmed(sp?) also what manicuring did you provide for the plant sush as pruning? Thanks and Good job on the grow she looks great!



Which plant are you speaking of? I did not top the church plant I have. The thai super skunk was topped, supercropped, and slightly scrogged. The church was just tied down, no topping. check out these links:
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=110
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=71
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=34


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey Tom...

Does this lokk familiar at all???


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey Tom...
> 
> Does this lokk familiar at all???


Haha that is awesome I'm glad I am not the only dark purple leafed grower. Is that just naturally like that or did cold temps make it turn?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

My temps are the same.... I just let her go longer...

SZ has something similar too...

I'd like to do a comparison of all 3...


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> My temps are the same.... I just let her go longer...
> 
> SZ has something similar too...
> 
> I'd like to do a comparison of all 3...


Well my purple clone is trying to reveg but is taking forever. She is under 24 hour light because she wasn't doing anything under 18/6. I did germinate two of the seeds that I got from the purple plant. They cracked in 24 hours and were alright outta the soil at 48 hours. I have them in jiffy pucks right now but I am transplanting them into some peat and perlite today. I really hope that these seeds have the same purple leaves to them because as of right now the purple clone isn't doing shit


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got some black bud genetics too, idk when I'm going to be growing them out but its probably the same family of bud, the nugs I got my seeds from had dark almost black leaves.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Well my purple clone is trying to reveg but is taking forever. She is under 24 hour light because she wasn't doing anything under 18/6. I did germinate two of the seeds that I got from the purple plant. They cracked in 24 hours and were alright outta the soil at 48 hours. I have them in jiffy pucks right now but I am transplanting them into some peat and perlite today. I really hope that these seeds have the same purple leaves to them because as of right now the purple clone isn't doing shit


Tom, Clones revegging can take 3x longer than normal. Particularly with some varieties. My Blue Mystic is almost impossible to root from flower much less regularly. This is the only plant I have not had 100% clone success with. 1 in 4 clones survives. Be patient with it, keep it in PERFECT conditions for up to 5 weeks. BTW, I tried the Blue Mountain Organics Super Plant Tonic. I soaked my rockwool in it prior to cloning and have had good results. I also use powder. Just thoughts to help you save that wonderful purple...  

Also, those dark room things work fine. Not using them anymore but they do the trick just fine.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Do the louvers constrict a lot of airflow? I guess either way it would be better than my tiny passive intakes that I have now


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 28, 2009)

I found your grow and now subscribed ^^. That purple leaf plant looks interesting


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Alright guy so I contacted the camera place near me and they haven't sold darkroom louvers in years only big expensive darkroom fans. So I am thinking of getting something like this and attaching the ducting near my window A/C that is in the same room as the cabs. Here is a link, let me know what you guys think: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=220628-131-1359W&lpage=none
Do you guys think that with the two louvers and the ducting stretched out will keep light out?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey man, I think that would work. Maybe even two intakes that size. I should have gone that route as I could have made the hose go to the window... Damn man... now your putting ideas into my head...LOL.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah i plant on making a window box to attach the hose to once winter comes. I can only put in one today and it is going to be a pain in the ass too because my jig saw just broke. I am going to come up with something to cut through. Once money isn't so tight I will buy another and likely attach the two hoses together on a Y duct so that I can just have the one duct bringing fresh air to two different vents in the chamber


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 29, 2009)

I think you got a plan. If you have a sawsall that might work too... Love my sawsall...LOL I may steal a page from your book and get something going like this. It would be nice to be able to channel cold air directly to the cabinets.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah that is what I was thinking especially because I am stuck exhausting into the same room as the cabs are in. I think that having a 4" duct right next to the A/C vent will make up for the CFM loss using my DIY carbon filter. And I could probably not use the air conditioner at such a low temp. I have to have it on the High cool on 66 degrees to keep the temps nice. If I get this duct right next to it I should be able to get away with having the A/C on 69 low cool or something like that. Saving electricity and cooling the grow box more efficiently are things that I would like to have going on lol


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

All sounds good Tom.
If you can put a bit of an 'S' bend in the ducting it will stop the light from escaping.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I just got done setting up the louver dryer duct kit. It is working awesome! It is completely light proof and my temps are at 77°F with the 250 watt and 70 watt HPS shining. I attached the end of the ducting to one side of my window A/C vent so that it is sucking cold air in directly from the A/C. I will try and get some pics up later of it but I'll have to use my shitty old camera. I hope you guys don't mind


----------



## alexlock85 (Jun 29, 2009)

What strain was this?


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

What strain was what? I am currently growing The Church from Greenhouse seeds and Thai Super Skunk from G13 labs. The purple plant in my avatar is just some bagseed sorry


----------



## Mentalchild (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn man i want to get my hand on that purple plant


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys just got done taking some pics. This camera is so crappy that I couldn't handle taking a lot of pics.

These two pics are of the dryer duct louver that I installed today. The other end is not shown but it is attached to the vent of my window A/C that is in the same room as the cab. The temps are at 77.7°F with the a/c on 70 low cool. Works great











This is my church plant which is 4 weeks in flower today. She has been suffering from some yellowing and I am not sure why. If anyone has any input on this let me know











Thai Super Skunk-7 weeks 2 days flower today











Flowering box without the plants


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Tom

Yeah the church shouldn't be yellowing at week 4.
Are you using calmag at all?
It's probably a bit of N deficiency as well, but I'm sure I can see calcium def' mainly.
Light green on the outer leaf margins.
Hit it with some calmag+ if you got it and it should fix her up.
Just my 2c, I'm no expert.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes I am using cal-mag+ (2-0-0) at the accelerated dose of 2 teaspoons per gallon along with one tablespoon of Big Bloom (0.01-0.3-0.7) and 2 teaspoons of Tiger Bloom (2-8-4).


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yes I am using cal-mag+ (2-0-0) at the accelerated dose of 2 teaspoons per gallon along with one tablespoon of Big Bloom (0.01-0.3-0.7) and 2 teaspoons of Tiger Bloom (2-8-4).


Damn that sounds like a perfect cocktail Tom.
I don't know what's up with her.
Maybe increase strength or frequency of your feeding?


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think I might just dump the rest of that batch of nutes on the tomatoes and mix up another at the same strength except maybe 0.5 of a teaspoon more of cal-mag?


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey man she looks great!

Best of luck with the last few weeks, is that one still under the 250w? 
I noticed the thread started a while ago so just curious it looks like you might have upgraded the room a bit. If you're using ff nutrients I would definitely get some ff soil to boot, and maybe add some perlite to it. I guess mg is good but you'll get more of network of beneficial interaction from the organic ff base and the organic ff aditives. Maybe add some beneficial subcultures to it and really give it a boost. I would like to try that sometime... just a thought.


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 30, 2009)

dbo24242 said:


> Hey man she looks great!
> 
> Best of luck with the last few weeks, is that one still under the 250w?
> I noticed the thread started a while ago so just curious it looks like you might have upgraded the room a bit. If you're using ff nutrients I would definitely get some ff soil to boot, and maybe add some perlite to it. I guess mg is good but you'll get more of network of beneficial interaction from the organic ff base and the organic ff aditives. Maybe add some beneficial subcultures to it and really give it a boost. I would like to try that sometime... just a thought.


Thanks for stopping by man 
I am still using a 250 watt HPS over the church and a 70 watt HPS over the thai super skunk. I have always been interested in trying mycorrhizae. Have you used that at all? I like the mix that I have now, the only mg I am using is the perlite. I use canadian gold peat moss at 75/25 ratio with the perlite


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 30, 2009)

nice, yeah I haven't tried the little guys yet. I got one soil grow under my belt and shot for hydro using technaflora, which are partly organic except for the major salts. general hydroponics has subcultures though that are supposed to thrive in high salt environments, and I've seen other dry fungal supplements for a lot cheaper.


----------



## cantbereal (Jun 30, 2009)

WOW. I liked mine but holly crap tom they are nice. Enjoy looking


----------



## howak47 (Jul 1, 2009)

lookin good tom!!!! iam high as hell off my zongbongand iam lovin that church plant thats goin to be sum DANKkeep up the good work stop by my grow when u get a chance https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-12.html


----------



## howak47 (Jul 1, 2009)

hey tom, somehow my room got to 100 today when i was at work!!!! do u think the sprouts will make it?they have not even really come out of spunge yet what do u think?


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

This is my journal so if you don't mind could you keep questions pertaining to your journal in your journal? Thanks man, I'll go over to your journal now and answer your questions


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey tom, just checked out your thai super skunk and they look great! I've got a couple going right now (freebies from attitude) and am encouraged now seeing your results.

Keep on keepin' on


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by jerry.
I like the T.S.S. a lot, it really puts out some big buds.
The buds I think are really nice for only having a 70 watt HPS over her


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I think I might just dump the rest of that batch of nutes on the tomatoes and mix up another at the same strength except maybe 0.5 of a teaspoon more of cal-mag?


what's the cal-mag do for the girls bro?......


----------



## magicflame (Jul 2, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hey guys just got done taking some pics. This camera is so crappy that I couldn't handle taking a lot of pics.
> 
> These two pics are of the dryer duct louver that I installed today. The other end is not shown but it is attached to the vent of my window A/C that is in the same room as the cab. The temps are at 77.7°F with the a/c on 70 low cool. Works great
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous, well done mate.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

It is a calcium, magnesium, and iron supplement. It has an NPK ratio of 2-0-0. I use it instead of molasses to add weight. It was cheap and I haven't seen any negative side effects since using it. If you use RO water it is essential but if you are using tap water it just adds some extra kick. I would suggest picking it up. I originally got it because I had a magnesium deficiency but have been using it in my mix ever since. I use it in veg too just in small doses


----------



## meridan13 (Jul 2, 2009)

That church looks beautiful! got any advice on something for a noob to grow thats fem'd.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I got a pack of five fem'd seeds. Each seed is a different strain. I got this so that I could try different strains and see which one grows the best. Here is a link to what I got: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-coloured-seeds/green-house-sativa-indica-mix-a-feminised/prod_649.html

I think maybe a pack of different strains might be good for you, check out the other greenhouse seed packs and see which one is appealing to you. If you don't have a lot of height to work with I would get an indica pack. I have some height so I got a mix of indica and sativa seeds. Either way I suggest ordering from Attitude, I got my seeds in a week from when I placed the purchase


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice selection of seeds you have there. 
Very nice grow also. Im impressed with your journal my friend.
I just wish you knew the name of that purple strain. Ive been looking everywhere haha....
Great grow!!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 3, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Very nice selection of seeds you have there.
> Very nice grow also. Im impressed with your journal my friend.
> I just wish you knew the name of that purple strain. Ive been looking everywhere haha....
> Great grow!!!!


Thanks a lot bro, I have two more seeds started of the dark purple so you will be seeing more of it 

I'm going away for the weekend so I should have some pics up when I get back sunday. Hopefully the plants will all be alright


----------



## BudTinsley (Jul 3, 2009)

Damn dude. Just read through your thread. Very informative. Thanks alot for sharing your wisdom and tricks. I will be following along for round two. Congrats on some pretty ass plants man. I do have one question - What are you planning on doing to dry and cure? I


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 4, 2009)

wait... I thought that was last tuesday.... damn you!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 5, 2009)

What's up guys? I just got back and all the plants are looking nice. The buds are getting nice and frosty on the church and the TSS is really starting to fill in. My two purple seedling and church clone are both getting bigger also. I might have some pics up later tonight or tomorrow so check back. I should have the nice camera too not the crappy camera I used last time


----------



## Mammath (Jul 5, 2009)

Look forward to the pics Tom.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 5, 2009)

You should look into the church mam I really think it is up your alley my friend. This is the frostiest plant I have ever grown. And the buds are filling in beautifully. And dude let me tell you, the smell is outta this world. It is so pungent and strong. If I didn't have a carbon filter the neighbors would be smelling it like crazy. The next pics are gonna be nice so make sure to check back


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 5, 2009)

sounds like I need to get some too


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 5, 2009)

Make sure to check back for pics dude, they should be some good ones


----------



## bleubeard (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey tom, finally got around to checking out your thread, though I did mostly just skim through it as it is pretty lengthy. I thought your "purple plant" was awesome i saw you posted the wet weight, what did you end up with dry? And that one was grown under the 250w?

Anyways keep up the good work. Your plants are looking great. The Church always did seem an appealing strain to me, hope it treats you well.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 6, 2009)

Church clone and two 12 day old purple seedlings
















Thai Super Skunk- 8 weeks 2 days flowering



















































The Church- 5 weeks flowering


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2009)

DUDE.... lovin the new camera. I knew your plants were pretty, but I had no idea.

Thanks for uploading them all. It sucks using a good camera becase it takes forever, haha.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 6, 2009)

Lovin the resin the church is producing Tom.
All are looking great.
Thanks for the update mate.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice my man!

I guessed you timed it so they would harvest at the same time? Coolio, those Skunks are super fucking rad plants in my opinion, I am almost at 11 weeks on mine and they keep growing new pistils! It's like layer after layer of pistil/ calyx sets 

The aroma and resin production will get crazy over the next 4 weeks, you'll love it man!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 6, 2009)

looking good bro... i really like that Church!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

wow tom that church is really pumpin out the juice eh! nice work man


----------



## Lennard (Jul 7, 2009)

Over the purple and on to the blue now I see tom? Looking good man... like WTF Blue bud


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful Tom, absolutely beautiful my friend.


----------



## LightFusion (Jul 8, 2009)

i just read an article that says flowering with mh results in a lower yield but better smoke, the MH's produce more uvb which stimulates the plant to make more resin. I'm gona swap my hps for my MH every 3 days or so to bump my potency up a lil. Good lookin


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

New entry...

1st pic- gypsybush
2nd pic- sprucezeus
3rd pic- tom__420
*4th pic- o= High= o
*


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah I think that purple plant is a marijuana "wonder of the world".

I still have yet to see that type of plant anywhwere! And it seems like people on here have actually saved pictures from your thread Tom 

The girls are looking nice!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> New entry...
> 
> 1st pic- gypsybush
> 2nd pic- sprucezeus
> ...



gypsy im sorry i didnt read back but are these all bagseeds? or what just wondering all looking good..we all fall for those colors


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Jul 8, 2009)

what up had to check out the grow looking good by the way.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> gypsy im sorry i didnt read back but are these all bagseeds? or what just wondering all looking good..we all fall for those colors


Yup.. they are all unknown strains if bagseed.. from different growers...

SZ and I do small lollipop style plants, lots of them... the other 2 guys grow bushes..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> Yeah I think that purple plant is a marijuana "wonder of the world".
> 
> I still have yet to see that type of plant anywhwere! And it seems like people on here have actually saved pictures from your thread Tom
> 
> The girls are looking nice!


We got a little "black leaf group" going..

Tom is the fearless leader... 

He started it, plus.. he's plant is the prettiest..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 9, 2009)

wow thats awesome!! i love how people talk shit on bagseed but ive smoked alot of it and i always keep those seeds that catch me i know dank when i smoke it even though the taste isnt totally always there .. i got some bagseed marked purple cause it had alot of purple in the buds that i bought haha i think i might pop them maybe join your purple bagseed club haha thats if that purple sticks with the seeds hah right on though..


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah Bagseed rules...

I grow 4 strains of bagseed... 2 indica and 2 sativa.. I love them all...

I got a lot of pictures... if you wanna see some of my bagseed, click on my sig.. that's a pretty good page twds the bottom...

Cheers.. and yeah.. let's see YOUR purple/black bagseed... are you gonna germinate it?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Yeah Bagseed rules...
> 
> I grow 4 strains of bagseed... 2 indica and 2 sativa.. I love them all...
> 
> ...



yea purple/black is more like it.. man my first couple grows were bagseed i loved them all.. yea im gonna pop these seeds see what i get why not haha.. ill check you journal out!


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 10, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Church clone and two 12 day old purple seedlings
> 
> Thai Super Skunk- 8 weeks 2 days flowering
> 
> ...



hehe...tommy boy you know I'm a voyeur..hehe..pictures tell a story.....bad ass bro

yo, notice you have the same nute problem I'm having....also looks to me like it appears during bloom, again just like mine....any ideas?....I cut back, then the girls don't grow well so I add and BAM them fecking curled up leaves and shite....


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Tom...

I am helping someone decide on a light...

Can you give me an estimate of what your gram per watt is on that 250...

Thanks!

Anyone else with a 250 can also chime in in my journal if you want... link in sig...

Cheers...


----------



## Bluehustle (Jul 14, 2009)

appreciate u showing what the Thai SS look like. GOt 3 of them in flower right now along with 3 KING Kush, im on wk 2 of 12/12. What you plan to yeild on the Thai SS.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 17, 2009)

The T.S.S. is looking pretty nice except for some of the leaves dying. I guess that overnuting caused this so I have backed the nutes off her considerably. The buds are fattening up as usual though. I really like this strain and I am excited to grow it again, just hoping that there will be a female in the other 4 seeds I have. Here are some pics to show you where she is at:


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 17, 2009)

I love it tom.

How much longer you think on this plant?


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well the church is looking pretty good guys. She is still very frosty and smells great. The only problem is that she is losing fan leaves and some of the few that are left are purpling because of cold temps. I have been getting a little lazy with the a/c and the box got pretty cold for a few days. I got the temps under control now and have it set right where I want it. Here are the pics:


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 17, 2009)

You know Tom, It's AMAZING how similar looking our grows were to each other!

I know we were both growing the same strains bt it's cool to see how we both cut them back  Your Church looks really good, I like the purple cold leaves too!

Don't worry about those dead leaves on the Thai, same exact thing happened to my plants and it continues all the way till the end. I am coming up on 13 weeks and they still keep dying off.

Looking AWESOME man!!! +Rep


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 17, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> I love it tom.
> 
> How much longer you think on this plant?


Well I think I am going to let the T.S.S. go until about week 13 or 14 depending on how she looks. Thanks for stopping by jig 



DownOnWax said:


> You know Tom, It's AMAZING how similar looking our grows were to each other!
> 
> I know we were both growing the same strains bt it's cool to see how we both cut them back  Your Church looks really good, I like the purple cold leaves too!
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing looking at your grow the other day dude haha. Thanks for the compliments dude. By the way, do you know if that technaflora recipe for success can be used in hydro also?


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I was thinking the same thing looking at your grow the other day dude haha. Thanks for the compliments dude. By the way, do you know if that technaflora recipe for success can be used in hydro also?


The kit comes with a complete feeding schedule chart, and It has directions for both Soil & Hydro applications. 

I hang the chart next to my nutes which makes it A LOT easier than trying to read the tiny words on the bottle when mixing.

All around G-R-E-A-T product


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 17, 2009)

I do the same thing with my fox farms feeding schedules, I got them hanging on the door of my flowering box. I am going to call my local hydro store and see if they have it at the store. The website says that they don't carry it but maybe it just isn't listed. Thanks dude


----------



## Mammath (Jul 17, 2009)

Lookin good Tom.
That church is really chunk'n up and throw'n out some frost.
Nice


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks mammath ^^^^^

Here are some pics of my vegging plants. The two little ones are the purple plants. The bigger one is the clone of the church

Group Shot






Two purple plants












Church Clone


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 18, 2009)

that TSS looks good as hell..some sticky shit..

hey are you just using a 250w and a 70w hps??


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Jul 18, 2009)

those plants look amazing
cant wait till mine fill out like that


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yup I am using the 250 watt over the Church and the 70 watt HPS over the thai super skunk


----------



## howak47 (Jul 18, 2009)

[lookin damn good man!!!that shit looks so dankkeep up the good work!
































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2009)

lookin frosty tom! nice work!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yup I am using the 250 watt over the Church and the 70 watt HPS over the thai super skunk


right on do you have a vegg room or just taking cuttings from your flowering girls? all is looking good though man


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a clone and veg box, the vegging plants that i posted pics of are in there under CFL's. It is the same tent that I posted on the first page of this thread. The clone box is small with a t12 tube with a 6500°K bulb. Thanks dude


----------



## 303 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yummmmmy!! Good work. They look done.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 20, 2009)

Few weeks from being done man, the church and T.S.S. are both still shooting out new white pistils everyday. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone here use Homebox brand tents? I am looking at one and wasn't sure if it put off toxins or not... Here is a link: http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=GRHB01&eq=&Tp=

If anyone has any info or experience with these style tents please let me know. Thanks guys


----------



## howak47 (Jul 21, 2009)

hey man can u use one of those 70watt hps in a reguler cfl socket(lamp) or do u need something special?


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 21, 2009)

They fit in a regular light socket but the bulb will not be powered on, it need a ballast to work. Go check out lowe's or home depot and you should be able to find an all in one unit


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Alright guys so I have been looking into ebb and flow... I have been searching the internet trying to piece together the perfect diy system for my flowering chamber. Here are the parts that I want to get:

This 23 gallon mortar tub from lowe's as the tray: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=19252-1569-ST3608






This water pump: http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=50425






This fill and drain kit for... well you can guess: http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=50633






However many of these square pots to fill the tray: http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=SWP306&AC=1

I will only need the tubing and a rubbermaid tote as a rez and I should be set. Does anyone have any suggestions or input? This is a while down the road I would just like to know what I want to do and not change my design 5 times as I am building it.


----------



## howak47 (Jul 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> They fit in a regular light socket but the bulb will not be powered on, it need a ballast to work. Go check out lowe's or home depot and you should be able to find an all in one unit


how much do they cost?thanks for the info!!


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 22, 2009)

howak47 said:


> how much do they cost?thanks for the info!!


You can get the small 100 watt hps ballast and lights at Home Depot for $60- $80.

Some may be even cheaper.


----------



## KiloBit (Jul 22, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Alright guys so I have been looking into ebb and flow... I have been searching the internet trying to piece together the perfect diy system for my flowering chamber. Here are the parts that I want to get:
> 
> This 23 gallon mortar tub from lowe's as the tray: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=19252-1569-ST3608
> 
> ...


great detail tom me boy.....that pump is good, I've used it in my original....I'll be following along....


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Kilo buddy 

I have a place locally where I can get the 1/2" and 3/4" black tubing. I will probably end up getting the rez at wal-mart or lowe's.

Also, I think I will get 5 inch white square pots instead of six inch. Here is the link: http://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=SWP305&AC=1


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 22, 2009)

Tom... I've never done ebb n flow, but that looks like a good set up so far. I use 6 inch net pots in my Dwc, and am always thinking 'why would anyone need 6 inch net pots'. I guess if you use big old hunking rockwool cubes for each plant, but I don't see any purpose for anything bigger than 5 inches. I think I could have gotten away with 3 inchers.

I like the forward looing to the next setup.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Alright guys so I have been looking into ebb and flow... I have been searching the internet trying to piece together the perfect diy system for my flowering chamber. Here are the parts that I want to get:
> 
> This 23 gallon mortar tub from lowe's as the tray: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=19252-1569-ST3608
> 
> ...


Make sure the drain part, drains back to the res, but I'm sure you know that already lol.


----------



## munki (Jul 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Make sure the drain part, drains back to the res, but I'm sure you know that already lol.


I don't think Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear. Fuzzy Wuzzy is your buds! Nice job man.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 1, 2009)

What's up everyone, been a while since I posted. Today marked 68 days flowering for the Church and she has been harvested. Couldn't get many pics kinda busy but will def get more once she dries out a little more. The T.S,S. is at 12 weeks and 7 days into flowering and she is still going strong. The buds are really adding on some weight now. I took her out from the 70 watt HPS and put her under the 250 watt for the last few weeks since the Church is gone. She is fox tailing a little bit but I am not too worried. Here's the pics of the t.s.s.-





































The Church buds-





















Let me know what you all think


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 1, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Let me know what you all think


I think that looks fucking nice. Good work tom.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes good work indeed!! I was startin to worry bout you tom!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2009)

doesnt seem but 5 mins since we saw a load of puuuurdy dope on your thread tom! top work fella!


----------



## Mammath (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah nice work Tom.
Let us know how it smokes when you can.


----------



## Fallen Buckshot (Aug 3, 2009)

hehe not bad for a rookie  man reps brah


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 3, 2009)

yea tom that shit looks bombbbb


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 4, 2009)

looking good tom nice work


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 4, 2009)

hey tom can you throw some pics up of the TSS


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 6, 2009)

that church looks good tom, almost had my hands on a few clones of the church...then the op got shut down. The church seeds are on my wish list on attitude.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are some pics of the church buds and some of the Thai Super Skunk...

Thai Super Slunk- 13 weeks 5 days flower




































The Church buds


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 6, 2009)

looking good there tom
.. how was that Church??


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 6, 2009)

Really dude.... what do you think about that Thai Super Skunk? doesn't look like it would compare to the church....... The Church came out great!


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 6, 2009)

Yea The Church looks all juicy


----------



## wtffgr33n (Aug 6, 2009)

that looks dank as hell!


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 6, 2009)

The church by far came out much better, the T.S.S. is a nice strain though. Hey for free I can't beat the price lol


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Have any of you guys used the Hanna Champ pH tester? I am looking into getting one tomorrow but I want to know if someone has any info on it... Here is some specs on it and a pic:

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Champ pH Tester [/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Champ is a rugged pH meter with single point calibration and a battery life of over 1 year even if used for 1 hour everyday. The new design features a larger LCD so measurments are easier to read from any angle. Champ comes with a protective cap that can be used to hold storage solution or as a meaurement vessel. The electrode itself is replaceable by the user and has a non-clogging fiber junction which makes it last much longer. The Champ can be used for Research, Science, Laboratory, Education, Aquariums, Hydroponics, Pools and more.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





[/FONT]


----------



## howak47 (Aug 7, 2009)

damn right man those church buds look tasty good grow man +REP check out my grow when u get time https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-44.html#post2860542


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2009)

mmmmm that church looks frosty tom nice work fella!! how she taste?


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got back from the hydro store. I didn't get a pH meter but I did get a bottle of Humboldt County's Own- Gravity and a bottle of Purple Maxx. Here's some pics, any of you guys use them? Have any tips? I would really appreciate it 

Gravity






Purple Maxx


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2009)

Tom... I have a bottle of purple maxx but I am scared to use it. I have used gravity on both my grow and really like it (not that I have anything to compare it too).

I don't have any tips on how to do anything special, but I have many posts on the, do you want llinks, or should I just sum it all up here?

Here's a thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/186998-humboldt-county-gravity-anyone-use.html


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 7, 2009)

gravity is the bomb. Thanks to beech's reccomendation, i got a bottle and will never grow without it again.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 7, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Just got back from the hydro store. I didn't get a pH meter but I did get a bottle of Humboldt County's Own- Gravity and a bottle of Purple Maxx. Here's some pics, any of you guys use them? Have any tips? I would really appreciate it
> 
> Gravity
> 
> ...


when it comes to gravity, only use half the reccomended dosage from the bottle.
NEVER use twice in a row......use once, clean water, then add again.
I usually add it in week 3 of flower, then three weeks before the final flush, then the next week again (if i had a flush in between), then clean water flush the last week before harvest. 

OVERDOSE signs are rusty or brown leaf edges, if this happens just give it a light flush...not much, too rinse some away and the plant will ree-coop. The fried leaves will never go back normal but the rest of the plant will be ok.

I use it the third week to help dense up the first few bud sites that form and it really works.

BE CAREFULL it's touchy stuff, but worth it when you figure it out. Good luck man!

OH...i never use it with any other nutes, because this stuff is so touchy anyway. But you can add the mollasses (1 TBSP. Per Gallon) with every gravity watering to help enhance the flavor and add sugars to the micro organisms in soil, if you use soil. M is useless for hydro...i think so anyway.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot Jig and LM. Great to see you back LM, it has been a while. glad to hear you are still around haha
I just took some pics of my vegging plants. I have an LST'd Church plant and another dark purple plant, still green though.
The dark purple plant isn't looking good though. The new growth looks a little twisted and the lower fan leaves are very droopy.
I have been watering normally so I highly doubt it is under or over watering. She has only been getting water for the past 5-7 days.
Does anyone have any ideas what could be causing this? Here are some pics for you all to see:
Purple plant not looking so great






















LST'd Church Plant Looking okay 











Veg Box with DIY cooltube and 70 watt HPS











Feel free to say what you guys think about my setup or plants. I love some criticism or pointers. Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

ph airflow....... indica leaves are heavy...... water quality.... could be a couple different things.....


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 7, 2009)

There is a good bit of airflow in the box, A cpu fan for intake a 4 inch duct booster for exhaust and two cpu fans for air movement inside the box.
I don't pH the water because I don't have a meter 
I will just let her chill for a few days and see what happens I guess


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 7, 2009)

well, it looks like textbook overwatering, but i had the same problem with my kush plant. Just explained in my journal on the long awaited update. 

But i also notice this in my vegg cabinet when i have the fan constantly blowing over a plan. If i move it to the other end, it perks back up. It could be a number of things tom, i would say try one thing to fix it, and wait a week to see improvments. 

The church looks good though, you seem to have the same problem spots on these plants as i do on some of mine,(yellow and crispy lower leaves, ram horned droopy leaves). I wonder if the humidity is a factor in this? 

What is your Humidity at? 
I run mine about 40-50% RH most of the time, but lately it fluctuates throughout the day. Let me know tom it could help me out as well....LOL!


----------



## phatlip (Aug 7, 2009)

what strain is that? also i would have to agree on the overwatering... that looks like a 1gal bucket right? if so i would only be giving them 1/4 gal a day at most... remember the roots need oxygen as well as water... when the roots dont get oxygen you get droop... also dont let your plant sit in stagnant water that buildsup in the tray underneath... drain it!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 7, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Indoor-Outdoor-Soil-pH-Moisture-and-Light-Meter_W0QQitemZ370236482016QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5633d061e0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-pH-Meter-Tester-Hydroponics-pH-Mesure-Testeur-R_W0QQitemZ360175379773QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53dc20253d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hey here is two options for PH testers on the auction site. I have one of each, and the cheap one works just as good as the digital one. Dont know if you prefer to not shop online, but its where i got mine if it helps.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 7, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> well, it looks like textbook overwatering, but i had the same problem with my kush plant. Just explained in my journal on the long awaited update.
> 
> But i also notice this in my vegg cabinet when i have the fan constantly blowing over a plan. If i move it to the other end, it perks back up. It could be a number of things tom, i would say try one thing to fix it, and wait a week to see improvments.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure on the humidity inside that veg box because I only have a digital thermometer, no hygrometer sadly. I might try moving the fan away from her for a few days and see if she perks up. I will also let her go longer between waterings



phatlip said:


> what strain is that


Which plant are you speaking of? I recently harvested The Church by Green House Seeds and am still flowering Thai Super Skunk by G13 Labs. The LST'd plant in veg is The Church and the other plant that isn't looking too good is some purple bagseed.


----------



## phatlip (Aug 8, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Which plant are you speaking of? I recently harvested The Church by Green House Seeds and am still flowering Thai Super Skunk by G13 Labs. The LST'd plant in veg is The Church and the other plant that isn't looking too good is some purple bagseed.


The smaller one in the white one gallon bucket... not sure which strain it is... it just looks very droopy, but the leaves look healthy otherwise... so check your PH but i would still say its overwatering


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Aug 8, 2009)

Damn Tom, Ive been watchin ya for a while and I must congratulate you on a job well done with The Church. 
And that Thai Super Skunk by G13 Labs is looking tasty too!! I cant wait to see how she turns out. 

I like your style. You grow great pot with a simple do it yourself system and youre not greedy either. You got a good thing goin on over there. 


Ive been thinking about what to grow for my strain. Ive been leaning towards AK47, but I like what youre doing with The Church. 

Who knows, maybe Ill order some Ak47 along with The Church, get a nice T.S.S. freebie myself

Later bud, BTF


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 9, 2009)

phatlip said:


> The smaller one in the white one gallon bucket... not sure which strain it is... it just looks very droopy, but the leaves look healthy otherwise... so check your PH but i would still say its overwatering


It is looking a lot better now, it is just some purple bagseed. Thanks man



bigtomatofarmer said:


> Damn Tom, Ive been watchin ya for a while and I must congratulate you on a job well done with The Church.
> And that Thai Super Skunk by G13 Labs is looking tasty too!! I cant wait to see how she turns out.
> 
> I like your style. You grow great pot with a simple do it yourself system and youre not greedy either. You got a good thing goin on over there.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words BTF, I would highly suggest the church. She is very sticky and the high is magnificent. The smell is very strong and unique. I would classify it as a must try


----------



## jact55 (Aug 9, 2009)

hey tom, how much longer do you have on the tss? i got 4 weeks left on mine. looking foward to a tss smoke report if you would be so kind. the church turned out very nice. i might get one from the pick n mix for my next grow


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 11, 2009)

hey tom did you still flower with the MH or did you pick up another HPS bulb?


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 11, 2009)

I flowered with an HPS bulb.
I actually cut down the T.S.S. last night.
I will get some pics up later tonight or maybe tomorrow.
It looks like a real nice harvest.
I'll keep you posted


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 14, 2009)

Plants look absolutely fantastic man!

That TSS is a leafy bitch aint she? My last girl took 4 hours to manicure all the leaves off!
Your Church had some really dark hairs, looks more like the one I am currently growing outside. 

Great Job man!!! + Rep


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 15, 2009)

This is a pretty sweet video

[youtube]dcN1oMeFMJI[/youtube]


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 16, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270411724544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT







I just purchased this ppm meter and it should be here from 3-6 days. Anyone ever use this model tds meter?


----------



## closetkiller (Aug 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270411724544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the same brand, but mine is a 3. it works great. my grow bud got one of those ezs a couple of weeks ago. it seems to be working fine. did it come with calibration fluid? if not i have a link to a site that sells those, they also sell on ebay. it is cheaper on thier site. oh, i fixed the link


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> This is a pretty sweet video
> 
> [youtube]dcN1oMeFMJI[/youtube]


 TOM,
That video was awesome.....It sound just like a thunderstorm. Very creative!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270411724544&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the same meter in my room.
Bought it off ebay, and still works great! Ive had it about 3 months and no problems yet.


----------



## DrZ (Aug 17, 2009)

Sup man had to come see the grow of someone who said mine was the worst they had ever seen .... keep growing and upgrading 1 thing at a time .. before you know it your room will look sick well good luck and keep growing....


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 17, 2009)

DrZ said:


> Sup man had to come see the grow of someone who said mine was the worst they had ever seen .... keep growing and upgrading 1 thing at a time .. before you know it your room will look sick well good luck and keep growing....


When did I say your grow was the worst one that I have ever seen?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> This is a pretty sweet video
> 
> [youtube]dcN1oMeFMJI[/youtube]


hey tom,

cool video man. what was life like before youtube.

props to the purple monsters.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 18, 2009)

The first three pics are the Church buds in jars. The last few pics are of the outdoor plants. They are looking real good and are starting to flower (1 week). Just gave them some big bloom, tiger bloom, and cal-mag+. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 18, 2009)

For real, I want some of that church. Man that looks tasty.

And you got some monsters out back... are those church's too?

Also, what a deck. I love that pattern. Someone busted their ass making that thing. Props to the deck guy. Good luck refinishing.

 Great work tom


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> When did I say your grow was the worst one that I have ever seen?


 tom,
I checked this guy out and he posted a poll of stuff he paid a grand for to see if it was the best weed ever saw by everybody here. Then went on a rant about he was so cool cuz he had so much money and his plants look normal for 22 days. I showed him my 31 day old flowering plants and he still argued with me. Or i should say his boyfriend ganjafarmer shit on my plants saying his were so much better than mine.

No sweat off my balls, i like my weed, and i bet you do too......young punks make my brain hurt.

Hes no big deal!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 18, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> For real, I want some of that church. Man that looks tasty.
> 
> And you got some monsters out back... are those church's too?
> 
> ...


 JIG,
Youre ate up man......i do those patterns on decks all the time, and it is a pain in the ass! 

Toms church has made me search the net for those beans.

What site did you buy from if you dont mind me asking Tom?


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Those three plants out back are just bagseed, this was my first real outdoor so I figured we should save the good genetics for next year. 

Here is a link for those church beans, i got them from this site: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-seeds-feminized/green-house-seeds-the-church-feminized/prod_189.html


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Those three plants out back are just bagseed, this was my first real outdoor so I figured we should save the good genetics for next year.
> 
> Here is a link for those church beans, i got them from this site: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-seeds-feminized/green-house-seeds-the-church-feminized/prod_189.html


 Thanks Tom, and at 35 dollars its a good deal for some killer smoke.
Well, I guess its not a thousand dollars for genetics, but it will do......LOL

Good call using bagseed outside the first time. I did that with bagseed and lost all 50 plants i put outside due to in-sufficient sunlight. I would have been pissed if i lost 50 WW clones.


----------



## Astroid (Aug 22, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> Got the same meter in my room.
> Bought it off ebay, and still works great! Ive had it about 3 months and no problems yet.


What is this for?
Thx, and nice growroom tom.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 22, 2009)

It measuers the parts per million of your water. 
You can better calculate the amount of nutes your plant is up taking by having one of these


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Aug 22, 2009)

sup tom.....been a while, whats happening with that crazy purple strain you had? still hanging on to it? letme know what page the pics are at bro im so lazy!!!! oh and +rep


----------



## DownOnWax (Aug 23, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Those three plants out back are just bagseed, this was my first real outdoor so I figured we should save the good genetics for next year.
> 
> Here is a link for those church beans, i got them from this site: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/greenhouse-seeds/greenhouse-seeds-feminized/green-house-seeds-the-church-feminized/prod_189.html


I will also vouch for the Church, great strain in my opinion!

I also got them from the forementioned link 

That finished Church of yours looks AMAZING Tom! Great Job!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2009)

nice gro you got goin here tom, some dank budz.. that video about the rain sound by claping is bad ass too


----------



## Mammath (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Tom those outdoors are look'n excellent.
Good work with setting then up for multiple branching.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Got some pics of my outdoor plants and a free bottle of Botanicare's Sweet Grape. The three plants were fed 2 teaspoons per gallon of sweet grape and a 2 teaspoons per gallon of Tiger Bloom. The outdoor plants have been flowering for 2 weeks and 2 days and are 100% female. I hope you enjoy the pics

Free 8 oz. trial bottle of Botanicare Sweet Grape:







Outdoor plants:


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 26, 2009)

beautiful outdoor girls. Nothing is better than the sunlight!


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 27, 2009)

First four pictures are of my mini DWC veggie sprouts that I have in my clone box. The first net cup closest to you in the pic is egg plant, after that is jalapeno peppers, habanero peppers, and the farthest cup away from you is a mosquito plant cutting that I am trying to root.






















Here are some pics of the plants that are vegging (18/6) under my 250 watt MH. The smaller plant is my dark purple plant and the bigger one is the church. They are going to be vegged under this light until I get a new 400 watt digital cool tube to flower them under. They should be getting switched over to 12/12 around the first week of September.


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 27, 2009)

Seeing your plants sitting in front of that plywood is one of my favorite parts of RIU. I'm so in love with your purple plant... even when it's green.

Stoked for the new light.


----------



## leetsoup (Aug 27, 2009)

..and you made a blow below the belt by saying that I had nothing special going on, and that you're unsubscribed. i don't want to look back and see some asswipes negative attitude tainting my perfectly docile journal.

there's nothing special going on here, i'm unsubscribed.

p.s.
nice to see you decided to try out dwc! would it happen to have ANYTHING to do with being influenced by grows such as MINE? naaaaah! your an a-hole


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 27, 2009)

No grows such as these:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/185624-my-first-grow-dwc-grow.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/150272-diy-closet-dwc-grow-first.html
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/189947-jigfreshs-grow-1-2-purple.html

And by the way, I have grown in DWC months before ever seeing your journal. Don't kid yourself bro. Now please leave my journal and go pick off the fan leaves off of your plant. Goodbye noob 

If you could take advice than you wouldn't be here talking trash. How am I giving off negative vibes by offering advice? I know what I am talking about dude, if you would care to look up what I said many many many people agree that removing most of the fan leaves from a plant in flowering is unnecessary and will only stunt the plant. It is one thing if you are lollipopping the plant but you did it trying to get more light to the buds? Well the fan leaves need to soak up light to make the buds grow. I'm sure you will have a nice harvest but it could have been much better if you didn't remove the fan leaves.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 27, 2009)

Picture BUMP



tom__420 said:


> Got some pics of my outdoor plants and a free bottle of Botanicare's Sweet Grape. The three plants were fed 2 teaspoons per gallon of sweet grape and a 2 teaspoons per gallon of Tiger Bloom. The outdoor plants have been flowering for 2 weeks and 2 days and are 100% female. I hope you enjoy the pics
> 
> Free 8 oz. trial bottle of Botanicare Sweet Grape:
> 
> ...





tom__420 said:


> First four pictures are of my mini DWC veggie sprouts that I have in my clone box. The first net cup closest to you in the pic is egg plant, after that is jalapeno peppers, habanero peppers, and the farthest cup away from you is a mosquito plant cutting that I am trying to root.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bleubeard (Aug 27, 2009)

Lookin great man. Lovin the outdoor plants


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 28, 2009)

I placed an order today for a digital 400 watt package. The package includes the following:


1x 400W High Pressure Sodium Bulb
1x 400W Digital Electronic Ballast
1x 6" Cool Tube Reflector
1x Ceramic Socket
1Set Hi-Low Yoyo Reflector Hanging kit
1x US Standard Plug Adaptor
1x Free Timer

Should be pretty sweet once it gets here. I got the kit for a little over $200 including shipping.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 28, 2009)

please list the link... I need a new 400W MH


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, Tom, where'd ya get that light?


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 29, 2009)

I got the light off of ebay.
I searched "400 watt digital cool tube" and then looked for the cheapest one


----------



## leetsoup (Aug 29, 2009)

yo this guys got dank shit goin on, stay tuned.
throw down some pics this weekend tom


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 29, 2009)

gonna get bigger lot tom!!! lol gonna miss ya in the 250w club haha
ive been thinkign about getting a bigger one too or use 2 250w who the fck knows..your girls are looking good too right on man!


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are some pics of my clone/ early veg box with my veggies and purple sprouts. The lighting can be 3 cfl's, 1 t8, and a 2 bulb t5 fixture. Right now I am only using one CFL and the 2 bulb t5 fixture. Here is a pic of the new t5 fixture and a box overview:











Here are the purple sprouts (2/4) in peat pucks. They germinated in less than 24 hours and I planted them all on the 29th.











Here is the veggie dwc bubbler. From left to right it is holding eggplant, habanero peppers, a mosquito plant clone, and jalapeno peppers. All four were put in the system on the 22nd. That makes them 9 days old.






Eggplant






Habanero Pepper






Jalapeno Pepper






Top view






Root pics, they are still in the same order. EP, HP, MC, and JP. The mosquito clone still hasn't rooted. It has been dipped in rooting powder though so it should strike soon.











More pics coming of the 250 watt MH veg garden in a little bit gotta toke up a little  Let me know what you guys think


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Everything looks good Tom... the only suggestion I have for you is to get the bottom of that DWC tub lightproof. You don't want any light getting to your root system.

You can use duct tape to cover it up, two to three layers should suffice.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks dude, I have been meaning to do that actually. I have some green spray paint lying around I just don't know if that would be a good color for a rez. It is like a darker forest green color so I was a little worried that it would make the rez temps sky rocket. Maybe I will just get some cheapo white spray paint to cover the whole thing. You think one layer would be enough to keep the roots dark or am I going to have to do multiple layers?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 31, 2009)

After just painting my clone/mother cabinet I will tell you that you will for sure need more than one coat.

Duct tape would be the better and easier solution IMHO. 

But you do what you think is best... I know I would.


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Alright so here is the 250 watt veg room. The first few pics will be of the mini poor mans ebb and flow system. I have a purple sprout that was germinated with the purple sprouts in the last set of pics. The system is made out of a 3 liter bottle and uses two pieces of airline tubing and an air pump. I used the directions found on a thread on this site linked here: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/234489-worlds-simplest-ebb-flow.html
Basically it uses the pressure from the air pump to force the water up into the top half of the bottle that I cut off and flipped upside down. That makes a tight seal so when the air pump is on it floods the top part and when the pump is off it drains back to the bottom. It will make more sense with my pics or the link I posted. On with the pics!!



























Here are some pics of the church plant and purple plant vegging under the MH. The Church is 11 weeks 5 days old and the purple plant is 10 weeks 5 days old. They are both starting to get in gear and grow a noticeable bit each day now. I am liking the growth on the church especially, I need to raise the light everyday to avoid from her growing into the glass. The bigger plant with thinner leaves is the church and the smaller thicker leaved plant is the purple plant.

The Church
















Purple Plant











Both plants, purple on the left and church on the right











Also, the digital 400 watt cool tube kit was shipped today. Hopefully everything here makes it here okay


----------



## howak47 (Aug 31, 2009)

lookin damn good man  lovein that new grow box keep up the good work!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

the bottle hydro is wicked nifty tom ! props


----------



## bleubeard (Sep 1, 2009)

Hah cool little ebb&flow man. I just saw that thread a couple days agos


----------



## Mammath (Sep 3, 2009)

Really excellent all round performance Tom.
I'm liking everything


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

I just love watching seeds pop


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Tom,

In an earlier post you said that you were using the FF Trio of nutes and following the feeding schedule. Do you water with straight water on alternate feedings?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah I feed the plants once with nutes and then water for two waterings straight water. Why do you ask?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

400 watt digital cool tube kit came today. Everything arrived alright and is now providing my plants with much brighter light. I will be taking some pics later, just gotta enjoy the upgrade a little bit over a toke


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm using FFOF along with their trio of liquid nutes and I think I over fertilized. I dropped down to 1/2 strength nute water and the straight water on the alternate feeding.

Another thing I've been thinking about is 1/2 strength nute water every watering. My problem is I always forget which watering I'm on and then over fertilize them. This is like the 3rd or 4th time I've done it.



tom__420 said:


> Yeah I feed the plants once with nutes and then water for two waterings straight water. Why do you ask?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well guys here is the new 400 watt setup. I didn't get many pics cause I'm pretty beat. I mounted the digital ballast on the outside of the back wall to the cab. That should keep temps down a little even though this ballast is staying cool as hell. 

Here is a pic of the ballast attached on the back:







Here are pics of the inside of the cab. I added two other purple seedlings in there so there is three purple seedlings (one is in the diy ebb and flow the other two in green pots), one older purple female, and a church female. The church is the big one in the back and the bigger purple plant is in front of her.




























All I need to do today is attach 6 inch ducting from the carbon filter to the cooltube and switch the lights back from 18/6 to 12/12. The temps are great right now without the c/f attached, 75°F at the top of the white pots and 79°F directly below the bulb which doesn't really matter because I have the bulb backed off quite a few inches.

Also, on the next feeding they will be fed this per gallon of water:
1 tablespoon Big Bloom
1.5 teaspoons of Tiger Bloom
0.5 teaspoon of Purple Maxx
and 1 teaspoon of Botanicare's Sweet Grape
The ppms came out to 463. I filter my 120 ppm tap water through a brita filter and that brings it down to 60 ppms so there is about 400 ppms of nutes in the water


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks like we have setup in the way our ventilation flows. Green is my carbon filter, red is the duct, yellow is the hood and blue is the fan which is only a 4". I've often thought about going from a 250w to a 400w but right now my temps are only running 5 degrees above ambient and I'm not sure how much that would jump. Real interested in seeing how your temps do with the filter attached.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well my passive intake duct is attached to an a/c vent that is on 75°F. The temps are actually a little too low and I might have to turn the a/c up to 76 or 77°F. My passive intake is a 4 inch dryer duct and it attaches to the white louver on the bottom right hand corner of my box. I plan to attach the duct on the outside of the box to the window once it gets colder and I remove the a/c unit.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 4, 2009)

*LET THERE BE LIGHT!*

Now we are going to see some monsters.

Hey Tom, About powering those fans, sure a cell phone charger might work but I get a dc converter to run them. They are cheap. like 10, 15 bucks and cheap as hell to run.


I better hone my skills if I intend to keep up with you. 

.​


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

cruzer101 said:


> *LET THERE BE LIGHT!*
> 
> Now we are going to see some monsters.
> 
> ...


Lol I think it is the other way around my friend, there is no way I can come close to the grow you got going now. You got some beauties going. Thanks for the info on the comp fans dude


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Well guys here is the new 400 watt setup. I didn't get many pics cause I'm pretty beat. I mounted the digital ballast on the outside of the back wall to the cab. That should keep temps down a little even though this ballast is staying cool as hell.
> 
> Here is a pic of the ballast attached on the back:
> 
> ...


Picture BUMP


----------



## Mammath (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the cool tube set up Tom, nice work mate.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just made an order to attitude for 1 Fmeinized Super Lemon Haze Seed. I got 1 fem pineapple express seed, 5 free thai super skunk seeds, and 1 fem moby dick seed all for free. So i am getting 4 different strains shipped to me all for less than 30 dollars. They are giving away 5 free thai super skunk and 1 fem pineapple express without buying anything. I just decided to buy the one super lemon haze seed because if you spent .43 cents than you could get the free moby dick seed


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 5, 2009)

tom, just got that newsletter today too, just cant figure what strain i want...LOL
So many choices!


----------



## KiloBit (Sep 5, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Just made an order to attitude for 1 Fmeinized Super Lemon Haze Seed. I got 1 fem pineapple express seed, 5 free thai super skunk seeds, and 1 fem moby dick seed all for free. So i am getting 4 different strains shipped to me all for less than 30 dollars. They are giving away 5 free thai super skunk and 1 fem pineapple express without buying anything. I just decided to buy the one super lemon haze seed because if you spent .43 cents than you could get the free moby dick seed



looks like someone is going to be a happy camper....not saying your not now....bro were you buy?....


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 5, 2009)

KiloBit said:


> looks like someone is going to be a happy camper....not saying your not now....bro were you buy?....


I bought the light kit on ebay, cost me 202$ dollars with shipping


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

I lurk here a lot.....


----------



## bleubeard (Sep 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good score on those seeds man.


----------



## GrowProfessor (Sep 6, 2009)

great thread tom. i have two 400watt metal halides using for flowering room. then some cfls to start the plants. i think MHs work well but id like to get HPS.... MH was free though LOL. i have them about 6ft off the ground, i wanted to veg plants with One but i think thats too high up for them , and, if i lowered it , it may fry them. ohwell great thread and glad to see others using MH. makes me not so paranoid about the turnout.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 7, 2009)

GrowProfessor said:


> great thread tom. i have two 400watt metal halides using for flowering room. then some cfls to start the plants. i think MHs work well but id like to get HPS.... MH was free though LOL. i have them about 6ft off the ground, i wanted to veg plants with One but i think thats too high up for them , and, if i lowered it , it may fry them. ohwell great thread and glad to see others using MH. makes me not so paranoid about the turnout.


 I love my 400 MH's, They make pretty decent buds..........


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2009)

400 watt Ceramic Metal Halide ant bad either.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 7, 2009)

Today I got a Hanna pH tester and Technaflora's Recipe for Success. Here are some links so you can all check it out

http://www.hannainst.com/usa/prods2.cfm?id=002003&ProdCode=HI 98107







http://www.hhydro.com/cgi-bin/hhydro/HH00565.html


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd like to say thank you to everyone who has helped me along my way here in this journal and all over rollitup. I have made a new journal and would like all of you to come over and check it out. Here is the link: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/239084-toms-400-watt-growing-odyssey.html#post3048453

I hope to see you all over there


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 8, 2009)

will you be closing this thread or keeping it going?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't have the power to close it so I might post pics when I am growing under the 250 again


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice meter dude.

It looks like it will be very accurate. I had similar one, a Milwaukee, not as accurate.

I loaned it to a friend and he didn't store it correctly (keep it wet) and it got ruined.
so be sure you keep the cap on and a little bit of water in there.

I learned something since then, when calibrating, try and use the same temp solution as your res. It makes a difference.


.​


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 8, 2009)

How moist should the meter be kept? I just have a little tiny bit of water sitting on the bottom of the cap right now...


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 8, 2009)

My meter says not to use water and to use a "storage solution". I was just at the @#$% hydro store today getting calibration solution and I forgot to pick up the storage solution. 



tom__420 said:


> How moist should the meter be kept? I just have a little tiny bit of water sitting on the bottom of the cap right now...


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 8, 2009)

I plan on ordering some storage solution even though my meter doesn't say it needs it. Just as a precaution


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Better safe then sorry I guess.


----------



## bleubeard (Sep 13, 2009)

My meter has a little sponge in the cap and the instructions recommended keeping it moist with a 4.0pH buffer.


----------



## weed4cash (Oct 15, 2009)

Just an FYI. I grew mine out side this year right behind my neighborhood in a field. it was in plain view and no one even knew what it was. and IT GOT HUGE. I can send pics if you like but trust me, you could see it from a long ways away. The funny thing is, not every one knows what to look for. If you are not a grower, then you walk right by it. You should really consider taking a few extra seeds from your crop and try planting out side next year. find an out of the way spot that is close to your house and just take your bike and a cooler with two big bottles of water and water it every four days with miracle grow. It works my friend. I got a huge crop from just one plant and it's some good stuff. 

-JD


----------



## robby963 (Oct 25, 2009)

sounds nice to me  hey weed4cash fancy sending me some picture i want to see how big it really got  also you selling bud ?


----------

